# Reporting Fakes on eBay: Three Ways



## CobaltBlu

Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum??? 

From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...

I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.


*Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
Click on "Continue"
When next page appears, click on "Email us"
When next page appears, click on "Send"
After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.

*Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
Click on "Continue"
When next page appears, click on "Email us"
When next page appears, click on "Send"
After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.

*Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
Click on Continue
When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


----------



## Hummingbird

KUDOS! CobaltBlu.  This is invaluable info. IMO it belongs not only in the general ebay section - where I would never have seen it - but in each specific handbag subsection reference area.  Not buried, but its own stand alone reference guide.


----------



## harleyNemma

this is the best information, CB! Thank you for sharing it...I too have only done the first option and it's nice to know there are options for reporting!


----------



## RoseMary

that's great information, thank you!


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

CobaltBlu--Thank you for the information!! It's very helpful.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Another member suggested I add that you must scroll down to the bottom of the listing to find the "report this item" option on the listing.

Then, let the magic begin!!!!

Thanks *TDJ*!!!


----------



## rothjess

Wow! I had no idea.  Thanks for the info.  I've just started reporting obvious fakes, so now it's time to REALLY start reporting them.  I just bookmark the form and paste the numbers in while browsing.  Once I hit 10, I open it back up.  Makes it REALLY easy to report fakes.


----------



## chloebalenciaga

A well researched "How To" guide. Thanks CobaltBlu!


----------



## Voodoo

Thank you for this info!!!


----------



## skigirl73

Thanks for the info! Now only if eBay would actually do something after they are reported!


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^I have had a lot of good luck lately, especially with option 3, which lets you have a little rant as well.


----------



## thompk

That's GREAT info!!! Thx for all the tips


----------



## noracrub

Please do an item search for "I'm not a plastic bag Hindmarch navy blue COD" The items that come up for me with that search are offered by a seller in Scotland. This one cries out fake to me. Seller registered on eBay just a week and a half ago and has no feedback yet as all their sales have occured over the last five days. 

They are selling the US version of the bag, the UK version was brown on ivory. The bags shown are wrapped in plastic. As far as I know, these bags come in tissue wrap. 

Total sales for the bags they've sold since last Wednesday is $3,546. This includes one sale today (Sunday) for $975. I wonder did the buyer think they were going to get all the bags shown in the photo?

Why did they suddenly start to sell the bags on Wednesday? Did they want bidders to think the bags were the ones sold in Whole Foods in the US on July 18? They offer no explanation as to where they got the bags. They currently have 11 more bags listed, most asking for payment by COD.

Is there any point reporting this to eBay? It's difficult to prove that they are copies of the Anya Hindmarch bags.


----------



## CobaltBlu

rothjess said:


> Wow! I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I've just started reporting obvious fakes, so now it's time to REALLY start reporting them. I just bookmark the form and paste the numbers in while browsing. Once I hit 10, I open it back up. Makes it REALLY easy to report fakes.


 
Yes, and once you report one way, you can just click "back to past viewed item' (or whatever it says, LOL) and you can do the next method, and so on...

I also want to say again that I cannot take credit for this, I did read it on a scarf board. But I am happy to share it here and hope that we continue to shut down fake auctions.  

*noracrub,* I am not sure what to say about that situation....I do not know how to tell if these are authentic, I guess someone could have stood in line and gotten them, I really know nothing about them. But if you believe they are fake, do report.....


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Wow thanks for the info!


----------



## starrchylde

There is one more way to report fakes that I have found to be extremely effective...

email counterfeits@coach.com with every piece of information you have on the seller.

I use Outlook, so after using eBay to ASQ, (to inquire about their counterfeit source) I hit reply from Outlook and it shows their ACTUAL email address. I get their location from their My World page, and anything I can find on the supplier.

Last month I took an hour or so to do the research on an eBay counterfeiter and their online supplier, emailed everything I had to counterfeits@coach.com, and within 48 hours, the eBayer had every listing pulled and the online supplier was no longer using photos stolen from Coach.com or advertising Coach handbags for sale.

FeeBay doesn't care how many times a counterfeiter is reported, they just want their money. Coach cares... and takes action when provided with enough information to do so.

It felt _soooo _good after so much fruitless reporting to finally get some results.


----------



## ninat

Great thread!


----------



## lovelygarments

starrchylde said:


> There is one more way to report fakes that I have found to be extremely effective...
> 
> email counterfeits@coach.com with every piece of information you have on the seller.
> 
> I use Outlook, so after using eBay to ASQ, (to inquire about their counterfeit source) I hit reply from Outlook and it shows their ACTUAL email address. I get their location from their My World page, and anything I can find on the supplier.
> 
> Last month I took an hour or so to do the research on an eBay counterfeiter and their online supplier, emailed everything I had to counterfeits@coach.com, and within 48 hours, the eBayer had every listing pulled and the online supplier was no longer using photos stolen from Coach.com or advertising Coach handbags for sale.
> 
> FeeBay doesn't care how many times a counterfeiter is reported, they just want their money. Coach cares... and takes action when provided with enough information to do so.
> 
> It felt _soooo _good after so much fruitless reporting to finally get some results.


 
Great job!  You are quite the little detective there!!! And I love your name of Ebay = Feebay.  If you haven't copyrighted that name, you should!  You could sell t-shirts!  I'm going to start using that name for Ebay to - Feebay!


----------



## lovelygarments

Thanks mods, for stickying the thread for all to see!


----------



## Judge Judy 58

rothjess said:


> Wow! I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I've just started reporting obvious fakes, so now it's time to REALLY start reporting them. I just bookmark the form and paste the numbers in while browsing. Once I hit 10, I open it back up. Makes it REALLY easy to report fakes.


 
  You can also join us at knowknockoffs.com and report with our group. Ebay is more likely to pull a fake if several reports are sent on the same item.


----------



## Judge Judy 58

starrchylde said:


> There is one more way to report fakes that I have found to be extremely effective...
> 
> email counterfeits@coach.com with every piece of information you have on the seller.
> 
> I use Outlook, so after using eBay to ASQ, (to inquire about their counterfeit source) I hit reply from Outlook and it shows their ACTUAL email address. I get their location from their My World page, and anything I can find on the supplier.
> 
> Last month I took an hour or so to do the research on an eBay counterfeiter and their online supplier, emailed everything I had to counterfeits@coach.com, and within 48 hours, the eBayer had every listing pulled and the online supplier was no longer using photos stolen from Coach.com or advertising Coach handbags for sale.
> 
> FeeBay doesn't care how many times a counterfeiter is reported, they just want their money. Coach cares... and takes action when provided with enough information to do so.
> 
> It felt _soooo _good after so much fruitless reporting to finally get some results.


    I had a few conversations with one of Coaches in house lawyers a while back. You were lucky to get results that quickly as she said they are about 50,000 reports behind on the counterfeit reports.


----------



## Judge Judy 58

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


    Number 3 doesn't always work. It depends on who's manning the reports. I've gotten emails back from the fraud unit that says they don't deal with any reports that already have reporting links, like the counterfeits, and that they have no way to forward the reports to the correct department. I have to give them credit, though, I've reported 3 big counterfeit sellers to fraud this week and they have been pulled.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Well, true, we really dont know how they are received once we send them...but the beauty of #3 is that you get to put in your .02.  Otherwise, its click click goodbye.

I always try to point out the reasons why it is a fake, and remind them it is a CRIME, etc. Its important to try....

We are seeing lots of auctions being pulled, I dont know if it is the reporting, or extra summer help...but anyway, lets all do what we can.....


----------



## Langox510x

Great info. I think I'm about to go use it now!


----------



## Hummingbird

I've had great success with CobaltBlu's method #3 to get fake Hermes bags removed.  Several H lovers usually bombard them at the same time.  
Thanks again, CB.

And for those who are technically challenged like me, the preliminary step before any of the three methods is to go to the bottom of the page of the fraudulent listing and click on *report this listing.*  You don't have to go to the security center, and the listing number is automatically inserted in the reporting boxes.


----------



## CobaltBlu

^^thanks for that reminder, hBird!!

I have also begun to add something like this at the end of my rants in option 3:

_I see that you  have been removing a lot of fraudulent listings lately. Thank you for all your hard work in protecting buyers from counterfeit goods.  bla bla bla._

yes, its sucking up a little, but I was trying to think of the poor person reading all this stuff all day, maybe catch a fly with honey????


----------



## mamasazkitchen

AWESOME!!!!I'm gonna spend at least an hour per day reporting those frauders:busted
Great info thanks


----------



## mamasazkitchen

tish said:


> Hello I am Tish
> 
> I could use some help.
> I just bought a gucci Boston bag off of e bay...How can I tell if it is real......... I onty have 3 days to respond.


 
Go to the Gucci thread then go to the authenticate this thread and post as many detailed pictures as possible The experts will let you know usually within 1-2 days. Good Luck hope its real
If you can't find out and just feel bad about it return just to be on the safe side.
Victoria


----------



## CobaltBlu

I have started a thread for this, but want to include this information in the sticky as well...

This came up in another thread.....

When reporting stolen photos if you are NOT the original seller, do NOT use the stolen photo reporting option. You will get the standard bla bla from ebay saying they cant do anything until the original listor contacts them. 

*To report stolen photos, use option 3 in my post on reporting 3 ways (click below).* I have repeated this at the end of this post as well. 

Option 3 is a generic fraudulent listing form, 
covering all manner of evils, and which does have a box where you can type a message. Because it is not the "stolen photos" form, you will not generate thiis standard response. 

When I report stolen photos, I start out this way:

STOLEN PHOTOS!!!! THIS SELLER IS FRAUDULENTLY USING ANOTHER EBAY USERS PHOTO IN AN ATTEMPT TO DEFRAUD BUYERS!! Please do not be complicit in this fraud!! No doubt this seller is going to either pass off a fake chinese _________, or the buyer will ge an empty box!!!

Please see THIS listing for the original photos of a bag that was SOLD on ebay. You collected fees for this sale. DO NOT be complicit in another user defrauding a buyer and stealing copyrighted material from another reputable ebay user.

Then I give all the numbers, the new listing, the old, etc....

I ALWAYS end by thanking them for their hard work.

Make a note of the original listing, because eventuallly it will drop off the search. We just had it happen on another subforum, when a seller tried TWICE to steal another listors photos, by the time they tried it the second time, the original listing (the good one) could not be found. Luckily one of our members had made a note of it in her post, so we could get the SECOND fraudulent listing pulled as well.


Here is the part of that post that addresses option 3

*Scenario 3: Report as fraud
*Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
Click on Continue
When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.

____

I have to credit a member from another forum for this great information, but I am happy to share it and we are seeing results. YAY
__________________________________
And, lastly, 

please, WATERMARK YOUR PHOTOS~!!!!!


----------



## muggles

I just got scammed on ebay, I purchased a LG Marc Jacobs Multipocket and it came today, FAKE FAKE FAKE, i reported it to my credit card company and to paypal. But ebay won't do anything for 10 days!!


----------



## stacyg304

muggles said:


> I just got scammed on ebay, I purchased a LG Marc Jacobs Multipocket and it came today, FAKE FAKE FAKE, i reported it to my credit card company and to paypal. But ebay won't do anything for 10 days!!


 
How did you report it to ebay?  I also got scammed and ended up with a fake Balenciaga.  My payment had already gone through before I received and discovered it was fake.  I've filed a complaint through Paypal but couldn't report it as fraud with the item number through ebay because it's not an active listing.  Any suggestions?


----------



## pursegal

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## AnnieRose

Being a seller on ebay I am on all the time and am always amazed at what people will bid on. You really have to do reseach to find the real deal. thanks for the info-i am sure i will unfortunetely use it soon!


----------



## lvcrazy646

Great post, thanks for all the info.  Very helpful.


----------



## promdate

Thank you for this info! I would never have thought of the two other violations. Now I'm sure I'm on the right forum!


----------



## CleoCouture

SWEET!!!  I really like the last one...sometimes I get frustrated when all I could leave was numbers...sometimes theres just more to it that I wanted to add, but couldnt.  But now I can, so that's great!!!


----------



## mulberryroxanne

Argh Ebay make me so mad, I had a terrible purchase from a seller there. They sold me not only fake Tiffany items but fake Tiffany items with fake assay hallmarkings! 

I told ebay about this and they took action but now they are selling more of the junk and they wont do anything about it! They think it is just a personal grudge on my part, I've even been told not to contact them anymore, some buyers are going to be so disappointed.


----------



## luxoleather

thank you for the great tips, i have used them and they have worked!


----------



## somebean2

Thank you for the information... do you have any advice for buying a fake off of a website which guarantees authenticity. The seller is giving me problems and am waiting for Gucci to send my bag back... had the Rodeo Drive store send it in to customer service for confirmation. Paypal and Credit Card company says I waited too long to get a charge back, bought the purse back in July =( . Don't know what else to do and don't know how else to get my money back. Anyone else go through this before? Thank you for any and all suggestions. =)


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

I hope you are aware ebay can only have auctions of fakes removed as long as the copyright owner is a member of ebay's VERO program? 

If you don't see your designer listed, ebay will not remove the auction:
Click her to see a list 
Bear in mind not all designers are members, to be a member probably involves some costs and a legal enforcement procedure in place. Not every designer is familiar with legal procedures, and some decide they do not have the resources to be a VERO member at this time.


----------



## bellabird

thanks for the info. I will help out on reporting fakes as well.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

I want to report the seller of fake bags, as apposed to the items itself. 
I know of a seller who is very persistent on passing off fake designer bags as authentic,
and not even at a cheap price. The sellers feedback is great, but the buyers are clearly 
stupid for not being able to identify fakes!

How can one do this? Because I really cannot be hanging around this jerkoff, ready to
report his next fraudulent listings. I want rid of him!


----------



## pinklilly

send picture or link of listing


----------



## lv_lover10

hi, my husband found this website because he wanted to find out if there's already a replica or counterfeited of the Louis vuitton ursula has been made..and voila......look at the website xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx - no linking to fake bags please)
did you guys hear of this yet? this site must go down..this is not right and it's illegal.
who do we report this to? 
he was soo disgusted and so was i....


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

Correct me if I am wrong, but I had a friend who used to fly to Paris just to buy replicas. She said the store is licensed to make replicas of designer handbags and suits, and is well-known among the locals. A Giorgio Armani 3 piece suit (jacket, skirt, blouse) cost her US$500 equivalent, while the originals retail for around US$8000. So yeah the replicas are certainly not cheap, and that Basicreplica website might just be one of these permitted manufacturers. Their products are really close to the originals, and to the untrained eye, they look exactly the same.

I'm not advocating that the sellers of fakes on ebay are licensed. I'm just saying some of these guys exist!


----------



## Dickity

Yes you can DO all this. But unfortunately unless the Vero rights owner contacts them ebay will DO nothing more than send you their famous canned messages. Some may think they have had success, but it was the vero rights owner who has accomplish this feat. Thats the way ebay wants it. DO YOU really think ebay cares or wants to take action I think not. If every counterfeiter was taken off ebay they loose MILLIONS. More millions than it takes fighting these big law suits like tiffany's etc. So they made it clear COME ALL YE CONTERFITERS


----------



## Dickity

THE fastest way to use paypal is do the not as significantly described. They DO NOT allow sellers to use their seller protection on this type of filing. And the seller will usually give in quickly. I have seen sellers being defrauded this way. One seller sent a watch. And recieved watch parts back. Again because the seller protection policy doesnt apply to significantly not as described items wither true or not.


----------



## Dickity

Oh by the way as soon as you do a credit card filing EVERTHING STOPS at paypal. AND it will take longer. Do the not as decribed with paypal for fast action. Then if by some strike of lighting you didnt win do the credit card


----------



## Dickity

chipmunk-pnw said:


> I hope you are aware ebay can only have auctions of fakes removed as long as the copyright owner is a member of ebay's VERO program?
> 
> If you don't see your designer listed, ebay will not remove the auction:
> Click her to see a list
> Bear in mind not all designers are members, to be a member probably involves some costs and a legal enforcement procedure in place. Not every designer is familiar with legal procedures, and some decide they do not have the resources to be a VERO member at this time.


 

Well not totally true. MANY member choose not to be listed. But are in fact part of the Vero progam.


----------



## sarahloveslouis

YAY is right! 

Woo hoo!


----------



## curlsaloud

I just had a little reporting fakes session - they're quick on the ball tonight as most of them have been removed within the hour.  YAY!


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

I reported my fake, an LV key ring, tonight, got a quick response about investigating the seller etc; also called Amex who I used via Paypal to file a dispute; they were going to suspend the charge.   What do I do next?  Wait til I see my cc was credited the money, then send it back?  I also contacted the seller with my allegations and he flipped out on me (hey, I'm from NJ and a Sag., we don't mince words) but will refund my money.  He supposedly has had thousands of sales and his feedback is almost 100%.  How can he do this?  Maybe he sells other real stuff, but this key ring, IRL, was a piece of garbage.  The kicker thats gonna screw him is that it was listed as "100% Authentic".  I learned my lesson.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Coach Superfan

Here is a direct link to info needed to report counterfeits. Select "Report counterfeit or replica items" 

http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/replica-counterfeit.html


----------



## lilmarcool

Question- I don't have a problem reporting fakes the first two ways suggested, but when it comes to giving a description as to what makes the bag fake, unless it has the proof positive black controllato card-I personally can't report as I do not feel that I know enough to tell the fakes from the real. Would it be possible to add what is wrong, 1 or 2 words, when posting on "report fakes in three different ways"? eg, if the bag has wrong monogram, or didn't come in that style/colour etc, would it be possible to add this? I am finding that when the items are reported the third way - giving a brief description of what makes the bag a fake, that the listing is removed. Otherwise, the listing stays up. Am I making any sense?


----------



## slavetohermes

Thank you for that info on reporting fakes!  Yeah....quit supporting child labor and terrorism...Kiley


----------



## ladykisses

I've always found eBay quite reluctant to remove auctions - especially if you report a lot of them. Its almost like it is too much work for them and they are losing money by not keeping the auctions.


----------



## lilmarcool

I still like to do my part in reporting, makes me feel a little better. I do find that Ebay removes the listing, but usually it takes the third way of reporting- which is listing the reason why the bag is counterfeit. Like I mentioned, I can only report the bags that have the fake black control cards because I know the bags are fake then. Otherwise, I do not report as I am in no way an expert.


----------



## zave10

Great Info!!


----------



## dasiduoduo123

does this make sense? I bough a fake LV Neverfull last month and reported to ebay and paypal with the 3rd way...but at last, they refused to give me any refund. And ebay only gave me $400 refund for another fake LV speedy I got from ebay which I spent $500... It's crazy....


----------



## lilmarcool

CobaltBlu said:


> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


 
Has anyone noticed that ebay now does not have the box to enter your questions/concerns about why the bag is a fake? You can still report that you suspect the listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid, but there is no box anymore  to say why the bag is considered counterfeit. Is it just me, or is this something new ebay is doing?


----------



## lilmarcool

lilmarcool said:


> Has anyone noticed that ebay now does not have the box to enter your questions/concerns about why the bag is a fake? You can still report that you suspect the listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid, but there is no box anymore to say why the bag is considered counterfeit. Is it just me, or is this something new ebay is doing?


 
Ok, not sure what is going on, but sometimes you can do scenario #3, and sometimes the option to submit your comments is not available.


----------



## Coach Superfan

dasiduoduo123 said:


> does this make sense? I bough a fake LV Neverfull last month and reported to ebay and paypal with the 3rd way...but at last, they refused to give me any refund. And ebay only gave me $400 refund for another fake LV speedy I got from ebay which I spent $500... It's crazy....


 
did you report this to your CC company? Also, if you paid via paypal you should also have buyer's protection.  it may take a while, but you should definitely get your money back since you didnt receive what you had intended to buy...


----------



## Coach Superfan

I totally can't find the "fraudulent listings" reporting page. Does anyone have direct links to the other options on ebay? *I already have option 3 in my Signature....*


----------



## FendiLover1

lilmarcool said:


> Has anyone noticed that ebay now does not have the box to enter your questions/concerns about why the bag is a fake? You can still report that you suspect the listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid, but there is no box anymore to say why the bag is considered counterfeit. Is it just me, or is this something new ebay is doing?


 

I could be wrong, but from when I've reported, I seem to notice that if I'm reporting to ebay UK with the 3rd option there is a box, but if it's ebay in the states or canada then there is no box to put a message in with the 3rd option. I've tested it a bit, and the theory is holding up so far! Let me know if anyone else has come across the same thing.


----------



## divalicioust

Thanks for this information, I just reported a fake COACH bag, every time I do a search for denim coach, this bag keeps coming up.


----------



## claypainter

*Makes no difference to ebay if they are POWER SELLERS  who are making a lot of money for Ebay.I have reported a seller 4 times and they are still selling prada fakes.*


----------



## endallscams

Thank you for this valuable resource.  It's not like eBay makes it easy.  Sheesh!


----------



## FitGirl916

Thanks so much for this info.  I will most likely have to use it when a certain package arrives.


----------



## adajal

Thank you CobaltBlu!!!  That's very helpful! 

Most of the time, you report a FAKE item to eBay and they wouldn't take it down.  It's sad to see some buyers getting a non-authentic item  from a fraud eBay seller.  Some of them are such high quality replicas and the buyer is getting victimized.

Thank you!  I reported 2 items and hopefully, eBay would take the right action this time. :s


----------



## _so_what?

dasiduoduo123 said:


> does this make sense? I bough a fake LV Neverfull last month and reported to ebay and paypal with the 3rd way...but at last, they refused to give me any refund. And ebay only gave me $400 refund for another fake LV speedy I got from ebay which I spent $500... It's crazy....


 
Why they refused to refund you the first time and not the second?


----------



## Invisibletape

yep thanks for the information


----------



## Tenlady

rothjess said:


> Wow! I had no idea. Thanks for the info. I've just started reporting obvious fakes, so now it's time to REALLY start reporting them. I just bookmark the form and paste the numbers in while browsing. Once I hit 10, I open it back up. Makes it REALLY easy to report fakes.


 
I do the same thing (ten at a time) but it seems like Ebay never does anything about the items or very rarely.


----------



## weibaobai

My auction got shut down but it's not a fake!!!! I dont understand how my authentic got shut down and there are some REALLY obvious fakes that are still up!! !


----------



## sarahgoldman

invaluable information, thank you!


----------



## ifariarn

I'ts great to know that Ebay is doing something about the fake handbags on their site, even if it's someone else reporting it.  I reported 8 fakes today and they took down 7!!!


----------



## designersloveme

Thanks so much for the information!!


----------



## LuvhMyShoes

Hello ladies!

I'm writing this to warn you about fake "sellers" who send e-mails regarding payments on eBay. I just won 2 auctions from a seller I've been dealing with before, so I already knew her contact info and that she is all good.
Then, a few hours after the auctions ended, I got two weird e-mails with payment info to my PayPal e-mail address.
Both of them for the same aution, and with different prices! They also offered free shipping overseas.

When I googled them, sure enough, other persons had also received the same e-mail bidding on eBay from one of them, the other "seller" had been convicted of drug smugling!! So BE AWARE of any e-mails from these two:

Raymond Gerada, e-mail: ragerada@googlemail.com
or
Sheil Maretich, e-mail: sellerebay2000@gmail.com

I've reported it to PayPal and eBay aswell. It really freaks me out when they can get your contact info like this!!


----------



## Tenlady

*Ok I'm finally impressed with Ebay. I have been writitng to them for sometime on counterfeit bags and I finally see it doing some good. They have asked me to try a new program they are testing for reporting counterfeit handbags. My button is different then you would have on a normal Ebay page. I am able to report item and tell them why I think it is "fake". It goes straight to people in charge of this area and I must say they have been doing a great job so far. Needless to say I don't have enough time to go thru all the bags - I have been trying to clean up the Jimmy Choo bags currently. If you see something that is counterfeit and someone is going to get hurt buying it, I'll be glad to report it.*


----------



## thithi

^ I have that as well... not sure if it works as quickly as they claim, but it's pretty cool!


----------



## Tenlady

thithi said:


> ^ I have that as well... not sure if it works as quickly as they claim, but it's pretty cool!


 
*So far so good for me.  They did tell me they didn't handle anything outside of the U.S., ie australia, etc.*


----------



## paulb

Tenlady said:


> *Ok I'm finally impressed with Ebay. I have been writitng to them for sometime on counterfeit bags and I finally see it doing some good. They have asked me to try a new program they are testing for reporting counterfeit handbags. My button is different then you would have on a normal Ebay page. I am able to report item and tell them why I think it is "fake". It goes straight to people in charge of this area and I must say they have been doing a great job so far. Needless to say I don't have enough time to go thru all the bags - I have been trying to clean up the Jimmy Choo bags currently. If you see something that is counterfeit and someone is going to get hurt buying it, I'll be glad to report it.*


hello i am the same with ebay i work in a well known concession store and it makes me so angry to see genuine ebayers looking for a bargain and to see them bidding on a fake i have written to numerous companies asking them if i can join there vero team.its been 3 weeks and i still havent got a reply(and i thought emails were quicker than a postman on foot haha!)anyway can you ask me where this button is so i can spend my evening helping those poor ebayers being swindled out of there money.
ps... i think if i did join the vero team then ebay would lose so much money as 1/2 if not 3/4 of ebay listings would be removed ,eventially i think id be banned lol anyway any help with the button??


----------



## Tenlady

paulb said:


> hello i am the same with ebay i work in a well known concession store and it makes me so angry to see genuine ebayers looking for a bargain and to see them bidding on a fake i have written to numerous companies asking them if i can join there vero team.its been 3 weeks and i still havent got a reply(and i thought emails were quicker than a postman on foot haha!)anyway can you ask me where this button is so i can spend my evening helping those poor ebayers being swindled out of there money.
> ps... i think if i did join the vero team then ebay would lose so much money as 1/2 if not 3/4 of ebay listings would be removed ,eventially i think id be banned lol anyway any help with the button??


 
*Ebay places the special report button on the page - all page have a report button - i think the only thing different is mine is suppose to expedite things. *


----------



## milkia

fake bags are evil.


----------



## mtime88

Thanks for the great tips


----------



## rtesoro

i really hate all those bad fakes on ebay, if youre going to sell fakes at least sell ones that look almost real lol


----------



## kobebryantz

thanks the amount of fakes are ridiculous


----------



## helennah

Great informative post!Thanks for sharing this


----------



## loveps

Thank you.....


----------



## Mabel!

This is really great information, I wish I could have showed this to my friend who bought a fake a few months ago =[


----------



## taz123

How do I report a seller who mixes fakes with real items?? 
This seller: *Sophistifashion*, send me a used Coach bag which was deemed satisfactory, but the hangtag was fake. It was blank (not embossed with "coach"), was too small, and wasn't leather! (see 1st picture). 
When I contacted "*sophistifashion*"  (aka *Mrs. Eddie Ford* from Louisville, KY), she blamed the issue on the prior owner... fair enough. She then promised to send a new hangtag; which she did. However, it was PAINTED!!! 
I'm not sure if it's authentic or not, but the fact that she painted it (see 2nd picture) makes me seriously question her honesty, thus the authenticity of any of her items!! I sent her pictures and expressed my disgust, and her only response was "return the item and I will refund your money". Again, fair enough, but how do I *prevent* sellers like this??? 
Suggestions....


----------



## gro3602

Taz,

Post photos of auction listings in the "authentic this" thread before bidding to see if the item is authentic.

There is a Coach section for authenticating.


----------



## Swipetek

Thank you for the great information! Very much appreciated.


----------



## drm050067

hahahah..... thanks for the information. It is very helppful. I remember when I first used eBay. There were scams everywhere. You have to be smart and keep an eye out for them.


----------



## missjanet4

I recently sold a LV bag on e-bay that had been purchased as authentic from e-bay three years earlier.  
As soon as the buyer got it she e-mail and claimed that it was fake.  I told her that if it was fake that I wasn't aware of it, but please send it back for a full refund.  She refused to send the bag back despite repeated appeals from me to do so.  She said she must file a complaint with pay-pal to get her refund ( which is totally untrue).  Anyway...long story short...after 2 months, pay-pal gave her a refund plus let her keep my bag.   I feel that this was a scam by her since she claimed to have bought 3 fake bags within a month on e-bay.  However pay-pal ignored this info.  
My bag had all the authenticating marks that one looks for in an authentic LV.
Just my bad luck I guess.  
OH YES...she sold a bag just like mine while the claim was open, pay-pal also ignored this and refused to give me proof that the bag had been destroyed or that it had been proven a fake...they said get a subpeona!!!!


----------



## bossypossum

great to report fakes. But I am new to ebay and have been trying to sell some of my mums unused and unwanted cool bags. Some nasty venemous seller keeps reporting me as trademark violation etc when I am doing nothing wrong, infact its a great authentic bag. I am a brand snob and hate fakes as much as the next person. I am really surprised that the listing keeps getting pulled as a result of some venemouse seller protecting their turf.


----------



## bossypossum

i woulnt go reporting something based on a number, you could be right but it seems a little unfair to the seller, maybee ask them for more specific info or photos before such reporting. I think that particular seller should add more photos of zips, stitching etc anyway.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

bossypossum said:


> great to report fakes. But I am new to ebay and have been trying to sell some of my mums unused and unwanted cool bags. Some nasty venemous seller keeps reporting me as trademark violation etc when I am doing nothing wrong, infact its a great authentic bag. I am a brand snob and hate fakes as much as the next person. I am really surprised that the listing keeps getting pulled as a result of some venemouse seller protecting their turf.


 
If you are sure your bags are authentic, mention that your belong to TPF and ask them to have the bags authenticated here (in the proper category).


----------



## gro3602

You could post photos of your  mother's bags in the appropriate authenticate this thread to see what other's have to say.  




bossypossum said:


> great to report fakes. But I am new to ebay and have been trying to sell some of my mums unused and unwanted cool bags. Some nasty venemous seller keeps reporting me as trademark violation etc when I am doing nothing wrong, infact its a great authentic bag. I am a brand snob and hate fakes as much as the next person. I am really surprised that the listing keeps getting pulled as a result of some venemouse seller protecting their turf.


----------



## seeja

Thank you CobaltBlu for these information, really never would think about it!
Thats is really helphul for me!


----------



## Bag purist

Love this-thanks.  I got extra vicious with a seller who duped me (before I found you wise women)-I got my credit card company after her as well as eBay + Paypal.


----------



## LeHandbgChateau

I agree! But, I hope people are 100% certain that the bag they are reporting IS a fake. I have listed two handbags on EBAY that were guaranteed authentic, purchased from Gucci themselves, and I had them removed for supposedly selling fake handbags. Now I have had my account limited with Ebay due to this. The bags were REAL. I buy wholesale directly from Gucci reps. So, please be sure the handbag you are reporting is a fake! 

My friend had an incident with Ebay where she actually BOUGHT a fake handbag unknowingly. The bag they showed in the picture was NOT the bag she received! What an ordeal. She sent the bag back to the customer and never received a refund! So the seller got her money AND the bag back. Paypal did nothing, and eventually closed her case. Yes, fake exist on Ebay, but there are also many authentic ones!

Good luck bidding, as they say.


----------



## FrankieP

Done!


----------



## suzysbags

LeHandbgChateau said:


> I agree! But, I hope people are 100% certain that the bag they are reporting IS a fake. I have listed two handbags on EBAY that were guaranteed authentic, purchased from Gucci themselves, and I had them removed for supposedly selling fake handbags. Now I have had my account limited with Ebay due to this. The bags were REAL. I buy wholesale directly from Gucci reps. So, please be sure the handbag you are reporting is a fake!
> 
> My friend had an incident with Ebay where she actually BOUGHT a fake handbag unknowingly. The bag they showed in the picture was NOT the bag she received! What an ordeal. She sent the bag back to the customer and never received a refund! So the seller got her money AND the bag back. Paypal did nothing, and eventually closed her case. Yes, fake exist on Ebay, but there are also many authentic ones!
> 
> Good luck bidding, as they say.


 
I have to agree with you, too many people who are not experts are reporting authentic bags as fakes. Please don't ruin someone future status with EBay unless you are 100% certain it is a fake. In a lot of cases, you can't tell by just a picture. You need to personally inspect it. I was screwed by a real dumb sh-t that didn't have a clue what a real ROACH looked like. Now I'm red flagged for all designer items.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

suzysbags said:


> I have to agree with you, too many people who are not experts are reporting authentic bags as fakes. Please don't ruin someone future status with EBay unless you are 100% certain it is a fake. In a lot of cases, you can't tell by just a picture. You need to personally inspect it. I was screwed by a real dumb sh-t that didn't have a clue what a real ROACH looked like. Now I'm red flagged for all designer items.


 
*I think there is a very easy solution to this problem - put in your auction that you are a member of TPF and have buyer post the auction pics here in the appropriate thread for authentication.*


----------



## scyllabub

Scammers often say they are members of tPF, but adding the authentication link seems a good idea.

I never report just because someone else tells me to, only when incontrovertible signs are present in the listing.  In my case that usually means the good old 10218184 

Authenticate This must think I'm interested in really carpy bags because I refer "possibles" to them 

scylla...


----------



## Love Of My Life

I think one has to do their homework before purchasing anything on ebay. Look in the stores be familiar with the details and most important ask the seller if she will stand behind the item you are purchasing. If it doesn't turn out to be the real deal you have a fight on your hands. You have to deal with Paypal, ebay, cc or bank.  So if it looks too good to be true it probablyisn't the real thing.. So buyer beware and seller beware that people will find out about what you do !!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Does anyone know how to report counterfeit items on eCrater and if so, do they actually respond to these reports (i.e. pull them down)?

I've done a bunch of searches and can't seem to find the answer. Sorry if I'm missing something as I'm sure this has been discussed before.

TIA for your input!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I don't think any of these sellers are interested in doing the "right thing"

       when they knowingly are selling fakes. They probably figure that someone

        will buy them!  It is a shame isn't it?


----------



## silkfringe

Thanks for sharing and all your advices. I'm reporting every item - cheating makes me really angry.


----------



## muskydew

where to check for all these reported fake in ebay ?
There isn't any column or key to check this .


----------



## Ellie Mae

This thread is not actually for reporting fakes, but more for the DISCUSSION of reporting fakes.
Most subforums have a "FAKES" thread, where you can post an ebay auction and others will help report it. 
For PRADA, post fakes here http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/hall-of-shame-post-prada-fakes-here-374102.html
 It usually takes many reports to get Ebay to remove a listing, so it's helpful to have others reporting also.


----------



## gabriellelee186

Wow! It is great. Thanks so much for sharing the useful information.


----------



## ladysarah

although the basic idea of ebay is good - I lost quite a lot of money buying a fake. Pay pal never reimbursed me and the seller kept on selling fakes for almost a year after I reported it. Eventually they banned her from ebay, but so many people must have been conned. I re - opened the case but they still did not refund me.


----------



## sparkling*diva

Hey everyone, dont know how many of you are on facebook, but if you are then join my group for listing & reporting counterfeits on ebay ......& promoting awareness of whats really behind the counterfeits good trade.

Have given TPF a shout out in it too 

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?gid=201587078915

x


----------



## fluffy*bunny*

How long does it take for ebay to take down a reported fraudulent item? I just reported two fake Guccis... they were so disgusting looking!


----------



## Ellie Mae

fluffy*bunny* said:


> How long does it take for ebay to take down a reported fraudulent item? I just reported two fake Guccis... they were so disgusting looking!



Sometimes it's hours, sometimes it's days.  Ebay is completely unpredictable, these days.


----------



## SusanMargaret

24 hours ago I reported Marc Jacobs Black Quilted Handbag - 220502834239 to eBay, but it is still there. In the blurb it states that it is a Marc Jacobs STYLE (their uc) Black Quilted Handbag. Is this a fake that should be pulled or does the fact that they admit that it is a MJ "style" bag make it ok?


----------



## Ellie Mae

SusanMargaret said:


> 24 hours ago I reported Marc Jacobs Black Quilted Handbag - 220502834239 to eBay, but it is still there. In the blurb it states that it is a Marc Jacobs STYLE (their uc) Black Quilted Handbag. Is this a fake that should be pulled or does the fact that they admit that it is a MJ "style" bag make it ok?



NOPE.. using the designer's name AT ALL for an "XX-style" bag is a violation of ebay policy.  Report it for keyword spamming & explain listing says "MJ "STYLE" bag".
You can also report this one for "misleading title".


----------



## silkfringe

I think ebay waits for 2, 3 or more reports. Therefore you might post in "Fakes" and ask the other TPF members to report as well or report in several ways.

SF


----------



## SusanMargaret

I am delighted to see that the MJ "Style" handbag has been pulled. I hated the idea of someone paying $100 for this. SM


----------



## shinymagpie

This is a general comment and not aimed at anyone so please don't take it badly anyone here! 

Personally, I report things that I have seen given the thumbs down on the authenticate-this-~

However, I do sometimes see people saying 'I've never seen something like that before' and saying it's fake based on purely their own experience.  We can get carried away sometimes, particularly in the early stages of getting to know a particular brand. 

I'm lucky because I can always pull one of my collectors magazines or look books off the wall and 9 times out of 10, I find it there as an unusual line. 

Yes we should definitely stamp out obvious fakes, but the key point from recent postings is:

*Where authenticators here have found a problem, if individual members make a few posts, then eBay see a pattern and are likely to pull it. *

Occasionally there will be something that slips through. Sometimes there will be something that is so weird as to be unbelievable. 

There are also some items which are released as limited runs in different countries. Big companies know their markets really well and what will work in one place, sometimes won't in another. So it is always possible, particularly with international sales, that what is common in one country is rare in another. That doesn't mean it's automatically a fake, but it means you'd have to search a wider net before reaching a conclusion. It's also why PF is good because we have members from all around the globe.

Just my view.


----------



## ilivetoshop

sparkling diva thanks for the post have signed up to your facebook, And to everyone else keep up the great work what a valuable service


----------



## sunnykil

I just need to know if it's true that the seller cannot give me a refund before she has received the fake bag?


----------



## Ellie Mae

sunnykil said:


> I just need to know if it's true that the seller cannot give me a refund before she has received the fake bag?


Most sellers will not refund until the item has been returned to them and received.  If you are returning a bag, be sure to insure and I also advise shipping w/ online tracking and online signature confirmation so that you have proof of the return.


----------



## sunnykil

Ellie Mae said:


> Most sellers will not refund until the item has been returned to them and received.  If you are returning a bag, be sure to insure and I also advise shipping w/ online tracking and online signature confirmation so that you have proof of the return.


Thank you so much for your answer, by seller said 





> I will gladly offer you your refund. I am unable to offer it before that happens because of paypal and ebay rules.


 and I was just wondering if this is true? I mean I'm the honest person here, I didn't try to trick anyone into thinking a fake bag is an authentic bag..  I just thought it was weird since you have to pay before you get an item and also when the seller gets the bag back she has both the money and the bag, what's to stop her from not giving me a refund?


----------



## Ellie Mae

sunnykil said:


> Thank you so much for your answer, by seller said  and I was just wondering if this is true? I mean I'm the honest person here, I didn't try to trick anyone into thinking a fake bag is an authentic bag..  I just thought it was weird since you have to pay before you get an item and *also when the seller gets the bag back she has both the money and the bag, what's to stop her from not giving me a refund?*


Correct.  And if you are concerned about that, then I suggest you file a SNAD dispute w/ ebay (or PP if redirected by ebay).  In the dispute, don't say the bag is fake, simply say the bag is not as described in the seller's auction and seller has agreed to a refund upon return.  And then wait for seller to respond.
This will give you 3rd party involvement.


----------



## Santini

Good info, thanks


----------



## bikegal

Great insight! thanks!


----------



## quality bags

I spotted an ugly fake Prada which I reported. When I check back, I saw that the bidding ends with a winner. I feel bad for the person who buys this bag. I hope there is a way to warn the bidders on buying a fake bag to prevent buyers getting cheated.


----------



## kealohanui

I'm sorry, I'm new here and can't find "report this item" at the bottom of the listing. I just bought a LV bag from ebay and the track number said the item was delivered to NY from OH. I live in Hawaii. I have no idea why an item would go the opposite direction unless it's being traded for a fake and then sent to me. My mind is racing at the moment. Please help. I'm glad I found this forum.


----------



## Ellie Mae

kealohanui said:


> I'm sorry, I'm new here and can't find "report this item" at the bottom of the listing. I just bought a LV bag from ebay and the track number said the item was delivered to NY from OH. I live in Hawaii. I have no idea why an item would go the opposite direction unless it's being traded for a fake and then sent to me. My mind is racing at the moment. Please help. I'm glad I found this forum.



On your ebay auction.....Under SELLER INFO is OTHER ITEM INFO... under this is the link to REPORT THIS ITEM.  I don't know that you need to report this item.
You need to contact the seller VIA the WON ebay auction link, CONTACT SELLER.

The seller may have made an error, or USPS tracking may be screwed up, yet again.  I once had an item being shipped from TX to SCOTLAND show delivered in Colorado.  (WHich is was NOT, BTW).  It happens.
If you are truly concerned, or the seller does not respond to your ebay message, then you can file an INR w/ Ebay/Paypal if you do not receive your bag w/in 7 days.  READ THIS http://pages.ebay.com/help/buy/questions/item-not-received.html

If you need further assistance, please start a NEW thread in the ebay forum here on tPF.  http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/ click New Thread.

You can also google the seller's ID, as well as check the sellers ID on toolhaus.org and goofbay.com to see if any similar issues have been reported by other buyers.

Hang in there.....


----------



## Ellie Mae

sunnykil said:


> she had some other bags too. It was a MJ stam bag...I had like 3 or 4 members here looking at pictures saying it was fake and I could even see myself even tho i have like no idea that it looked a bit off, but of course I was hoping that it was authentic..



Sunny...sorry hon, missed this.. what was the seller's ID?


----------



## lmt51

How to report fakes when there's only 2 picture provided on the listing? but 99.9% sure it's fake, the seller wont anwer any request for posting more photo, it's done on purpose to display only 2 picture and ignores requests for more photo, I feel sorry for the buyer on last listing that ended up paying around 2g's for fakes? I have been watching this seller feedback to see winner who bought the totebag, so I can ask her for detail picture to see if this is fake, any idea how to deal with this anyone?
my questions is would ebay do aything about report if there's not enough picture to questions it's authenticity? thanks guys....


----------



## Seismic

I'm brand-spanking new around here...

I found this forum today after finding an obvious fake Coach on eBay.  I'm no connoisseur by any stretch of the imagination, but even I could tell this particular bag was fake (I googled "how to spot a fake Coach" and it produced this forum as one of its results).

Anyway, I wanted to point out that I reported the violation to eBay AND Coach via the links you submitted.  Once I spotted that first fake, I ended up cruising eBay for over an hour looking for others (yes, my life is pretty boring); I ended up reporting at least a dozen others in that time.

Anyhoo, just thought I would share since you ladies seem so passionate about this...


----------



## shinymagpie

Seismic said:


> I'm brand-spanking new around here...
> 
> I found this forum today after finding an obvious fake Coach on eBay.  I'm no connoisseur by any stretch of the imagination, but even I could tell this particular bag was fake (I googled "how to spot a fake Coach" and it produced this forum as one of its results).
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to point out that I reported the violation to eBay AND Coach via the links you submitted.  Once I spotted that first fake, I ended up cruising eBay for over an hour looking for others (yes, my life is pretty boring); I ended up reporting at least a dozen others in that time.
> 
> Anyhoo, just thought I would share since you ladies seem so passionate about this...



Good on you for joining the purseforum!

As a new member, the best thing you can do is to post anything that looks like it might be fake to the experts at the authenticate this Coach link. The reason is that sometimes people can make errors in identifying fake (or real bags!). It would be terrible to buy a fake but it would be equally terrible to miss out on finding a great authentic bargain just because something was unfamiliar.  The other factor is that reporting is very important, but an extremely serious step. Not all the guides you find out there are going to be accurate, some of them can be wrong - in fact, horribly so!  There are literally thousands of bag designs and this can be deceptive, because designers do change their details to stay ahead of the fakers.

So go with the experts, post your link here http://forum.purseblog.com/coach-shopping/authenticate-this-coach-535153.html(please follow the format on page 1). Then if the fabulous authentification team deem it fake, please post it in the fakes link with total confidence and other members can help to report it.


----------



## pinkywhite

Thank you for this info.


----------



## scorpio_vintage

Good information, and I think I'll post this on our Vintage & Accessories board as we see so much new Chinese crap over there it would make you head swim.....Maybe not, purse get a lot of it to.


----------



## hxmshop_com

thanks for the info


----------



## mulberrymaster

Thanks for this info, I am fairly new to eBay and have not been caught out yet. Hopefully with this info i wont be.


----------



## spendalot

How does ebay determine whether to remove an item or not? I have reported a couple of bags as fake over time but none gets removed. Quite cheesed off to see the sellers still selling them.


----------



## iamandaa

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


 

Hi, i recently bought a gucci bag, only to find out that it is a fake. i have file a dispute against her thru paypal. but she refuses to refund the amount. could u please advice on how i should go about getting my claim?


----------



## lbmr58

Thanks for the excellent step by step 'how to'.  I have only gone so far as the first step - letting the seller know that I know it is a fake and that counterfeiting merchandise is a federal crime - then as soon as I am refunded I leave feedback stating that the item is fake and not to do business with them.  I just did this last week - so now I am going to follow through on steps 2 & 3.  Thanx again!


----------



## Guccifan22

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.



_I have seen some handbags listed as (inspired) or simply defined by the fabric. I have bought vintage faux bags. Are any faux bags against eBay rules? I have sold there in the past and to my knowledge as long as you are not indicating the name, it is okay. I am a Gucci vintage fan and there is a ton of stuff that looks great but is faux-faux._


----------



## Guccifan22

Check your listing again if it will come up.  They may have a (sales final) caption.  I would say after two months not so good.  Did you contact paypal?  Otherwise check ebay to see if you can report as not authentic.  Some great things can have small defects that can be temp fixed and may be the reason they sold it.


----------



## Alalia

Great info! I get upset seeing all the listings for fake bags because most of them are probably made by illegal child labor. It makes me sad, and it is also robbing the ateliers and designers that put so much of their soul and hard work into making the originals. I will definitely be reporting fakes when i learn how to tell them apart properly.


----------



## JulJuls

hi ladies, does anybody know why in the report form I can only select  "Counterfeits and copyright violations"?


----------



## JulJuls

and also why does the italian ebay not have the "report item" button? I just feel sorry for people who are bidding on these fake handbags the value of which is no more than 20 euros (bad fakes!) and the auctions are already at very high prices!


----------



## littlerock

*WARNING

This thread is not to be used to report ebay auctions. There are appropriate threads for that and I will go through and delete such posts. 

This thread is to give tips on HOW TO report auctions, that's it. *


----------



## anisia1982

Great post! I hate fakes! It's horrible that we have to save thousands to buy real bag while others pay 200$ and make us look bad!


----------



## shopping in NY

good one!


----------



## Lovethepurse

there is nothing authentic on ebay anymore. All products shipped from china..Ordred nars blush, ive been using same blush for years..its doesnt look the same, nor feel thesame.. fake fake!


----------



## PrairieDawn

Lovethepurse said:


> there is nothing authentic on ebay anymore. All products shipped from china..Ordred nars blush, ive been using same blush for years..its doesnt look the same, nor feel thesame.. fake fake!



I have bought and sold bags on eBay for years, and I can tell you I am not from China  I think it's hit and miss on a lot of items but to say that nothing it authentic on eBay anymore is just false.


----------



## ZoeZoeZoe

PrairieDawn said:


> I have bought and sold bags on eBay for years, and I can tell you I am not from China  I think it's hit and miss on a lot of items but to say that nothing it authentic on eBay anymore is just false.



I agree. I just tried selling my first bag on eBay earlier. My Mulberry Alexa Oversize.

I was just wondering though. Do many people have the thought that ALL bags sold on eBay are fakes, like the user above? My listing was just removed because someone reported it...but it's funny because I KNOW it's authentic. I was in the Mulberry shop when it was handed over. I am just wondering because perhaps people just assume they are fake and report them all regardless, which is what seems to have happend in my case.

Ah well, I shall just have to keep it and have it unused in a box under my bed forever more.


----------



## hksjones

Thanks for the info.  Greatly appreciated.


----------



## HIMgurl

I have many bags on eBay right now. But someone keeps report my black dooney & Burke as a fake!! Its really and I posted pictures of everything. I don't know what to do and it's frustrating.


----------



## magic-happens

I am confused about buying Chanel Jewelry. Some sellers sell the same vintage items over and over again, how do they come by sooo many items.  Most come from Japan but they do look authentic.  Can anyone tell me why some seller have so much Chanel Jewelry where does it come from?????


----------



## jenny433

noracrub said:


> Please do an item search for "I'm not a plastic bag Hindmarch navy blue COD" The items that come up for me with that search are offered by a seller in Scotland. This one cries out fake to me. Seller registered on eBay just a week and a half ago and has no feedback yet as all their sales have occured over the last five days.
> 
> They are selling the US version of the bag, the UK version was brown on ivory. The bags shown are wrapped in plastic. As far as I know, these bags come in tissue wrap.
> 
> Total sales for the bags they've sold since last Wednesday is $3,546. This includes one sale today (Sunday) for $975. I wonder did the buyer think they were going to get all the bags shown in the photo?
> 
> Why did they suddenly start to sell the bags on Wednesday? Did they want bidders to think the bags were the ones sold in Whole Foods in the US on July 18? They offer no explanation as to where they got the bags. They currently have 11 more bags listed, most asking for payment by COD.
> 
> Is there any point reporting this to eBay? It's difficult to prove that they are copies of the Anya Hindmarch bags.


I also want to say again that I cannot take credit for this, I did read it on a scarf board. But I am happy to share it here and hope that we continue to shut down fake auctions.



_________________ 
 cheat codes 
 game cheat codes


----------



## theresashobby

so useful - thanks so much


----------



## malaysianmist

thanks for your info CobaltBlu! 

I've tried chatting live with the ebay "agent" before as well..


----------



## notananexpert

http://www.kmwlaw.com/
http://www.gibney.com/

These are two law firms that protect intellectual property on the internet for designers.  The first one does Chanel from what I saw on Google.


----------



## brad23

nice job


----------



## whateve

I'm wondering if it does any good to report an obvious fake listed by a seller who has very high feedback. It seems like they never get removed. I'm sure ebay takes into account the seller's status in determining whether to remove an item. What do you think?


----------



## Ultimateshopper

whateve said:


> I'm wondering if it does any good to report an obvious fake listed by a seller who has very high feedback. It seems like they never get removed. I'm sure ebay takes into account the seller's status in determining whether to remove an item. What do you think?


 

I have had good luck removing them as long as they are U.S. listings.


----------



## Birkins4mywife

How long does it take to get a fake listing removed from Ebay?  

I'm so naive to have posted a copy of my receipt, because someone is now using my photo of my receipt to sell a fake bag.


----------



## whateve

Birkins4mywife said:


> How long does it take to get a fake listing removed from Ebay?
> 
> I'm so naive to have posted a copy of my receipt, because someone is now using my photo of my receipt to sell a fake bag.



Someone stole my picture of a wristlet I was selling and got more money for theirs than I got for mine! I was so upset but I didn't realize they had stolen my picture until the last day, and even though I reported it to ebay, it was too late to do anything about it. So now every picture I put up has my watermark on it. That is the only way to keep them from using your pictures.
On another note, once I sent someone an email asking if they were sure their item was authentic, because I was pretty sure it wasn't, and they added  to their listing, something like "Don't send me any rude emails accusing me selling a counterfeit like (and then they used my ebay user id)", which is also against ebay rules, but ebay works so slow they never removed it. I had to change my user id and, by the way, my message wasn't rude. 
I hope you reported the use of your receipt to ebay. They will eventually take action against the seller for that I think. That seems to me to be fraud, pretending that they actually purchased that item and showing your receipt to prove it.


----------



## Birkins4mywife

It's upsetting to end up with cynical view of people on Ebay.  It's the 1% who have no integrity, and fraudulently advertise to take advantage of people, which impacts the rest of us.  My wife called the AG office, and they put her in touch with an agency that investigates internet fraud, and Ebay was very helpful in removing the listing... But on the bright side, my wife now had two 35 birkins, one with gh and one with ph!


----------



## whateve

Ultimateshopper said:


> I have had good luck removing them as long as they are U.S. listings.


Does that mean it is a waste of time to report Canadian and listings from other countries?
I watching this one to see if they remove it:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Coach-Handbag-Tags-/250828049215?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a66844b3f


----------



## colynee

Great info! I just reported a scammer and i hope ebay does something about it.


----------



## Kanyapat

I reported some fake items on ebay by using your instruction but I still see those sellers sell fake item on ebay. Do you know what ebay do with our report?


----------



## PugFan

I'm considering reporting a Seller who has counterfeit designer shoes listed.  I bought them, they were fakes (plastic! like Barbie shoes!) I returned and after filing a claim, he did refund my money, all the while denying he received the returned shoes.  And in the middle of all this, he relists them!  Same shoes, same pictures!

He has been incredibly ugly and sent me private emails.  I'd like to report him, but will my name show up as the eBay member who reported him for listing fakes?  

That's all I need...


----------



## Mystic Meg

This is a super tip. I have just been done with a fake LV handbag that was supposed to be NWT. Great way to try and stop others being done. Good one!


----------



## notananexpert

PugFan said:


> I'm considering reporting a Seller who has counterfeit designer shoes listed.  I bought them, they were fakes (plastic! like Barbie shoes!) I returned and after filing a claim, he did refund my money, all the while denying he received the returned shoes.  And in the middle of all this, he relists them!  Same shoes, same pictures!
> 
> He has been incredibly ugly and sent me private emails.  I'd like to report him, but will my name show up as the eBay member who reported him for listing fakes?
> 
> That's all I need...


The only way they would know you reported them is if you tell them (the seller) you did.  They will probably guess correctly if you were the one who had a problem with them but if they are on your block bidder list there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## patsyesq

Thanks but I don't think eBay cares too much. eBay cares more about kicking off honest sellers for ridiculous reasons  than they  do counterfeiters. Also friend of mine won a bowling black balenciaga and the seller wrote to her sorry someone offered me more money but I sold to them instead but by the way I'll sell you another off bay - she reported to bay and this creep is still selling.


----------



## msresinhead

I just reported someone obviously selling fake LV on ebay - thanks for your step by step it really helped. Let's hope he gets busted, they have 100% feedback too. Grrrrr!


----------



## msresinhead

msresinhead said:


> I just reported someone obviously selling fake LV on ebay - thanks for your step by step it really helped. Let's hope he gets busted, they have 100% feedback too. Grrrrr!



Yes his items have been removed! It worked.


----------



## NYC

I joined eBay a few years ago and am a infrequent user. I have read some of the posts here including people feeling they were punished by eBay for reporting fakes so I thought I would share my story. I'm an intellectual property lawyer so every once in a while if a purse or item on eBay really outrages me i.e. an outrageously obvious counterfeit, then I will report it. One of the last things I bought was a dress which turned out to be a counterfeit dress. It was  a very good picture and the seller had pretty good feedback but I did file a report with EBay buyer protection. I won the case and sent the dress back and was refunded. However, (and this is where my story gets rather ugly) soon after, I received a letter from EBays TRUST AND SAFETY department restricting me from buying for 7 days for filing a buyer protection and case and having issues with other buyers! Honestly, I have reported 4 fake items in the last 10 months. I have bought 20 items and left positive feedback and never received negative feedback! I was really stunned. All I can take from this is that EBay really doesnt want to know about counterfeits. This has been pretty much borne out by the cases filed against it by Tiffany and Louis Vuitton. I have really begun to believe that EBay's attitude is hear no evil see no evil we're just happy to collect our fees. I really could care less as I live in NY and dont really depend on eBay for shopping. However there are a lot of people across the country in this economic downturn that use eBay as a primary means of support for their families. How unfortunate I thought that eBay allows this behavior. My buying restriction was up over 2 months ago but I really cant use ebay anymore. I just think why would I give money to a corrupt organization. I would rather shop at the Filenes or Loehmanns or Bergdorfs!! J


----------



## whateve

NYC said:


> I joined eBay a few years ago and am a infrequent user. I have read some of the posts here including people feeling they were punished by eBay for reporting fakes so I thought I would share my story. I'm an intellectual property lawyer so every once in a while if a purse or item on eBay really outrages me i.e. an outrageously obvious counterfeit, then I will report it. One of the last things I bought was a dress which turned out to be a counterfeit dress. It was  a very good picture and the seller had pretty good feedback but I did file a report with EBay buyer protection. I won the case and sent the dress back and was refunded. However, (and this is where my story gets rather ugly) soon after, I received a letter from EBays TRUST AND SAFETY department restricting me from buying for 7 days for filing a buyer protection and case and having issues with other buyers! Honestly, I have reported 4 fake items in the last 10 months. I have bought 20 items and left positive feedback and never received negative feedback! I was really stunned. All I can take from this is that EBay really doesnt want to know about counterfeits. This has been pretty much borne out by the cases filed against it by Tiffany and Louis Vuitton. I have really begun to believe that EBay's attitude is hear no evil see no evil we're just happy to collect our fees. I really could care less as I live in NY and dont really depend on eBay for shopping. However there are a lot of people across the country in this economic downturn that use eBay as a primary means of support for their families. How unfortunate I thought that eBay allows this behavior. My buying restriction was up over 2 months ago but I really cant use ebay anymore. I just think why would I give money to a corrupt organization. I would rather shop at the Filenes or Loehmanns or Bergdorfs!! J



I report probably at least 5 fakes per day. I know I reported at least one that wasn't fake, because the first response I got from the "authenticate this" page said it was fake, and then a few days later, someone else said don't report this. I have opened several cases with ebay for items I won that weren't as described, and one for being a fake. Ebay didn't comment on whether or not it was fake, but I was allowed to return the item. I have never had any communication from Ebay about any "misconduct". Now I am wondering if I am putting myself at risk for reporting items.
I have a question for you: are you just a buyer, or do you sell too?
Because I am a seller and maybe they are nicer to their sellers because they don't want to lose them.
You also say you are an infrequent user and that might also have a bearing on how valuable you are to ebay. I wouldn't say that I am a very frequent buyer, but I bought 70 items in 2010, so that might be considered frequent.


----------



## whateve

Kanyapat said:


> I reported some fake items on ebay by using your instruction but I still see those sellers sell fake item on ebay. Do you know what ebay do with our report?


No one knows exactly what happens. Did the items you originally report get removed? I think a certain number of people have to report an item to get it removed. Depending on the feedback and history of the seller, ebay might allow them to continue selling unlimited, or might tell them they can't list any designer items for a certain period of time, or remove their account. Sometimes people get around the designer limit by using tricks like using the word "C*ach unstead of the designer name. 
If you keep reporting the seller, eventually their account will be removed. Most sellers of fakes have very low feedback, but there are sellers selling items that must be counterfeit that get to continue selling because it is hard to prove they are counterfeit. For example, there is a seller with a high feedback who sells Coach checkbook covers. These have to be fake or stolen, because Coach never sells them without the wallet, but they look real and unless the buyers report them, the seller can continue to operate.


----------



## ingkie

whateve said:


> If you post the listing on the authentic this page, you can get the experts to help you prove that it is fake. Even though the listing is ended, if enough people report it, ebay might remove the listing and help you get your money back. Generally, ebay always sides with the buyer, so most likely you will be able to get your money back in any case.
> You haven't said whether you have received the item yet. If the item has already been shipped, then if ebay hasn't removed the listing by then, you can wait until you receive it and take more pictures to prove that it is fake. Then you go to your Purchase History page, and on the side, click on more actions, and in the drop down menu, select "resolve a problem". It will take you through the process to open a case with ebay. However, in all cases, ebay expects you to try to resolve the problem with the seller first. So you should send the seller an email and tell her you know it is counterfeit and you want a full refund.



I had contacted the seller and they willing to refund only if i send back the bag to them first as per paypal refund policy. should i send back the bag to them and is there any refund policy by paypal? pls help TIA


----------



## Mystic Meg

After being done once by buying an ebay fake, I have now reported 2 other obvious LV fakes. Not really sure though that ebay cares much, which is a shame. Still makes me feel a bit better though!


----------



## kuhoang

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


 
Thanks for the info! I just reported one, yay!!!


----------



## fallenangel2011

I am forever grateful for this thread. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## zagaron

maggiehu_sean said:


> I have been recently buying a lot of coach vintage handbags from ebay-- in the past 10 days I got 7. Already received 6 of them. However, the one that I love most does not feel authentic-- by touching its leather and also there is a thread sticking out on the lower edge of its back!
> I found this forum and registered here, but I have to wait 5 days to be able to post my pictures... why can I do now?


 
Hi- I am a new member now as well.  Saw that you posted this a month ago. Did you find an alternate method of authentification? I would like to have some bags checked out too but not sure how to go about it in the 5 day period.  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## shopping4deals

I wish there were more we can do.


----------



## Altair@

kuhoang said:


> Thanks for the info! I just reported one, yay!!!


Thanks for the info. Very Helpful!


----------



## DanielleKristin

I've also only done #1 before - thanks for posting! I wish more people would report fakes...


----------



## careykingfm

Ultimateshopper said:


> I'm not sure you will get your refund - who knows? I will say I would never buy a bag from someone in Sri Lanks first and second I wouldn't buy a bag from someone with so little feedback. Doesn't help you now but be careful in the future and always have the ladies/men check the bag out for you before you commit.


 I totally agree


----------



## cmycoach

Problem with ebay, by the time someone reads the report, the auction is over, and another buyer was duped. I have reported every fake I have seen, and then kept them in my watch list, to see if ebay really acted upon. Usually not. And if we as ebayers try to contact the person that purchased the fake, we can be in violation of policies, by doing so. Ebay needs to act a bit faster.


----------



## tkatz

Great info. Thank you.


----------



## TAC

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


 

Thanks for the tips.  I just found myself with a fake LV Mahina, that was very expensive.  It was not even close to authentic looking when it arrived.  I reported the seller who had the audacity of asking that I change the feedback, because they were a third party seller who did not know the bag was a fake because it was shipped from another individual.  No way!


----------



## cmycoach

I need some help, there is a seller on ebay that has the worst Coach fakes I have ever seen. I reported her (all 3 ways thanks) for her purses, and they took one down and one sold for $126  Now she has 3 more listed, so I went ahead and reported all 3 of them again. There is 5 days left on these auctions, so I hope ebay will get on it. If you would like to report them also, her seller name is...
*carissagold32 *( 207q.ebaystatic.com/aw/pics/icon/iconTealStar_25x25.gif She actually relisted the one purse that was removed. Whats wrong with ebay?
​


----------



## BabyPo

Excellent info, thank you! I absolutely hate seeing fakes on ebay


----------



## littlerock

littlerock said:


> *WARNING
> 
> This thread is not to be used to report ebay auctions. There are appropriate threads for that and I will go through and delete such posts.
> 
> This thread is to give tips on HOW TO report auctions, that's it. *





If you have an issue such as you bought a fake and want to know what to do, here are you options:

1) Read this: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-forum/bought-a-fake-please-read-here-659751.html

2) Post a quick question in this thread if you are needing further info: http://forum.purseblog.com/ebay-for...nswer-thread-ebay-and-bonanza-etc-646884.html

3) Start your own thread if you'd like many opinions on an ongoing issue

** This thread is not for ebay issues or even calling out fakes. It's to discuss *how to *report fakes.

Thank you


----------



## parasiteeve9

Was wondering wonder if someone was selling a real authentic purse but someone thinks its a fake will ebay first look at item in question before judging on just that 1 person says?
Does ebay check before deleting a listing to make sure?


----------



## kabatchi2

Does anyone know who I should request an authentication from of a Gucci handbag that eBay will consider legit?
Is Carol Diva one os them?


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Half the stuff on ebay is fake!


----------



## annako86

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Guys, I have to warn you, if you've bought a fake item, Ebay WILL NOT HELP YOU OUT! They will only help you out if the item is signficantly different from the listing description - i.e. faulty and doesn't work. Especially if the seller is a big merchant, you don't stand a chance.

I'm so disappointed with ebay and feel cheated. I'm a law student and I feel this is so unjust.

So my story is, I recently bought a D+G eyeglasses from a seller on ebay, ID: Bennydragon. When I received the item, I knew that it was just wrong. I went and bought the same frames from OPSM, an authorised retailer. 

I requested refund from the seller. I also told him that I have photos of comparisons of the two frames. He asked for them. When I sent it to him, he was very rude and said that the authentic ones should have an ID that was engraved. I pointed out that the frames I received from him didn't have an engraved ID, whereas the one at OPSM did. He just contradicted his own argument! Here are the photos and comparisons

The three most important differences are that the fake ones have no item code, have "made in china" written on it, and the logo engraving is different - common characteristics of replicas.

1. photo of authentic D+G glasses from OPSM (authorised retalier). The ones I bought from bennydragon came with no cases (but the listing did state so, so fair enough on that point)
2. engravings of the fake D+G are not as deeply engraved as the real one (on the left)
3. To show that it's not just the lighting, I placed the real one on
the right this time. Engraving is clearly less "deep"
4. The colour of the frames are slightly different. Also the real one
is slightly longer. (although not a huge difference)
5. There are inclusions in the metal frame under the plastic in the
fake glasses (at the top). THe real ones are clean and have no
inclusions or scratches
6. The fake ones have "made in China" written on it
7. The real ones have engraved code which cannot be seen without flash
8. However if you turn the flash on you see an item code.




































Buyers beware!

I did find a good seller on Ebay to purchase glasses frames though - pimpmyshades
But you have to be so careful when you purchase on Ebay... I've been burnt enough times. I'm going to stop buying brand items on Ebay. I'll only purchase them from Net-a-Porter or the Outnet from now on. Ebay is great if you want to buy cheap no-name goods though.


----------



## erst96405

This is awesome thanks for the info!


----------



## Nadine16

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


 
Thank you for posting this! I think alot of people dont report this because they don't know how or do want to bother finding out but you spelled it out for everyone. GREAT!


----------



## mom1982

I bought some bags last year. Later did i know it is being shipped from China. Beware and always goods from US or wherever you stay


----------



## susanpom

Someone please tell me how to get other involved in reporting? I know I have seen it here before but can not find it-I have reported but I need a chain to follow.


----------



## whateve

annako86 said:


> Guys, I have to warn you, if you've bought a fake item, Ebay WILL NOT HELP YOU OUT! They will only help you out if the item is signficantly different from the listing description - i.e. faulty and doesn't work. Especially if the seller is a big merchant, you don't stand a chance.
> 
> I'm so disappointed with ebay and feel cheated. I'm a law student and I feel this is so unjust.
> 
> So my story is, I recently bought a D+G eyeglasses from a seller on ebay, ID: Bennydragon. When I received the item, I knew that it was just wrong. I went and bought the same frames from OPSM, an authorised retailer.
> 
> I requested refund from the seller. I also told him that I have photos of comparisons of the two frames. He asked for them. When I sent it to him, he was very rude and said that the authentic ones should have an ID that was engraved. I pointed out that the frames I received from him didn't have an engraved ID, whereas the one at OPSM did. He just contradicted his own argument! Here are the photos and comparisons
> 
> The three most important differences are that the fake ones have no item code, have "made in china" written on it, and the logo engraving is different - common characteristics of replicas.
> 
> 1. photo of authentic D+G glasses from OPSM (authorised retalier). The ones I bought from bennydragon came with no cases (but the listing did state so, so fair enough on that point)
> 2. engravings of the fake D+G are not as deeply engraved as the real one (on the left)
> 3. To show that it's not just the lighting, I placed the real one on
> the right this time. Engraving is clearly less "deep"
> 4. The colour of the frames are slightly different. Also the real one
> is slightly longer. (although not a huge difference)
> 5. There are inclusions in the metal frame under the plastic in the
> fake glasses (at the top). THe real ones are clean and have no
> inclusions or scratches
> 6. The fake ones have "made in China" written on it
> 7. The real ones have engraved code which cannot be seen without flash
> 8. However if you turn the flash on you see an item code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buyers beware!
> 
> I did find a good seller on Ebay to purchase glasses frames though - pimpmyshades
> But you have to be so careful when you purchase on Ebay... I've been burnt enough times. I'm going to stop buying brand items on Ebay. I'll only purchase them from Net-a-Porter or the Outnet from now on. Ebay is great if you want to buy cheap no-name goods though.



I'm surprised that you say that Ebay won't help you out. I got burned were when I bought fakes and didn't know until the time to dispute was past. 

I have disputed at least 3 fakes. When I opened a dispute and said the item was fake, I never was asked for proof. One time, the seller said he would refund my money. He only  refunded part of it. Ebay totally mishandled it and kept telling me to  wait. Then it got too late, so I got cheated out of about $25. Ebay gave  me a coupon for $10.

It has been my experience that Ebay always sides with the buyer in almost every situation. You can't give a buyer a bad rating. If a buyer doesn't pay, the only thing you can do is file an unpaid item report. 

In your case, you don't mention if you opened a dispute. Ebay can't help you if you don't dispute the sale. You are even allowed to dispute after you have given positive feedback.


----------



## red sole junkie

skigirl73 said:


> Thanks for the info! Now only if eBay would actually do something after they are reported!


True that. I have reported a couple of listings because I fell victim of a fraudulent seller and Ebay didn't even bother to intervine


----------



## red sole junkie

Great Info


----------



## jojon21

I've searched this forum and I know it was here somewhere, but I can't find it now! Can anyone please tell me the website you can go to that will tell you whether a photo is a stock photo and which website it was taken from? Thanks.


----------



## CHIC AND BEAUTY

stuff_cutie on ebay sells fake bags and earn huge amounts!!Take a look it's obviously!!I can't believe it!!
REPORT REPORT REPORT!!


----------



## SouciSouci

Does anyone know the policy with Ebay, 1 report and the listing is removed?

I had a Louis Vuitton,  I didn't see the date codes and when questioned about it I said I couldn't find it.
About 20 mins later my listing was taken down as counterfeit.  I had 63 bids closed in 45 mins.

I looked at the purse and found the codes, don't know why I missed them before. This was an inherited purse. I called Louis Vuitton Customer service and they told me MANY of their genuine bags do not have a date code, it really means nothing.

I called Ebay, but doubt if they will ever do anything, I have never known Ebay to ever give in on anything or admit they made a mistake on anything. 

Anyone ever dealt with anything like this?


----------



## SouciSouci

I read your list of authenticity for Louis Vuitton here as well
http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vu...-use-format-post-1-a-723838.html#post20714022

I don't know where this should be posted,
I spoke to customer service for Louis Vuitton and they were adamant that not all the authentic bags have a date stamp or a mark, but  most fakes have that information.
The codes mean nothing, he informed me several times and yet so many sites put so much  reliability into the codes. 
I am very confused with regards to this.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

jojon21 said:


> I've searched this forum and I know it was here somewhere, but I can't find it now! Can anyone please tell me the website you can go to that will tell you whether a photo is a stock photo and which website it was taken from? Thanks.


 
When it looks like a stock photo I assume it is.  I ask for a photo of something in particular - if they are stock she probably won't have the pic.  Usually when it's a stock photo I will get a response that their camera isn't working or the bag is not in their hands.  That's enough for me to know it is a fake.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

SouciSouci said:


> Does anyone know the policy with Ebay, 1 report and the listing is removed?
> 
> I had a Louis Vuitton, I didn't see the date codes and when questioned about it I said I couldn't find it.
> About 20 mins later my listing was taken down as counterfeit. I had 63 bids closed in 45 mins.
> 
> I looked at the purse and found the codes, don't know why I missed them before. This was an inherited purse. I called Louis Vuitton Customer service and they told me MANY of their genuine bags do not have a date code, it really means nothing.
> 
> I called Ebay, but doubt if they will ever do anything, I have never known Ebay to ever give in on anything or admit they made a mistake on anything.
> 
> Anyone ever dealt with anything like this?


 
*I would say first of all it is your responsibility to post pics that show all the information so people can make informed decisions.  I listing for an LV bag without codes is an incomplete listing.  People who know about bags, know to look for the codes so they can tell what year it is.  The more good pics you cans post that are clear and close up will give you the best chance of not having it taken down.*


----------



## SouciSouci

Ultimateshopper said:


> *I would say first of all it is your responsibility to post pics that show all the information so people can make informed decisions.  I listing for an LV bag without codes is an incomplete listing.  People who know about bags, know to look for the codes so they can tell what year it is.  The more good pics you cans post that are clear and close up will give you the best chance of not having it taken down.*



Louis Vuitton Customer Service was VERY CLEAR. the codes mean nothing more than a date.

A counterfeiter will take that date a print it on all their purses as well.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

SouciSouci said:


> Louis Vuitton Customer Service was VERY CLEAR. the codes mean nothing more than a date.
> 
> A counterfeiter will take that date a print it on all their purses as well.


 

I'm not arguing with you - I'm just saying - the date code is one more piece of info we use to decide whether or not the bag is authentic. If it is in an authentic bag it should be photographed and be one of several pics you should have posted. It also shows where the bag was *made*. If there is no code we know the bag is very old or fake. Also sometimes the seller will have the same date code on several bags so if you do your homework you can tell.


----------



## SouciSouci

Ultimateshopper said:


> I'm not arguing with you - I'm just saying - the date code is one more piece of info we use to decide whether or not the bag is authentic. If it is in an authentic bag it should be photographed and be one of several pics you should have posted. It also shows where the bag was *made*. If there is no code we know the bag is very old or fake. Also sometimes the seller will have the same date code on several bags so if you do your homework you can tell.



*Louis Vuitton customer service disagrees with you.*

 they knew of fakes being confirmed as authentic on the internet 

I was told  new bags often don't have codes as well  they randomly leave them off and they do that intentionally now as all the fakes do have codes.
No code means anything ....

customer service  at the manufacturing company. they have no reason to lie to me


----------



## Ultimateshopper

SouciSouci said:


> *Louis Vuitton customer service disagrees with you.*
> 
> they knew of fakes being confirmed as authentic on the internet
> 
> I was told new bags often don't have codes as well they randomly leave them off and they do that intentionally now as all the fakes do have codes.
> No code means anything ....
> 
> customer service at the manufacturing company. they have no reason to lie to me


 
Whatever.  I was just trying to help you for future auctions!


----------



## toucantookie

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Oh wow!  Yes, I have only ever done number one as well, but will now be doing all three!  Great info hun


----------



## SouciSouci

Ultimateshopper said:


> Whatever.  I was just trying to help you for future auctions!



*I trust Louis Vuitton. * It is close for me where they make the purses.
321 West Covina Boulevard  San Dimas, CA 91773-2907


----------



## SouciSouci

AllThingsLuxury said:


> Half the stuff on ebay is fake!



only half?

the thing is I think that people know that it is fake  or a good fake, and they will buy it anyway.

Ebay  has a bottom line of collection of money,  they delete a few to try to restore their reputation but all in all, they prefer to get their FVF
feebay and playpal are both together on that


----------



## SouciSouci

fake?  she said it was made before LV put date codes on their bags, 

I don't think so, but wanted it verified here before reporting.
thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180800529442&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## Ultimateshopper

SouciSouci said:


> Louis Vuitton Customer Service was VERY CLEAR. the codes mean nothing more than a date.
> 
> A counterfeiter will take that date a print it on all their purses as well.


 

Ok I'm done with this conversation and since you are such a fountain of informaiton you might want to contact the mods of this thread and let them know this page below is not correct. Right?

http://forum.purseblog.com/date-codes/date-code-made-in-information-and-locations-183525.html


----------



## SouciSouci

*IS This bag a fake?

I was told by a member here to just add it here as I cannot start threads.



*

 she said it was made before LV put date codes on their bags, 

I don't think so, but wanted it verified here before reporting.
thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180800529442&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123


----------



## bellagiacomo

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## bellagiacomo

Great info


----------



## simplyme11

Valuable info! Thanks very much!!


----------



## Swanky

This thread needs to stay on topic please


----------



## maccyd

Hi Guys!

I recently purchased a fake Isabel Marant item on ebay and was wondering if I could get some tips about getting a refund?!

I paid via Paypal so have already put in a claim in the Resolution Centre.
I have also emailed Isabel Marant and have received an email reply stating that the item is indeed a fake.
Is there anything else I should do to ensure a refund?
Thanks!
x


----------



## Ombragrise

Thank you for sharing those precious informations  here and hope it will help to shut down fake auctions.


----------



## akajulz

I don't log on very often, so I am not sure if this is the right place to post this but......

This is the Ebay listing number for anyone who wants to report a fake.  It is the worse Coach replica counterfeit I have ever seen!

270919559271


----------



## nuyorkdreaming

Great! Im always selling and thankfully never had a problem but this is great info!


----------



## Goldfish1018

So glad someone told me about this forum. I felt like eBay was just a safe haven for frauds terms of all sorts with no recourse for the unwary buyer and no one doing any policing. So pleased to see that is wrong!


----------



## Pearly_81

Thanks for sharing this info


----------



## tedtalk

Lovely, but myself can not tell the fakes..


----------



## options1

I am new to all of this, but as I read tons on how to make sure something I want to sell is authentic, I saw your post on all the actions you can take when an item on ebay is not authentic.

I hope these steps are taken AFTER the seller of a suspected fake item it notified as to why their item is fake. I know myself, as an extremely honest person, who tries very hard to list everything about my product, I cannot know everything. I research and check things out, then describe what I found. I also state I am NOT an expert, can list what sites I used to find my information, and ask if you know a site or you know something about my product I don't, please let me know.

In fairness, you are all experts, and people selling on ebay are NOT experts in all areas and nor should they be expected to. Ebay encourages people to buy all kinds of items from different places. You can't be an expert in each area. But, I think all sellers ought do their best to research every product and be as honest as possible. So, using E-Bay as an example again, they have E-bay guides to how to spot fraudelent products-say a Kate Spade purse. The guide says you can spot a fake when: there are big or metal feet on purse, the tag should say from USA and metal tags were ONLY found one season and/or style. BUT none of that is true according to other professional sites. So is a person who bases their listings on the ebay guide a fraud?? Of they used another "authenticity" site? It's unfair and unrealistic. 

I plan on being as informed as possible before selling an item, not because of making sure I sell more, but I want my sellers to have all the information I have, and not be disappointed. I will state my limitations. I will also expect buyers, the ones who are experts or those who want a high priced item cheap and therefore don't research, I expect THEM to be responsible buyers. They need to apply what they know to the item, and determine authenticity. OR research more or check other sites for authenticity. Then it would be nice if they let me know since it would help me and others, but if not, I would be HORRIFIED to be called a fraud and put on some list because I'm not perfect, but want to sell something I know is valuable, yet am not an expert. 

While I HATE scammers and genuine frauds, I also HATE it when good people who are honest and do their best are slammed by people defending the products and beliefs they are passionate about. 

Thank you.


----------



## options1

stacyg304 said:


> How did you report it to ebay?  I also got scammed and ended up with a fake Balenciaga.  My payment had already gone through before I received and discovered it was fake.  I've filed a complaint through Paypal but couldn't report it as fraud with the item number through ebay because it's not an active listing.  Any suggestions?


As the buyer of such an expensive product, what criteria did you use to convince you it was real and you bid on it? Were there particular items you looked for, were there sites you referenced? From a seller perspective, what if I used the same criteria and sites as you did when I listed the item? If so, would you consider me a bad person or rip off? I am trying to figure out on this site what people consider fakes and rip offs. I don't want to be one. Thank you.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

options1 said:


> I am new to all of this, but as I read tons on how to make sure something I want to sell is authentic, I saw your post on all the actions you can take when an item on ebay is not authentic.
> 
> I hope these steps are taken AFTER the seller of a suspected fake item it notified as to why their item is fake. I know myself, as an extremely honest person, who tries very hard to list everything about my product, I cannot know everything. I research and check things out, then describe what I found. I also state I am NOT an expert, can list what sites I used to find my information, and ask if you know a site or you know something about my product I don't, please let me know.
> 
> In fairness, you are all experts, and people selling on ebay are NOT experts in all areas and nor should they be expected to. Ebay encourages people to buy all kinds of items from different places. You can't be an expert in each area. But, I think all sellers ought do their best to research every product and be as honest as possible. So, using E-Bay as an example again, they have E-bay guides to how to spot fraudelent products-say a Kate Spade purse. The guide says you can spot a fake when: there are big or metal feet on purse, the tag should say from USA and metal tags were ONLY found one season and/or style. BUT none of that is true according to other professional sites. So is a person who bases their listings on the ebay guide a fraud?? Of they used another "authenticity" site? It's unfair and unrealistic.
> 
> I plan on being as informed as possible before selling an item, not because of making sure I sell more, but I want my sellers to have all the information I have, and not be disappointed. I will state my limitations. I will also expect buyers, the ones who are experts or those who want a high priced item cheap and therefore don't research, I expect THEM to be responsible buyers. They need to apply what they know to the item, and determine authenticity. OR research more or check other sites for authenticity. Then it would be nice if they let me know since it would help me and others, but if not, I would be HORRIFIED to be called a fraud and put on some list because I'm not perfect, but want to sell something I know is valuable, yet am not an expert.
> 
> While I HATE scammers and genuine frauds, I also HATE it when good people who are honest and do their best are slammed by people defending the products and beliefs they are passionate about.
> 
> Thank you.




Innocent intent does not negate liability under U.S. copyright or trademark laws. You have a responsibility to ensure that your actions do not violate someone else intellectual property rights. Before commencing an eBay auction, you must take affirmative steps to ensure that your auction does not violate the rights of any trademark or copyright owner.

Above is copied from VeRO EBay.  I would suggest u at least have your handbags verified here before listing unless u know positively they r the brand u list them as.


----------



## Mabelle62

Thank you so much for the information all of you have provided in this thread. I have a much better idea on what to do if I am ever in this situation!


----------



## LaRochelle

How do I report his: http://www.sadn.org/2012/04/18/e-bay-chanel-shame/

Seller just contacted me back attempting to sell another bag. I will pretend I want to buy it, but how do I report this if the seller will not post it on e-bay? Its an e-bay seller, e-bay has seller's contact information...


----------



## Tarhls

Ultimateshopper said:


> Innocent intent does not negate liability under U.S. copyright or trademark laws. You have a responsibility to ensure that your actions do not violate someone else intellectual property rights. Before commencing an eBay auction, you must take affirmative steps to ensure that your auction does not violate the rights of any trademark or copyright owner.
> 
> Above is copied from VeRO EBay. I would suggest u at least have your handbags verified here before listing unless u know positively they r the brand u list them as.


----------



## Tarhls

LaRochelle said:


> How do I report his: http://www.sadn.org/2012/04/18/e-bay-chanel-shame/
> 
> Seller just contacted me back attempting to sell another bag. I will pretend I want to buy it, but how do I report this if the seller will not post it on e-bay? Its an e-bay seller, e-bay has seller's contact information...


 
I think you can usually report off the original listing that the seller requested to sell outside ebay - they will usually allow you to add further details


----------



## LaRochelle

Tarhls said:


> I think you can usually report off the original listing that the seller requested to sell outside ebay - they will usually allow you to add further details



I did that (reported as fake because serial was the same) and the listing was was removed. I also reported the first/original listing; which is still not removed. The fake bag (from the original one was sold) and I really feel bad for whoever bought it. Probably buyer still does not know that the bag is fake....


----------



## mashedpotato

Super great! thanks!! good info for me! haha


----------



## Goldfish1018

In order to try to decide whether to buy Chanel earrings and chain belts on eBay I have asked for clear photographs of the back to be uploaded. Some ignor the request so I remove them from my watch list. But on at least three occasions they have suggested sending me the pictures to my private email. I find that odd and am not happy to give out my personal email. I wonder if this is because eBay won't then be able to see that immunization if ou later have to seek help from them. What do people think?


----------



## Goldfish1018

Sorry for auto correct above. I meant to say "communication" not "immunization"!


----------



## mayfair40

Goldfish1018 said:


> In order to try to decide whether to buy Chanel earrings and chain belts on eBay I have asked for clear photographs of the back to be uploaded. Some ignor the request so I remove them from my watch list. But on at least three occasions they have suggested sending me the pictures to my private email. I find that odd and am not happy to give out my personal email. I wonder if this is because eBay won't then be able to see that immunization if ou later have to seek help from them. What do people think?


Hi, when seller's are trying to save money on adding more images seller's offer the option of additional images being emailed. In today's current climate and eBay and PayPal costs sometimes it is a way of keeping expenses down, although i guess there are unscrupulousness sellers they may be using this to there advantage but the majority of sellers are just offering an extra option. You could accept the images, examine pictures in closer detail and if you feel the email sender doggy block them in you r email list.


----------



## giauna420

Awesome info i knew there had to be other ways to get the word out!!


----------



## Princess CFD

Goldfish1018 said:
			
		

> In order to try to decide whether to buy Chanel earrings and chain belts on eBay I have asked for clear photographs of the back to be uploaded. Some ignor the request so I remove them from my watch list. But on at least three occasions they have suggested sending me the pictures to my private email. I find that odd and am not happy to give out my personal email. I wonder if this is because eBay won't then be able to see that immunization if ou later have to seek help from them. What do people think?



I buy things on eBay this way all the time.
Usually I'm pretty certain due to the initial pics that the item is authentic but I ask for back-up pictures to be sure.
I have a specific email account set up for eBay completely separate from my personal email.


----------



## Moremulberry

Really helps I knowing what to should I be caught out!


----------



## rawan ahmad

good job


----------



## Faithicles

Hi everyone, seriously has anyone else noticed the increasing number of fakes selling on ebay lately. There are many sellers that list designer replicas as preowned or new with out tags to try and hide the fake they are selling fakes. How stupid are these people! It makes it hard for us authentic sellers doing the right thing as many people do not trust ebay to purchase authentic designer brands. Does anyone patrol the listings and report fakes? I know I do but it doesn't seem to stop them. They appear in a few days with a different user id and start selling again.


----------



## Tarhls

Faithicles said:


> Hi everyone, seriously has anyone else noticed the increasing number of fakes selling on ebay lately. There are many sellers that list designer replicas as preowned or new with out tags to try and hide the fake they are selling fakes. How stupid are these people! It makes it hard for us authentic sellers doing the right thing as many people do not trust ebay to purchase authentic designer brands. Does anyone patrol the listings and report fakes? I know I do but it doesn't seem to stop them. They appear in a few days with a different user id and start selling again.


 
I am with you on this Faithicles, it is totally frustrating... I know on Australian ebay the amount of fakes is out of control, especially with Jimmy Choo, Louboutin etc... and it seems no matter how many are reported the sellers are simply allowed to relist the shoes. grrrr  

I wish ebay actually took the whole situation with counterfeits seriously but seems they are happy to make money off the sale of fakes, which is a shame for honest sellers out there.


----------



## Monique777

Lvbabydoll said:


> Wow thanks for the info!


Thanks so much for the reporting information! I do spend a good deal of time reporting items and only knew of the first way. Maybe if I use all three Ebay will do something about it!


----------



## beautybean

Seller : hightechworld925
Brand New Longchamp Autour de Ha Le pliage Tote bag Brown Large
item No: 190695285527
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Lo...item2c66532317

Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Tote Bag Black Size Large
Item number: 190694926042
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Lo...item2c664da6da

seller : simplifiedpc227
Item number: 261051957621
Brand New Longchamp Le Pliage Nylon Tote Bag Lavender Size Large
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Lo...item3cc7e8c175

Item number: 261053327154
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Lo...item3cc7fda732

I almost sure both eBay account belong same person, and they aren't in Canada. now ruin our Canada market make Canadian looks bad. their listing all over in  eBay page.

hightechworld925 and simplifiedpc227
I checked their feedback, I realise both ebay account is belong same person, in each account the first feedback is same.play fake feedback.
Raw Food Made Easy by Jennifer Cornbleet (2005, Paperback) (#261042578388)
Raw Food Made Easy by Jennifer Cornbleet (2005, Paperback) (#190692561340)

I checked their listing, they list " Tree of life" in bilberry again,
and autour de ha le pliage in " ice gray". I confirm with longchamp, they said never come with those colors.

and still lots buyer bid on their fake longchamp item. how we report it? please login eBay account to report it


----------



## Ryki

Fake Mulberry bags:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150842513648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320932277570?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Same pattern, they sell .99 stickers to get more feedback, than they sell fake bags to naive people.

Please report them.


----------



## Mamamaxim

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Great it is becoming such a problem


----------



## eclipsemi

Fake coach bag.
When I messaged the seller she told me to "Mind my own business"
Have reported it to bonanza but it is still up.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Large-Authentic-Coach-Pink-Bag-retails-for-387/84393551


----------



## Snefrid73

Thank you for valuable info!

I saw this Ebayer selling serveral Mulberry purses now. I wonder why...
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gorgeous-...1824?pt=UK_Purses_Wallets&hash=item4167f5bb90


----------



## things i lov3

I do not trust ebay. Does anyone know if ASOS and endless bags are all authentic, as never bought before from them.
Thanks


----------



## Myystque

options1 said:


> I am new to all of this, but as I read tons on how to make sure something I want to sell is authentic, I saw your post on all the actions you can take when an item on ebay is not authentic.
> 
> I hope these steps are taken AFTER the seller of a suspected fake item it notified as to why their item is fake. I know myself, as an extremely honest person, who tries very hard to list everything about my product, I cannot know everything. I research and check things out, then describe what I found. I also state I am NOT an expert, can list what sites I used to find my information, and ask if you know a site or you know something about my product I don't, please let me know.
> 
> In fairness, you are all experts, and people selling on ebay are NOT experts in all areas and nor should they be expected to. Ebay encourages people to buy all kinds of items from different places. You can't be an expert in each area. But, I think all sellers ought do their best to research every product and be as honest as possible. So, using E-Bay as an example again, they have E-bay guides to how to spot fraudelent products-say a Kate Spade purse. The guide says you can spot a fake when: there are big or metal feet on purse, the tag should say from USA and metal tags were ONLY found one season and/or style. BUT none of that is true according to other professional sites. So is a person who bases their listings on the ebay guide a fraud?? Of they used another "authenticity" site? It's unfair and unrealistic.
> 
> I plan on being as informed as possible before selling an item, not because of making sure I sell more, but I want my sellers to have all the information I have, and not be disappointed. I will state my limitations. I will also expect buyers, the ones who are experts or those who want a high priced item cheap and therefore don't research, I expect THEM to be responsible buyers. They need to apply what they know to the item, and determine authenticity. OR research more or check other sites for authenticity. Then it would be nice if they let me know since it would help me and others, but if not, I would be HORRIFIED to be called a fraud and put on some list because I'm not perfect, but want to sell something I know is valuable, yet am not an expert.
> 
> While I HATE scammers and genuine frauds, I also HATE it when good people who are honest and do their best are slammed by people defending the products and beliefs they are passionate about.
> 
> Thank you.



As someone else stated above as well, Ebay specifically states that it is the seller's responsibility to determine the authenticity of their items. As a seller, you are not allowed to state that a bag "might be a Chanel" for example (I was just looking at Ebay's regulations last week and this type of posting isn't allowed). Ebay considers you responsible for determining whether your item is truly authentic.


----------



## Myystque

things i lov3 said:


> I do not trust ebay. Does anyone know if ASOS and endless bags are all authentic, as never bought before from them.
> Thanks



I'm new to this site but I think that unless the vendor is an authorized seller, you can't be certain of an item's authenticity. I never would have questioned Asos, Endless, or Bluefly prior to reading this site! I'm so glad I found tpf. I was looking at items that were authenticated here and determined to be fake, yet they still sold for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Mamamaxim

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Thank you


----------



## Mamamaxim

Myystque said:


> As someone else stated above as well, Ebay specifically states that it is the seller's responsibility to determine the authenticity of their items. As a seller, you are not allowed to state that a bag "might be a Chanel" for example (I was just looking at Ebay's regulations last week and this type of posting isn't allowed). Ebay considers you responsible for determining whether your item is truly authentic.


I was wondering if a Stella mccartmpney bag was authentic


----------



## Bratty1919

I was wondering if reporting an item from more than one account would make it count twice?
     To illustrate: My husband and I both have E-bay accounts. If I were very zealous about reporting fakes (I can be when I have time ) , I could right-click on "report item", fill out the info, then sign out of one account and into the other , hit refresh, and repeat. 
     My apologies if this has already been asked & answered.


----------



## Monique777

weibaobai said:


> My auction got shut down but it's not a fake!!!! I dont understand how my authentic got shut down and there are some REALLY obvious fakes that are still up!! !


I had a key chain from Coach outlet that I purchased myself and had the receipt. It was discounted because it was missing a snowflake. I listed it for sale on Ebay and received a really harsh email telling me if I listed it again I would be suspended! I just let this one go because the key chain didn't cost much. BUT now I see fake LV all of the time and spend time reporting it and NOTHING happens. I've done it by the 3 methods that someone suggested yet the listings remain. Last month I listed an authentic LV Eva and it sold for less than an obvious counterfeit Eva.The shape of the lettering was all wrong and the date code had it made in the future! This is really maddening...urgh


----------



## lynn_tisay

Hi, I saw a couple of ebay sellers of LC Autoir d'ha long bags in orange and yellow colors, they claim its authentic. Just wanted to ask if there are really such colors made by LC or are they fakes? Thanks!


----------



## chanelfreak80

Monique777 said:
			
		

> I had a key chain from Coach outlet that I purchased myself and had the receipt. It was discounted because it was missing a snowflake. I listed it for sale on Ebay and received a really harsh email telling me if I listed it again I would be suspended! I just let this one go because the key chain didn't cost much. BUT now I see fake LV all of the time and spend time reporting it and NOTHING happens. I've done it by the 3 methods that someone suggested yet the listings remain. Last month I listed an authentic LV Eva and it sold for less than an obvious counterfeit Eva.The shape of the lettering was all wrong and the date code had it made in the future! This is really maddening...urgh



Wow that really is wrong on soooo many levels !


----------



## Lenzo

I know that others have posted this, but it bears repeating. If you are shopping on ebay, pay with American Express. If you happen to purchase a fake, that was represented to be authentic, American Express will work extra hard to get the transaction reversed. I have heard that other credit card companies "represent" the seller, but that American Express represents the purchaser. Whether this is true or not, I do not know. But I have had good--make that excellent-- luck with American Express with the one time I was scammed on ebay.


----------



## grease77

OH!!! really a lot of interest and knowleage....Thank you


----------



## sari1014

Judge Judy 58 said:


> Number 3 doesn't always work. It depends on who's manning the reports. I've gotten emails back from the fraud unit that says they don't deal with any reports that already have reporting links, like the counterfeits, and that they have no way to forward the reports to the correct department. I have to give them credit, though, I've reported 3 big counterfeit sellers to fraud this week and they have been pulled.


Hi! I'm new to the forum. Bought my first Dooney bag from ebay. I got interested in their AWL vintage recently. My bag happens to be a fake. I paid $44 for it. When I emailed the TOP SELLER, she said I had buyer's remorse and that I should have read the description well. Nothing there says "replica", fake or counterfeit.  I want buyers to know that this seller list counterfeits and describe them deceptively. Thanks.


----------



## Bratty1919

sari1014 said:


> Hi! I'm new to the forum. Bought my first Dooney bag from ebay. I got interested in their AWL vintage recently. My bag happens to be a fake. I paid $44 for it. When I emailed the TOP SELLER, she said I had buyer's remorse and that I should have read the description well. Nothing there says "replica", fake or counterfeit.  I want buyers to know that this seller list counterfeits and describe them deceptively. Thanks.


Could you possibly PM me her E-bay member ID? TIA!


----------



## sari1014

Bratty1919 said:


> Could you possibly PM me her E-bay member ID? TIA!


 
Faithfully Be-DazzledJewelry is The sellers ID. Oh by the way I complained to Customer support and I opened a case to get my money.


----------



## moxie799

Originally Posted by CobaltBlu 
Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum??? 

From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...

I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.


Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit
Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
Click on "Continue"
When next page appears, click on "Email us"
When next page appears, click on "Send"
After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.

Scenario 2: Report as listing violation
Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
Click on "Continue"
When next page appears, click on "Email us"
When next page appears, click on "Send"
After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.

Scenario 3: Report as fraud
Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
Click on Continue
When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.



Mamamaxim said:


> Thank you


Yes, thank you for sharing this!! Had to reply to bump it to the top. 
I've always reported using #1, but will use all 3 from now on. I have noticed lately it seems like it's taking longer than it used to (in the past few years), to see the fakes get pulled - IF they get pulled at all. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## alcay

thanks for the information ....
You know what, One day I bought a bag from e bay. And the seller suggested me to authenticate her bag in this forum. I love this forum....


----------



## thriller89

I completely understand where everyone is coming from. I had a Louis Vuitton Deauville bag given to me and I was going to sell it on e-bay. I felt like I should authenticate it first, but do you know how hard it is to authenticate a bag if you don't know about this forum? It is absolutely insane.


----------



## Llisa

I wish i would read this thread early! Thanks for the info.


----------



## GlitterU2

moxie799 said:


> Originally Posted by CobaltBlu
> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> Scenario 2: Report as listing violation
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> Scenario 3: Report as fraud
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern". Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent. ... I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you for sharing this!! Had to reply to bump it to the top.
> I've always reported using #1, but will use all 3 from now on. I have noticed lately it seems like it's taking longer than it used to (in the past few years), to see the fakes get pulled - IF they get pulled at all. Has anyone else noticed this?


If you have been following my post then you know why I am posting this - I do not wish to harm anyone trying to resell on ebay however I feel that since the bag I purchased from this seller is under investigation I should warn all bag buyers to be extremely careful when purchasing a bag from this seller Zenziindia AKA Shanglu2010. Please get the bag authenticated before purchasing as she sells Prada, Chloe, Balenciaga and other designer bags. I will follow up with all of my findings and results. Thanks,


----------



## GlitterU2

Just to advise - if anyone wants to challenge the original seller of this bag. The original listing is item # 230748146268 by Zenziindia. When I contacted this seller to ask for proof to back me up as I purchased the bag from her and the bag was in question on tpf - I received a reply via ebay from shanglu2010 (different seller name) and the original email that I had for paypal payment - when i tried to email this seller - the email came back as invalid. PLEASE if you believe the bag to be fake, i beg of any of you to help me ASK THIS SELLER to PROVE the bag is authentic as it was originally sold. Otherwise I ask all of you to help me on this journey to either prove the bag is authentic or to get this seller to refund my original money and to get this seller taken off of ebay. I feel power in numbers and if this bag is fake and I paid $1790 for it - I will be sick to my stomach. Please help me find the RIGHT ANSWER. Thanks ladies. btw - when I messaged the seller at Zenziindia and got a reply from shanglu2010 this was the reply I got: "Dear glitteru,

hi, i have received your email about the balenciaga bag 230748146268
if you still think it is not authentic, why did you not do this before buying?
this is the 2nd time some buyer is doing this to me and i just will not accept it anymore
and then again after 5 months?
please do think rationally, if you were the one selling it, would you accept it?
please go to ebay or paypal and ask them, they will tell you the same thing
i will also go to ebay and paypal and ask what to do, as this is a way of working which is not acceptabtle and i will adjust all my auctions, with this mentioning, that if they want to ask TPF, they have to do before and not afterwards receiving the bag


- shanglu2010"

My response: "Dear shanglu2010,

first of all this ebay seller name looks to be different than the one that I purchased the bag from? why is that? Second, this is not about YOU as a person, this is about what is right and a lot of money I paid for a bag I was told was indeed 100% authentic. I did not go to tpf - my buyer did as I was only reselling the bag I bought from YOU. Once tpf came back with NO WAY IS THIS AUTHENTIC - I was mad, wouldn't you be? If you can prove the bag is 100% authentic then I beg of you to also post on the link in tpf as the ORIGINAL SELLER AND OWNER of the bag your proof. If I paid 1790 for a fake bag then the only RIGHT THING for you to do is refund me for the fake item. I too have been in contact with ebay and paypal. I was actually instructed to contact the internet FRAUD PROTECTION which is affiliated with the FBI. I don't want to have to go to that extreme is why I contacted you directly. Please feel free to POST ON TPF as I became a member to post JUST TO COMMENT on this bag i was trying to RESELL that you sold to me. The original sellers name I bought from was Zenziindia - is that you as well? biz vs. personal accounts or something? i'm confused. Thank you for responding. I too would be upset if I were you but this is just a buyer trying to FIX SOMETHING that was NOT RIGHT in the beginning. 

- glitteru"


----------



## JJA

Thank you colbaltblu for posting this! I did exactly as you said for a Chloe Paddington and am now awaiting my refund&#128516; such a shame the fakes that are being sold on eBay!!! Thanks again for the great post!!!


----------



## Bratty1919

GlitterU2 said:


> Just to advise - if anyone wants to challenge the original seller of this bag. The original listing is item # 230748146268 by Zenziindia. When I contacted this seller to ask for proof to back me up as I purchased the bag from her and the bag was in question on tpf - I received a reply via ebay from shanglu2010 (different seller name) and the original email that I had for paypal payment - when i tried to email this seller - the email came back as invalid. PLEASE if you believe the bag to be fake, i beg of any of you to help me ASK THIS SELLER to PROVE the bag is authentic as it was originally sold. Otherwise I ask all of you to help me on this journey to either prove the bag is authentic or to get this seller to refund my original money and to get this seller taken off of ebay. I feel power in numbers and if this bag is fake and I paid $1790 for it - I will be sick to my stomach. Please help me find the RIGHT ANSWER. Thanks ladies. btw - when I messaged the seller at Zenziindia and got a reply from shanglu2010 this was the reply I got: "Dear glitteru,
> 
> hi, i have received your email about the balenciaga bag 230748146268
> if you still think it is not authentic, why did you not do this before buying?
> this is the 2nd time some buyer is doing this to me and i just will not accept it anymore
> and then again after 5 months?
> please do think rationally, if you were the one selling it, would you accept it?
> please go to ebay or paypal and ask them, they will tell you the same thing
> i will also go to ebay and paypal and ask what to do, as this is a way of working which is not acceptabtle and i will adjust all my auctions, with this mentioning, that if they want to ask TPF, they have to do before and not afterwards receiving the bag
> 
> 
> - shanglu2010"
> 
> My response: "Dear shanglu2010,
> 
> first of all this ebay seller name looks to be different than the one that I purchased the bag from? why is that? Second, this is not about YOU as a person, this is about what is right and a lot of money I paid for a bag I was told was indeed 100% authentic. I did not go to tpf - my buyer did as I was only reselling the bag I bought from YOU. Once tpf came back with NO WAY IS THIS AUTHENTIC - I was mad, wouldn't you be? If you can prove the bag is 100% authentic then I beg of you to also post on the link in tpf as the ORIGINAL SELLER AND OWNER of the bag your proof. If I paid 1790 for a fake bag then the only RIGHT THING for you to do is refund me for the fake item. I too have been in contact with ebay and paypal. I was actually instructed to contact the internet FRAUD PROTECTION which is affiliated with the FBI. I don't want to have to go to that extreme is why I contacted you directly. Please feel free to POST ON TPF as I became a member to post JUST TO COMMENT on this bag i was trying to RESELL that you sold to me. The original sellers name I bought from was Zenziindia - is that you as well? biz vs. personal accounts or something? i'm confused. Thank you for responding. I too would be upset if I were you but this is just a buyer trying to FIX SOMETHING that was NOT RIGHT in the beginning.
> 
> - glitteru"


I'm with you- please keep us updated!


----------



## amykris

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Thank you! I was just able to report an item the seller actually confirmed CL replica through eBay messages!! Was drivin me nuts because some poor buyer bid on replica Louboutin Vicky Suede Boots thanks!!


----------



## Monique777

lvgucciaddict38 said:


> I reported my fake, an LV key ring, tonight, got a quick response about investigating the seller etc; also called Amex who I used via Paypal to file a dispute; they were going to suspend the charge.   What do I do next?  Wait til I see my cc was credited the money, then send it back?  I also contacted the seller with my allegations and he flipped out on me (hey, I'm from NJ and a Sag., we don't mince words) but will refund my money.  He supposedly has had thousands of sales and his feedback is almost 100%.  How can he do this?  Maybe he sells other real stuff, but this key ring, IRL, was a piece of garbage.  The kicker thats gonna screw him is that it was listed as "100% Authentic".  I learned my lesson.  Any thoughts?



I had a guy from Spain send me a fake Speedy BE and when it arrived the zipper was broken. I took it to LV to get it fixed and they called me the next day and said "this is not one of our pieces". When I contacted the seller he flipped out on me and insisted it was real. He was so certain that I began questioning the LV manager's opinion! Carol Diva settled it and it was a fake. It is so crazy making when a seller keeps insisting it's not fake, or the bag was switched and on and on. In the end, after 25 emails with this seller and 10 conversations with Ebay I ended up calling my cc and they cancelled the transaction. This slimy seller actually refunded me in Paypal and when he received the bag back he cancelled the refund! So glad I used my credit card! This man sold about 10 LV items, all with positive feedback. When I checked the items out they were all FAKES! Buyers, PLEASE check out your designer items unless you want to support sellers that sell fake goods.


----------



## Marnie4220

Hi read somewhere that for eBay to cancel/withdraw a listing it has to be reported as a 'trademark infringement'  'fake'  whatever by more than 1 person.  
I'm searching for a Chanel Cambon tote & came across this very very bad example of said bag.  I'm ashamed to say it is an Australian listing & seller.  
Despite eBay's assurance they police the listings it appears another one has slipped the net.   
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Womens-D...ags_Handbags&hash=item416c401e1b#ht_500wt_949

Would appreciate another Chanel lover reporting this 'bag'!  Only has 11 hrs to auction closes.   Thank you......m
Would appreciate


----------



## Sands77

This is great information. Thanks!!!


----------



## amykris

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Hi,
I'm new to TPF I tried reporting a pair of replica Louboutins and eBay has done nothing!! I asked the seller if they were authentic and she replied through eBay msgs no "no but they are an exact replica" they are a Vicky Suede Booty.. That pair sold to someone who obviously had no clue.. Well the seller has listed another pair!!! I will try to report to eBay again but was wondering if you know of any way to warn TPF members? And which thread to do it at? Like I said I'm new to this and don't want to "mess" up. It makes me sick that sellers are still getting away with selling fakes thanks so much!!


----------



## mang0

amykris said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to TPF I tried reporting a pair of replica Louboutins and eBay has done nothing!! I asked the seller if they were authentic and she replied through eBay msgs no "no but they are an exact replica" they are a Vicky Suede Booty.. That pair sold to someone who obviously had no clue.. Well the seller has listed another pair!!! I will try to report to eBay again but was wondering if you know of any way to warn TPF members? And which thread to do it at? Like I said I'm new to this and don't want to "mess" up. It makes me sick that sellers are still getting away with selling fakes thanks so much!!



Generally, you'll need a couple of people reporting for eBay to care.  (at least in my experience)  There should be a forum for Louboutin shoes...

http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-hall-of-shame-post-fakes-here-436589.html

There's the Hall of Shame thread linked for you.


----------



## amykris

amykris said:


> Thank you! I was just able to report an item the seller actually confirmed CL replica through eBay messages!! Was drivin me nuts because some poor buyer bid on replica Louboutin Vicky Suede Boots thanks!!


It must be the same boots!! Hopefully eBay acts in the report.. On her last pair they did not as far as I know.


----------



## amykris

mang0 said:


> Generally, you'll need a couple of people reporting for eBay to care.  (at least in my experience)  There should be a forum for Louboutin shoes...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louboutin-shopping/cl-hall-of-shame-post-fakes-here-436589.html
> 
> There's the Hall of Shame thread linked for you.


Thank you!! I think someone else reported them also


----------



## LadyCupid

Ebay username: phil195129
newly opened Ebay username: luxury_merchandiser
Seller location: Las Vegas

THis is a wicked seller. On original listing posted wanting to sell but  can only accept $1000 paypal payment and the rest via wire transfer.  What I cannot believe is this seller has over 400 plus positive feedback  but no Hermes sales before. Do NOT buy from this seller!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES-...p2047675.l2557

And then reopen a new account and posted another same bag asking for $9500. The bag is OBVIOUSLY fake. Receipt is FAKE!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Hermes-...item2a256b2461


----------



## Ultimateshopper

You are def right on those receipts!!!  Both for the same time and same date.  HMMMM???  The one with 400+ feedback is gone.  I'm going to do some checking.




yodaling1 said:


> Ebay username: phil195129
> newly opened Ebay username: luxury_merchandiser
> Seller location: Las Vegas
> 
> THis is a wicked seller. On original listing posted wanting to sell but can only accept $1000 paypal payment and the rest via wire transfer. What I cannot believe is this seller has over 400 plus positive feedback but no Hermes sales before. Do NOT buy from this seller!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES-...p2047675.l2557
> 
> And then reopen a new account and posted another same bag asking for $9500. The bag is OBVIOUSLY fake. Receipt is FAKE!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Hermes-...item2a256b2461


----------



## LadyCupid

Ultimateshopper said:


> You are def right on those receipts!!!  Both for the same time and same date.  HMMMM???  The one with 400+ feedback is gone.  I'm going to do some checking.



The seller basically reprint the receipts and wipe out different area. But there is no way the receipt is correct and written in English for  German receipt. Also the price is in $ sign so I don't know how correct that is. The 400 plus feedback is gone because she cancelled the listing and relisted in new account.My friend actually got scammed by the seller because of the first listing and the seller still has $10k of her money that she paid by cash and will not refund her. She flew all the way to Vegas to meet the seller and recorded her video conversation as proof this Phillipino lady has no shame.

My friend still has the fake bag with her so I am not sure how they seller can relist for $9500 unless she has many more of this fake bag for sale.


----------



## Kri

Is it possible to report fakes on the eBay iPhone app? I rarely use a desktop PC to browse eBay these days and fakes drive me crazzzzzy.


----------



## skos

Hi All 

I'm hoping it's appropriate to post about jewellery here as well. 

I bought a fake Hermes H bracelet and have already received it ( the ad is down now). .Not only is it fake but plastic broke off of it and the seller wont return my messages through ebay. It seems like senerios 1 and 2 would be appropriate for reporting this item even if the listing is no longer up; however Im not sure how well that will work out in me getting my money back. Is there another more effective thing I should do? (IE go straight to paypal or Visa)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ultimateshopper

skos said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm hoping it's appropriate to post about jewellery here as well.
> 
> I bought a fake Hermes H bracelet and have already received it ( the ad is down now). .Not only is it fake but plastic broke off of it and the seller wont return my messages through ebay. It seems like senerios 1 and 2 would be appropriate for reporting this item even if the listing is no longer up; however Im not sure how well that will work out in me getting my money back. Is there another more effective thing I should do? (IE go straight to paypal or Visa)
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
I guess I would start with paypal.


----------



## Ultimateshopper

yodaling1 said:


> Ebay username: phil195129
> newly opened Ebay username: luxury_merchandiser
> Seller location: Las Vegas
> 
> THis is a wicked seller. On original listing posted wanting to sell but can only accept $1000 paypal payment and the rest via wire transfer. What I cannot believe is this seller has over 400 plus positive feedback but no Hermes sales before. Do NOT buy from this seller!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-HERMES-...p2047675.l2557
> 
> And then reopen a new account and posted another same bag asking for $9500. The bag is OBVIOUSLY fake. Receipt is FAKE!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-Hermes-...item2a256b2461


 
I reported both of these bags because of the questionable receipts.  The auction number of the one that was newly posted is  not to be found so maybe they took them down.


----------



## LadyCupid

Ultimateshopper said:


> I reported both of these bags because of the questionable receipts.  The auction number of the one that was newly posted is  not to be found so maybe they took them down.



Thank you for reporting. I hope Ebay took it down because someone was bidding on it already.


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

Chanel pink small magnetic closure shoulder bag 
Ebay username: consignmentsailor
Seller location: Affton, Missori
Item: 140873254513
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/140873254513?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

BUT WHAT I ACTUALLY RECEIVED IS THIS:


































To my shock the seller expalined it as simple mistake, and offered to send another bag. But how can you send fake???


----------



## VegasBev

Great info here, thanks all.


----------



## Mary Sue

Great article!


----------



## Mary Sue

I just reported two of them. Thanks so much.


----------



## Krissi96

can fakes be refunded once bought on ebay ??


----------



## NANI1972

Krissi96 said:


> can fakes be refunded once bought on ebay ??



DO you mean can you get your money back if an item is fake?


----------



## CAGirlInDC

I am officially posting a buyers be warned here...this Chanel purse is real but the condition is terrible! I wanted to do this since I coincidentally saw another poor tPF-er trying to authenticate it in the Chanel forum this morning. I just sent the purse back for a refund yesterday, and the poor paint job is detailed here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/need-expert-opinions-signs-of-bad-paint-job-792041.html

Listing: White Chanel Handbag with SIlver Chain
Seller: seo082479 
Original posting: http://www.ebay.com/itm/White-Chane...V+B5DHtP0Hq8xySlWGV8SvY=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Be careful ladies! If someone is trying to authenticate this purse here then the seller is already trying to resell it...


----------



## Marnie4220

I've asked TPFers on the Prade, Chanel & Burberry to follow up these FAKES with eBay in the hope of getting eBay to remove them.  Any help from Tpfers here would also help, thks......m 
1.   http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12104056...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949
2.   http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12104057...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949
3    http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/12104057...WAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_949


----------



## chanelloverfore

This ebay seller: 	j_liggins 

seems to sell several of Chanel and Viktor & Rolf perfume that seems fake.
She has positives feedbacks with people saying they are fake but got refunded. She says the emblem of perfume is off and no box which seems weird. What do you think?

How can we tell authenticity or report the seller?


----------



## thezze

hi guys can you please help me with this website.... www.louisvuittonhandbags1.com   is this authentic?  when i spoke to the online help she said they sell authentic bags


----------



## tutushopper

thezze said:


> hi guys can you please help me with this website.... www.louisvuittonhandbags1.com   is this authentic?  when i spoke to the online help she said they sell authentic bags



Any web site that has the name of the brand in the name with other words or numbers (like yours "1") is fake.  Real brands have the domain (such as www.chanel.com or www.louisvuitton.com or www.jimmychoo.com etc.) without any other words or numbers.  I'm sure the chat person reassured you it was "authentic" as what would she say..."yes, we are really a fake seller."  You can rest assured that website is 100% guaranteed fake.


----------



## tickedoffchick

chanelloverfore said:


> This ebay seller: 	j_liggins
> 
> seems to sell several of Chanel and Viktor & Rolf perfume that seems fake.
> She has positives feedbacks with people saying they are fake but got refunded. She says the emblem of perfume is off and no box which seems weird. What do you think?
> 
> How can we tell authenticity or report the seller?



I've seen this too but honestly, I don't think there's much anyone can do about it. Caveat emptor! People who read the feedback or notice that the seller has a whole bunch of the same things listed over and over and buy anyway probably need to learn the hard way. Unless the manufacturer gets involved, eBay won't do much; bad sellers just open another account when caught. So annoying.


----------



## Yeye

This will help.. Thanks for this info...


----------



## loverbalenciaga

dear members i need help. another member of this forum had directed me here as i have a problem with a seller.


link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-B...vip=true&rt=nc

ebay member: rudyr76 (0) 
title: Stunning Black High Heels Studded Shoes


i have won christian louboutin studded pigalle from this member, the title does not state that they are louboutin but in the description and brand it is stated clearly that she is selling christian louboutin shoes.
she has send it to me and i believe they are fake, i have posted pics of the shoes that i have received in the christian louboutin authenticate forum ( i can show u my post if someone explain to me how - sorry 'm a newbie here ) and as i suspected the shoes that the seller send me are completely fake. the seller has 0 feedback - what a shock.

i have open a case, and the seller says that they send me real ones, but i can see that the pic the seller has on the listing (which is one and only) are different that the ones she send me.

i have told her that i have authenticate them in purse forum and that the members told me they are fake. now she says to me that purse forum is not eligible for authentication and that she can send original papers from a christian louboutin manager stating that the shoes she send me are real. its a scam, i dont know where she found papers, or if she has the real ones home and she send me fakes. i need help on how to proceed. pls pls help me. pls

i need to point out that i have open a case on ebay, is it better on paypal???


----------



## tutushopper

loverbalenciaga said:


> dear members i need help. another member of this forum had directed me here as i have a problem with a seller.
> link: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stunning-B...vip=true&rt=nc
> 
> ebay member: rudyr76 (0)
> title: Stunning Black High Heels Studded Shoes
> 
> i have won christian louboutin studded pigalle from this member, the title does not state that they are louboutin but in the description and brand it is stated clearly that she is selling christian louboutin shoes.
> she has send it to me and i believe they are fake, i have posted pics of the shoes that i have received in the christian louboutin authenticate forum ( i can show u my post if someone explain to me how - sorry 'm a newbie here ) and as i suspected the shoes that the seller send me are completely fake. the seller has 0 feedback - what a shock.
> 
> i have open a case, and the seller says that they send me real ones, but i can see that the pic the seller has on the listing (which is one and only) are different that the ones she send me.
> 
> i have told her that i have authenticate them in purse forum and that the members told me they are fake. now she says to me that purse forum is not eligible for authentication and that she can send original papers from a christian louboutin manager stating that the shoes she send me are real. its a scam, i dont know where she found papers, or if she has the real ones home and she send me fakes. i need help on how to proceed. pls pls help me. pls
> 
> i need to point out that i have open a case on ebay, is it better on paypal???



Hi,
The link doesn't work; it says the item has been removed (when was your transaction?).  As to ebay versus paypal, since they are SNAD then ebay is best, but I'm not sure if that's the way to report counterfeit...hopefully the ebay experienced can correct me on this if I'm wrong.  

Since she has opened a case, and you know they are fake, you need to have a 3rd party authentication (you will have to pay for this) to prove they are fake.  I hope you saved her auction photos (were those the ones you posted in the CL authenticate this forum or were they your own photos of the shoes?), so you can do comparison photos of the ones on the auction and the ones that you received--take your photos from the same angles as hers, so the difference is clear.  But if you have 3rd party authentication done, the letter from them stating they are fake should usually suffice.  Ebay/paypal will not accept the purse forum authentication as proof.  I don't know who is best for CL shoes; perhaps ask on the CL forum or see if there is a sticky on this in the CL library.  

This is just from my known info, but I'm not an expert.  There are ladies here who are much more familiar with the procedures and will be able to help you more.  While waiting for them, I'd search the CL threads and see if you can determine who is an accepted by ebay/paypal 3rd party authentication person and contact them (you do have to pay for this).


----------



## dreamhouse

Learn a lot, I sometimes shop on ebay, they may helpful for me.


----------



## dreamhouse

Learn a lot, I sometimes shop on ebay, they can be helpful for me.


----------



## Goldfish1018

Recently I have been irritated more and more by eBay listings saying Louis Vuitton Bag or similar but then in the description saying I don't know if it's real or not. Of course they know and it's not real. I think people often don't read a full listing and buyers rely on this. One such listing then said only bag is like new but in the details section under brand had written unbranded. 
I don't suppose eBay can do snything about these but they are clearly dishonest and want people to think they are bidding on the real deal x


----------



## Goldfish1018

I also wondered what experiences people have had with Etsy. I purchased two Hermes scarves. When they finally arrived they were fakes. Etsy just said to take up with the seller. It was difficult even to see how to contact Etsy and yhey had no interest in the fact fakes were being sold as real. Happily the buyer refunded me everything including all onstage and import duty as she was in Canada and I am in the UK. But this was only after I found out you can issue a claim in her home court online and told her I would do that!!
I like vintage and find nice things on Etsy but I only buy from UK sellers now and wondered if any members knew more about Etsy?? Thanks x


----------



## tutushopper

Goldfish1018 said:


> Recently I have been irritated more and more by eBay listings saying Louis Vuitton Bag or similar but then in the description saying I don't know if it's real or not. Of course they know and it's not real. I think people often don't read a full listing and buyers rely on this. One such listing then said only bag is like new but in the details section under brand had written unbranded.
> I don't suppose eBay can do snything about these but they are clearly dishonest and want people to think they are bidding on the real deal x



You can report it, but don't know how many people it takes to report something before ebay takes it down.


----------



## tutushopper

Goldfish1018 said:


> I also wondered what experiences people have had with Etsy. I purchased two Hermes scarves. When they finally arrived they were fakes. Etsy just said to take up with the seller. It was difficult even to see how to contact Etsy and yhey had no interest in the fact fakes were being sold as real. Happily the buyer refunded me everything including all onstage and import duty as she was in Canada and I am in the UK. But this was only after I found out you can issue a claim in her home court online and told her I would do that!!
> I like vintage and find nice things on Etsy but I only buy from UK sellers now and wondered if any members knew more about Etsy?? Thanks x



Etsy is good for homemade items as well as vintage.  I wouldn't buy anything like an expensive bag on there unless I paid via credit card for protection.  I have bought some great unique handmade items, though.


----------



## Goldfish1018

tutushopper said:


> Etsy is good for homemade items as well as vintage.  I wouldn't buy anything like an expensive bag on there unless I paid via credit card for protection.  I have bought some great unique handmade items, though.


Oh yeah absolutely. It's also great for vintage and there are some sellers with large collections of genuine vintage bags and scarves. however it is easy to open a store and so unscrupulous people do. I just looked a vjones shop. Have favourites a mink stole, Hermes scarf and Christian Dior blazer. Before buying I checked the feedback.69 negative and neutral. Many said fakes sold (LV and Gucci), others said poor condition including a fox fur with the arm off and the rest were complaint of poor workmanship and misdescription for the sellers own handmade and reconstructed items. 
And those making items can get it wrong or be dishonest. People hand over large amounts of money on Etsy for custom made gold, silver and wedding items. Imagine if someone's wedding invites didn't arrive or the veil was far from as described.
I am sure that the majority of sellers and makers are trustworthy, but it's not just me who has had bad experiences. If Etsy had its own resolution service and was prepared to police then I would be happier. But I still love looking


----------



## Mary Sue

Thank you. Great information


----------



## Got2bauthentic

Very helpful thread, thanks!!!


----------



## Buttlerfly

Thanks for this value information!!! Kudos!!!!


----------



## bellsbells

Very helpful!
I have a question: if the auction doesn't mention the word "authentic" but describes the item by the brand name and turns out to be a fake, can you still report as counterfeit and use eBay buyer protection? Or does the seller have to mention "authentic" to be considered in violation?


----------



## tickedoffchick

bellsbells said:


> Very helpful!
> I have a question: if the auction doesn't mention the word "authentic" but describes the item by the brand name and turns out to be a fake, can you still report as counterfeit and use eBay buyer protection? Or does the seller have to mention "authentic" to be considered in violation?


A fake is a fake. Doesn't matter if they didn't say "authentic" in the auction listing. If it's fake, then you have a claim. If a seller tries to weasel out of it by saying "well I didn't say it was authentic," that's not going to wash with eBay, it's still a violation.


----------



## snikle72

Very useful, thank you.


----------



## MistyLily

I am not certain if this is right forum but I think this is a fake coach 13757
Name: COACH Legacy Tobacco Brown Burnished Leather Medium Tote Bag E0971 - 13757
Seller: eaze_e_860 
Item: 221191993718
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/COACH-Legac...718?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item338011f976


----------



## Will2004

Very good information to know, thank you.


----------



## littlewonders

tutushopper said:


> You can report it, but don't know how many people it takes to report something before ebay takes it down.


I have found that if you report these items under "disclaimer about authenticity of item", here in Australia they are removed within the hour.


----------



## BloomingLillies

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Thank you for posting this, great info!


----------



## Divanation

tickedoffchick said:


> A fake is a fake. Doesn't matter if they didn't say "authentic" in the auction listing. If it's fake, then you have a claim. If a seller tries to weasel out of it by saying "well I didn't say it was authentic," that's not going to wash with eBay, it's still a violation.


I was wondering the same thing! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Ultimateshopper

Divanation said:


> I was wondering the same thing! Thanks for the info!


yes that is correct.  you are not allowed to sell fakes on Ebay *unless it just looks like a brand name but doesn't have the brand name on it.*  In other words if is says Jimmy Choo on it but it is not real and they don't say authentic or even if they do say authentic - if it isn't real there you go - no matter it is still illegal.


----------



## gingerwong

OMG, there are so many to report.  How serious does ebay take this? reporting as I reported a fake item I purchased, had it authenticated here at a consignment shop in Toronto, on TPF and compared to my original store bought and it was deemed a FAKE.  I returned the item and received my $ back, the seller had a 14 day return policy, but I log onto ebay and see that they are selling the same item (same pics) and still advertising authentic!!! not only that but they increased the selling price too!  I can't believe that, I reported to ebay and paypal already when i filed a paypal claim to get my money back and again when I called them but it seems like it is still listing as authentic for someone else to be scamed!! Any suggestions?


----------



## Ultimateshopper

report it in the right forum.


----------



## Baily Kim

Thank you for your information.


----------



## Fashionis

great post


----------



## BluSky25

New here, lots of great info to soak in


----------



## aliceparker

Help me!!! I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm new to buying designer items on eBay. My first purchase was a pair of Chanel espadrilles. The seller guaranteed them authentic etc. and there is no Chanel store anywhere near where I live so I took her word for it and was none the wiser when I received them. They ended up being too small for me though so I simply re-sold them on eBay. The person who bought them off me has now contacted me and told me she took them to her local Chanel store and that they are fake!!! I am really embarrassed that I sold fake shoes. I have given her a partial refund though as she still wanted to keep the shoes. I am already out of pocket though because I sold the shoes for less than I originally bought them for. So I have started a PayPal dispute with the person who originially sold them to me, but I am still scared I won't get my money back... How do I ensure that I do?! Help D:


----------



## Tarhls

Firstly I would post the listing in the ATC (authenticate this chanel) thread http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-s...rules-use-format-outlined-1st-798249-372.html to see if they can confirm authenticity.  

Your buyer may well be incorrect as I believe Chanel do not authenticate in store.  Possibly she was just looking to get a partial and keep the shoes.

Personally I would not have given a partial refund however that has been done now (I do not see why a person would want to keep apparent fakes), which  leads to the next problem, you cannot really file a dispute with the original seller of the shoes if you do not have them on hand (eg if she agrees to return for refund) as your buyer is keeping them.

Hope this information helps & I am sure others will be along shortly to help.


----------



## aliceparker

The reasons for them being fake though seem viable though. The insole was not leather & the rubber on the soles was transparent on the edges + weird boxing. All of this I over looked because I had never seen the espadrilles in real life before. I really hope I can get my money back. Should I cancel the refund to my buyer before it goes through (because it's still pending) to save myself and take a different approach to it?


----------



## Tarhls

aliceparker said:


> The reasons for them being fake though seem viable though. The insole was not leather & the rubber on the soles was transparent on the edges + weird boxing. All of this I over looked because I had never seen the espadrilles in real life before. I really hope I can get my money back. Should I cancel the refund to my buyer before it goes through (because it's still pending) to save myself and take a different approach to it?


Yes I would cancel the partial refund and email your buyer advising that you've done so, then advise that you will happily issue her with a full refund upon return of the shoes as the original seller, who you have lodged the dispute with, may request their return also.


----------



## Monique777

Hi,
As a seller, it's really important to get items authenticated either by TPF or Carol Ives before listing them. If I were in your shoes (no pun intended) I would:
1. Cancel the partial refund and have her return the shoes
2. Issue a full refund once you receive the shoes back
3. Get the shoes authenticated on TPF or by Carol
4.a) If they are authentic, cancel your Paypal dispute and you can re-list on Ebay and recap your money
4b) If they are not authentic, continue with your Paypal dispute and get your money back in full from the original seller

I find it odd this buyer wants to keep fake Chanel shoes so I'm suspecting she is not sure herself if they're authentic or not. It might turn out to be very simple when you tell her to return them for a full refund she may opt to keep them and this will save you from the steps listed above.

Hope this helps!


----------



## iwasborn2shop

if i have time, i would report thousands of sellers who sell fake burberry and coach bags in ebay.ph.. good thing i found tpf before i started collecting bags..


----------



## Gingerone

This thread is brilliant, many thanks!


----------



## NurseEliFlorida

Great info!


----------



## baglover30

Kelly_Birkin said:


> CobaltBlu--Thank you for the information!! It's very helpful.


 

thanks alot for the report information. It's help!


----------



## baglover30

Kelly_Birkin said:


> CobaltBlu--Thank you for the information!! It's very helpful.


 


aliceparker said:


> Help me!!! I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm new to buying designer items on eBay. My first purchase was a pair of Chanel espadrilles. The seller guaranteed them authentic etc. and there is no Chanel store anywhere near where I live so I took her word for it and was none the wiser when I received them. They ended up being too small for me though so I simply re-sold them on eBay. The person who bought them off me has now contacted me and told me she took them to her local Chanel store and that they are fake!!! I am really embarrassed that I sold fake shoes. I have given her a partial refund though as she still wanted to keep the shoes. I am already out of pocket though because I sold the shoes for less than I originally bought them for. So I have started a PayPal dispute with the person who originially sold them to me, but I am still scared I won't get my money back... How do I ensure that I do?! Help D:


 
In order to claim your money back with the originally seller, PayPal will ask you to provide the 3rd party opinion to confirm it is FAKE and it's NOT from CHANEL. then PayPal will investigate your case, if you win your case, you will for sure to have your money back. Personally, I am highly recommend Etinceler Authentications, they are good to authentic CHANEL, very professional and super fast, and the price is reasonable. 

If I were you, I will apology to the buyer and give a full refund, and then ask the buyer to ship you back the item for the dispute case. 

Personally, I hate eBay allow seller to sell FAKE, conterfeit items, but I understand you are not intentionally to do so. good luck on your case, hope you can have your money back


----------



## baglover30

iwasborn2shop said:


> if i have time, i would report thousands of sellers who sell fake burberry and coach bags in ebay.ph.. good thing i found tpf before i started collecting bags..


 

Yes, support you, hate sellers who sell fake items!


----------



## jasminh

Great information. I started reporting fakes a couple of weeks ago... after being ripped off by  seller on Ebay. 

Thanks!!


----------



## rockstarmish

I just opened my account here and I'm having this confusion with a coach bag that I want... Thing is, I question it's authenticity. I tried to post a thread but the site is prohibiting me to do so.. I've bought from this seller before and the bag was authentic but when I look at the pics of this current one, and the price not to mention.. it seems too good to be true. How could I be sure it's a fake or real?


----------



## Chanel Maserati

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Thank you so much for this!!!!!


----------



## toryburchlove

This guy sell such obviously fake  toryburch handbag, I have report it to eBay two week ago. but eBay doesn't do anything, this guy threat me after I report they sell fake, it is more upsetting in title said" 100% authentic"  and eBay still allow they re-list. those tory burch handbag, you can tell right away from those picture . cannot believe it still on, i believe most of people can tell it is fake, this is why bid so low. if you go to check the list, be aware and go to report it. those bag just disgusting me 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af2552bfd

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af2552c66

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2641123f


----------



## twin-fun

toryburchlove said:


> This guy sell such obviously fake  toryburch handbag, I have report it to eBay two week ago. but eBay doesn't do anything, this guy threat me after I report they sell fake, it is more upsetting in title said" 100% authentic"  and eBay still allow they re-list. those tory burch handbag, you can tell right away from those picture . cannot believe it still on, i believe most of people can tell it is fake, this is why bid so low. if you go to check the list, be aware and go to report it. those bag just disgusting me
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...733?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af2552bfd
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...838?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item5af2552c66
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TORY-BURCH-...367?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f2641123f



Have you posted these in the Tory Burch forum? Maybe if more members report him the listing will get pulled. I am not familiar with spotting a fake Tory Burch so I don't know how to tell but members who are fans may report the listing. You can find the Tory Burch sub forum here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/tory-burch/


----------



## Leigh72

Great information to have.




CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


----------



## Julia865

thanks great info!!!


----------



## fashionistalisa

Is Look At That Bag a legitimate seller on ebay , are the bags authentic?


----------



## Christine2013

Not sure what to do and whether to report this item http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Store-re...433406?pt=AU_Beads&hash=item232cdb6dfe&_uhb=1 which has been relisted, after I found it to be fake and returned it to the seller.

When I received the bag, I noticed the plastic smell, uneven bag structure and poor LV stamping on the leather, when compared to my own authentic LV bag in the same print. I contacted the seller and opened a case on paypal. Luckily, the seller was responsive, cooperative and refunded my money within a few days. However, I noticed the seller has relisted the item straight away.


----------



## nell_usa

I always report the fraudulent listings esp. counterfiets but it seems like the listing is still on going, ended like no one reported it but it is obviously fake.


----------



## californiaQueen

Thank you for this!!! I just had my first ebay mishap with a fake


----------



## dmand2

Leigh72 said:


> Great information to have.


Totally agree. This is an amazing forum.


----------



## Fleurielle

I have reported two fake items (listed by the same seller) to e.bay five days ago, the seller has sent me an e.mail admitting the items are not what they are listed as, and yet, both those items are still listed for sale on e.bay, no action to remove them has been taken.


----------



## Louise26

Is there a way to report from your mobile app?


----------



## Louise1303

This is great I have just bought one on eBay and hope that it is the real thing :0/ so it's good to know I have a fallback


----------



## shopaholic25

Hi everyone!

Sorry I think this post might be in the wrong thread but since I am new to Purse Forum I cannot post this post the eBay Fakes thread as it is closed. I really hope someone can give me some advice here.
I recently bought a Mulberry Bayswater bag from eBay which has since been confirmed as a fake on the PurseForum. I have opened a case on PayPal regarding the fake bag and have contacted the seller on her mobile phone number and on eBay but she is not replying (I picked up the bag from her house). Should I escalate the case to a claim on PayPal?? Or should I wait for a few more days. I am really worried I will not be able to get my money back. The auction was http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItemVersion&item=151080269754&view=all&tid=0
All thoughts and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marnie4220

Am probably in incorrect space - spent 40min. + trying to find 'Report LV fakes here' can't find it! Simply request other TPFers  report this FAKE to ebay - 
I have & the more people who do the more likely it is ebay will remove the listing.  thank you .... m

Proof:    Check Post to-day 2.21am Post No 6261 Page 418 in 'Authenticate this LV'
Link       http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231032158601?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Many thanks .... Marnie4220


----------



## jjoanherron

I was wondering about LV bags on ebay, if they are real. Anyone can verify?


----------



## jjoanherron

Where can I get second hand LV's that are real at good price,whatever that is?


----------



## rickyrouxy

This ebay seller has his store full of replicas, I reported each item, please help me report this seller 
seller:weldonsteele

Report replicas on ebay here http://contact.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAP...hip & account > Rules & policies > Replica, c


----------



## Goldfish1018

I bought a vintage monogram Alma on eBay which was a fake. The buyer accepted a return no problem saying it had been a gift and they just assumed it was real. Should I report to eBay so they can keep an eye and ensure its not resold?
I also wonder whether eBay minds when people list and say "not sure if it's real or not"!
Thanks
P.s. I spend hours reading these threads. Does that make me sad?


----------



## Lilo36

I was happy to read the posts on the various threads on this site without being a member.  But now I joined so that I can help report trade mark and copyright fraud.  I might never be able to own any handbag of the brands in this forum, but I can sure help hold the value of the real items.


----------



## Oleic

just curious, is this a legit MK Store? pls help, thanks  http://www.mk2013new.com/index.php


----------



## twin-fun

Oleic said:


> just curious, is this a legit MK Store? pls help, thanks  http://www.mk2013new.com/index.php



No, it is not.


----------



## Bratty1919

So...another reason not to message seller of fakes! Yay! As many of you know, you can be reported 

to eBay for messaging someone if you have no intention of buying/bidding on their item(s). 

I do so anyway, but of course, not under the eBay account the I sell from (for obvious reasons). I get 

a lot of smart-aleck answers, a fair share of f*** you, up your ***, etc, etc, and the occasional person 

who might genuinely not know that their item is a knock-off. 

I'm probably the last one to realize this, but if you don't sell on an account you can't block 

someone from messaging you  One particular seller has three accounts,   and keeps sending me increasingly INSANE messages. Nothing I can do but   report. It hasn't stopped him yet :rain:Seriously, the guy should not be loose in public and eBay doesn't seem to care-ugh! 

Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## tickledpink2012

eBay really needs a report listing button on the mobile site!!


----------



## Texaspurselove

This seller posts & *sells* fakes every week and is making me ill 
This French Co. speedy has a fake tag and a clearly counterfeit zip pull / zipper. Also verified in the "authenticate LV section" by Addy. Fake. Needs to be reported *please*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-VTG-LO...964?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c363dd42c


----------



## lovinglife45

This is great information, especially when shopping on websites. Thank you so much! I purchase a lot on ebay so appreciate it.


----------



## lovinglife45

jjoanherron said:


> I was wondering about LV bags on ebay, if they are real. Anyone can verify?


 
I have purchased 3 so far and I take lots of pictures, I study all available videos online, I look at the stamp codes to make sure they are on the list, compare the pictures you take to pictures on LV website, and other pictures on you tube side-by-side. Check sellers history, if there isn't any be warned! 

 Check EVERYTHING! It has helped me and so far I have purchased the real deal!


----------



## lovinglife45

Hummingbird said:


> KUDOS! CobaltBlu.  This is invaluable info. IMO it belongs not only in the general ebay section - where I would never have seen it - but in each specific handbag subsection reference area.  Not buried, but its own stand alone reference guide.


 
could not agree more!


----------



## 888barbie

i will give #3 a try


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Avoid flash sellers like the plague. There are a lot of fakes on eBay, but scout out a good seller and you will be in luck.


----------



## luigurl

I done that before from a seller who sold me a fake Gucci bag and advertised as authentic with receipt.  I left negative feedback because I don't want her to fool any other buyer.  But eBay removed my negative feedback due to the payment has been refunded.  My point is, it's a fake one!

Seller advertised it again as authentic.  I reported the item as counterfeit, but eBay didn't do any action.  I feel sorry for the next buyer if she doesn't know how to spot fake and real Gucci bag.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Great tips. thanks!


----------



## mcmc_820

great


----------



## Lavandah

Im a newbie so can post pics.
But this ebay listing is so confusing as the serial number on the bag does
not match the authenticity card.
Alarm bells are ringing 281198045102


----------



## sacha1009

Pls help me how to authenticate my artsy..Already purchased and authenticated by Carolidiva..Want to authenticate from the member of this forum..Pls help..I am new here..Thanks in advance..


----------



## Mimijoy

Hi, Just wondering if the Fendi I just purchased is authentic. The seller hasn't sent it yet. Thanks for any help you can offer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221309004338?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## Jules1966

luigurl said:


> I done that before from a seller who sold me a fake Gucci bag and advertised as authentic with receipt.  I left negative feedback because I don't want her to fool any other buyer.  But eBay removed my negative feedback due to the payment has been refunded.  My point is, it's a fake one!
> 
> Seller advertised it again as authentic.  I reported the item as counterfeit, but eBay didn't do any action.  I feel sorry for the next buyer if she doesn't know how to spot fake and real Gucci bag.


Very frustrating, have had similar problem myself. X


----------



## Jules1966

jjoanherron said:


> I was wondering about LV bags on ebay, if they are real. Anyone can verify?


Can you post a link so we can see which one(s)?


----------



## Islandgal

Judge Judy 58 said:


> Number 3 doesn't always work. It depends on who's manning the reports. I've gotten emails back from the fraud unit that says they don't deal with any reports that already have reporting links, like the counterfeits, and that they have no way to forward the reports to the correct department. I have to give them credit, though, I've reported 3 big counterfeit sellers to fraud this week and they have been pulled.


I need some help! I recently bought a Jimmy Choo clutch on ebay. It said it was authentic and it looked real according to all the pictures. When I received it my friend said it was fake. I did a lot of research on the internet on how to spot a fake Jimmy Choo. According to the research I found everything seems to check out except the fact that the engraved Jimmy Choo on the gold plate is slightly crooked. As such I'm not 100% sure it's a knock off. What's the first step here? Should I post pictures of the clutch and get your opinion? If it is in fact a fake I most certainly want my money back. I have tried to reach out to the seller but I have not heard back. I'd appreciate any advice you can give me. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Islandgal said:


> I need some help! I recently bought a Jimmy Choo clutch on ebay. It said it was authentic and it looked real according to all the pictures. When I received it my friend said it was fake. I did a lot of research on the internet on how to spot a fake Jimmy Choo. According to the research I found everything seems to check out except the fact that the engraved Jimmy Choo on the gold plate is slightly crooked. As such I'm not 100% sure it's a knock off. What's the first step here? Should I post pictures of the clutch and get your opinion? If it is in fact a fake I most certainly want my money back. I have tried to reach out to the seller but I have not heard back. I'd appreciate any advice you can give me. Thanks!


 

You can try posting on this forum...or you can contact a third party
authenticating service & for a small fee they will confirm or deny your
suspicions..


----------



## Islandgal

hotshot said:


> You can try posting on this forum...or you can contact a third party
> authenticating service & for a small fee they will confirm or deny your
> suspicions..


Thanks so much! Do you know of a trusted third party authenticating service that wouldn't charge too much? I'm new to this forum.


----------



## jackdanielsbtch

luigurl said:


> I done that before from a seller who sold me a fake Gucci bag and advertised as authentic with receipt.  I left negative feedback because I don't want her to fool any other buyer.  But eBay removed my negative feedback due to the payment has been refunded.  My point is, it's a fake one!
> 
> Seller advertised it again as authentic.  I reported the item as counterfeit, but eBay didn't do any action.  I feel sorry for the next buyer if she doesn't know how to spot fake and real Gucci bag.




even if seller refunds payment, you can leave negative


----------



## jackdanielsbtch

Bratty1919 said:


> So...another reason not to message seller of fakes! Yay! As many of you know, you can be reported
> 
> to eBay for messaging someone if you have no intention of buying/bidding on their item(s).
> 
> I do so anyway, but of course, not under the eBay account the I sell from (for obvious reasons). I get
> 
> a lot of smart-aleck answers, a fair share of f*** you, up your ***, etc, etc, and the occasional person
> 
> who might genuinely not know that their item is a knock-off.
> 
> I'm probably the last one to realize this, but if you don't sell on an account you can't block
> 
> someone from messaging you  One particular seller has three accounts,   and keeps sending me increasingly INSANE messages. Nothing I can do but   report. It hasn't stopped him yet :rain:Seriously, the guy should not be loose in public and eBay doesn't seem to care-ugh!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!





they link accounts.  unless you don't share same name, address, ip address, etc.  so even thought you are using a different user name, ebay has them linked


----------



## jackdanielsbtch

Fleurielle said:


> I have reported two fake items (listed by the same seller) to e.bay five days ago, the seller has sent me an e.mail admitting the items are not what they are listed as, and yet, both those items are still listed for sale on e.bay, no action to remove them has been taken.




i don't think ebay removes listing for fake reports.  it's more of a he says/she says thing.  but if a seller has negative for selling fakes PLUS a lot of fake reports (than reports help).

you have to tell ebay the seller admitted it was fake in a ebay message.   ebay doesn't dig through messages.  they only look for reference if someone mentions it


----------



## jackdanielsbtch

aliceparker said:


> Help me!!! I'm in a bit of a pickle. I'm new to buying designer items on eBay. My first purchase was a pair of Chanel espadrilles. The seller guaranteed them authentic etc. and there is no Chanel store anywhere near where I live so I took her word for it and was none the wiser when I received them. They ended up being too small for me though so I simply re-sold them on eBay. The person who bought them off me has now contacted me and told me she took them to her local Chanel store and that they are fake!!! I am really embarrassed that I sold fake shoes. I have given her a partial refund though as she still wanted to keep the shoes. I am already out of pocket though because I sold the shoes for less than I originally bought them for. So I have started a PayPal dispute with the person who originially sold them to me, but I am still scared I won't get my money back... How do I ensure that I do?! Help D:




if it's between two countries, than they usually require proof documents i.e. take the item to store or get a note from the company (but you don't have the shoes).  they would ask you to destroy the item after proven fake.

if it's inside the usa and you are inside the usa, they some times let you get by my mailing it back.  

i'd first try to get proof from some online website that ebay/paypal accepts.
than try getting your shoes back.


----------



## jeankats

I'd love some advice here (or just to vent) I bought these Valentino Rockstud shoes from a seller claiming in her listing that she had purchased them from Net-A-Porter - she only posted 1 pic. When I received the shoes, it was clear to me they were fakes - I have multiple Valentinos, the brand on the sole was painted on, the soles were rubber, and the studs had this weird backing. Also they were significantly smaller than my other Valentinos in the same size.

I messaged her and she admitted she had received them as a gift from her husband and assumed they were purchased at Net-A-Porter, and assured me she would get the paperwork from him to prove it. It never came, so I filed a Ebay case after I took the shoes to an SA at Valentino to confirm they were knockoffs. Despite not sending me the paperwork she still held to the claim they were purchased at Net-A-Porter and would be contacting them (curious she didn't have the dust bags or box?), but agreed to issue a refund if I returned the shoes.  After she received the shoes back she waited over a week until the very edge of the Ebay complaint window to issue the refund, and the payment is currently still pending for another 7 days. I just saw that she has relisted the shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...80657?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417a3cd291

She makes no claims of authenticity in this listing, so should I report it? Will Ebay even do anything? She posted pictures this time which give away they are fake to an expert (soles, stud backing).  I'm also concerned about getting my money back since the Paypal refund payment is still pending ($400) but I would hate for someone else to believe they were authentic though she lowered the price significantly. I don't believe I can leave negative feedback because she has technically refunded my payment. I HATE fakes!


----------



## Love Of My Life

jeankats said:


> I'd love some advice here (or just to vent) I bought these Valentino Rockstud shoes from a seller claiming in her listing that she had purchased them from Net-A-Porter - she only posted 1 pic. When I received the shoes, it was clear to me they were fakes - I have multiple Valentinos, the brand on the sole was painted on, the soles were rubber, and the studs had this weird backing. Also they were significantly smaller than my other Valentinos in the same size.
> 
> I messaged her and she admitted she had received them as a gift from her husband and assumed they were purchased at Net-A-Porter, and assured me she would get the paperwork from him to prove it. It never came, so I filed a Ebay case after I took the shoes to an SA at Valentino to confirm they were knockoffs. Despite not sending me the paperwork she still held to the claim they were purchased at Net-A-Porter and would be contacting them (curious she didn't have the dust bags or box?), but agreed to issue a refund if I returned the shoes.  After she received the shoes back she waited over a week until the very edge of the Ebay complaint window to issue the refund, and the payment is currently still pending for another 7 days. I just saw that she has relisted the shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...80657?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417a3cd291
> 
> She makes no claims of authenticity in this listing, so should I report it? Will Ebay even do anything? She posted pictures this time which give away they are fake to an expert (soles, stud backing).  I'm also concerned about getting my money back since the Paypal refund payment is still pending ($400) but I would hate for someone else to believe they were authentic though she lowered the price significantly. I don't believe I can leave negative feedback because she has technically refunded my payment. I HATE fakes!


 
You can still leave feedback.. & would also report the listing to Ebay


----------



## BeenBurned

jeankats said:


> I'd love some advice here (or just to vent) I bought these Valentino Rockstud shoes from a seller claiming in her listing that she had purchased them from Net-A-Porter - she only posted 1 pic. When I received the shoes, it was clear to me they were fakes - I have multiple Valentinos, the brand on the sole was painted on, the soles were rubber, and the studs had this weird backing. Also they were significantly smaller than my other Valentinos in the same size.
> 
> I messaged her and she admitted she had received them as a gift from her husband and assumed they were purchased at Net-A-Porter, and assured me she would get the paperwork from him to prove it. It never came, so I filed a Ebay case after I took the shoes to an SA at Valentino to confirm they were knockoffs. Despite not sending me the paperwork she still held to the claim they were purchased at Net-A-Porter and would be contacting them (curious she didn't have the dust bags or box?), but agreed to issue a refund if I returned the shoes.*  After she received the shoes back she waited over a week until the very edge of the Ebay complaint window to issue the refund, and the payment is currently still pending for another 7 days. I just saw that she has relisted the shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...80657?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417a3cd291
> *
> She makes no claims of authenticity in this listing, so should I report it? Will Ebay even do anything? She posted pictures this time which give away they are fake to an expert (soles, stud backing).  I'm also concerned about getting my money back since the Paypal refund payment is still pending ($400) but I would hate for someone else to believe they were authentic though she lowered the price significantly. I don't believe I can leave negative feedback because she has technically refunded my payment. I HATE fakes!


Store employees aren't reliable authenticators and just because they said the shoes are fake, I wouldn't feel comfortable blindly accepting that. 

Before leaving feedback, I'd recommend confirming that the shoes are fake, either by posting on TPF, the ebay boards or even by having them professionally authenticated. If and when confirmed fake, the seller will have earned a neg since she'd knowingly relisted them after taking the return as fake. 

As for your refund, you will get the money. PP will go after her. You've returned the shoes and proven your case.

*ETA*: I find it interesting that this listing has private bidding, making it impossible to know what the item is that was sold. Once it disappears from her closed listings, future buyers won't know what it was and can't look at the listing.

BTW, the seller has sold those same shoes 3 times. I wonder if another buyer realized they might not be genuine.

Ended November 5: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Ended November 19: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-S...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Ended Dec. 15: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## lovemylovesjw

Thank you I just reported a MCM counterfeit. They try to trick you with words like "Handmade" but I noticed if it says Authentic it usually is but thats why I love the experts here to get a 2nd opinion. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## cutiepinkieSJ

Even i sell authentic item ebay think it is fake, they suspended my account too. I call them and asked if i can show them proof? They told me no, sorry you have to sell in another website? What should i do now? That is not right? I bought my bag from the LV store and I'm really pissed but I can't do anything!!!


----------



## husky

Thanks for the info  This is very usefull!


----------



## MarikaBe

Good thread, Happens too often on the web... 
But ebay does firmly stand behind those who are within their rights.
They can see the whole history of buyers and sellers so if someone gets multiple complaints, they'll sure get on their case so DO report, this little step can help get rid of bad sellers...


----------



## travelluver

Hi, Am wondering if I can get some assistance - I am interested in a WOC that I see listed on 2 separate sites.  The links are below.  The poshmark seller claims the threadflip gal is the scammer, and stole her shots.  I reached out to another posher and am waiting info, but am hoping someone here can assist.  The item is authentic, I am not worried about that, I just don't know who owns the bag (the posher did post a piece of paper with her poshname by the bag but does not seem to have a good command of English - should that be a flag?)  Thanks, as always!
Poshmark Link = https://poshmark.com/listing/5253051d5a38f357850ca01a
Threadflip Link = http://www.threadflip.com/items/458233-chanel-woc-new


----------



## erookard

It's scary the amount of counterfeits out there...I'm a novice and I reported two bags on ebay yesterday!!  Thanks for the how-to!


----------



## llamalady

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


Thank you! I have seen SO many!


----------



## jclaybo

ok, need to vent this one out and sorry if this is wrong area I can start a thread if needed. Last week a member submitted an Hermes Birkin to be authenticated, one of the authenticators came back and said it was not real and member was happy she didnt loose thousands of dollars. That same day someone else chimed in and said bag was a fake as well. So I hit the report button because it irks me when sellers try to scam $$$ out of buyers who have no ideal that they can get purses authenticated before buying. In addition to that seller sold a Celine bag last month and that was declared a fake on here as well!!! So I check this morning I see the bag is sold by a BO, so now im sick to my stomach because someone probably brought that bag for thousands of dollars and its a fake, also the seller has 2 negative feedbacks from 2012 and doesnt even have 10 feedback score!! ugh. wish i could call ebay and say something and I know people get ripped off all the time but why didnt ebay pull her listing! she was reported multiple times


----------



## Parisiangirl

jclaybo said:


> ok, need to vent this one out and sorry if this is wrong area I can start a thread if needed. Last week a member submitted an Hermes Birkin to be authenticated, one of the authenticators came back and said it was not real and member was happy she didnt loose thousands of dollars. That same day someone else chimed in and said bag was a fake as well. So I hit the report button because it irks me when sellers try to scam $$$ out of buyers who have no ideal that they can get purses authenticated before buying. In addition to that seller sold a Celine bag last month and that was declared a fake on here as well!!! So I check this morning I see the bag is sold by a BO, so now im sick to my stomach because someone probably brought that bag for thousands of dollars and its a fake, also the seller has 2 negative feedbacks from 2012 and doesnt even have 10 feedback score!! ugh. wish i could call ebay and say something and I know people get ripped off all the time but why didnt ebay pull her listing! she was reported multiple times


I have reported obvious fakes on eBay multiple times by following the procedure stated above, and I would see the listing was still there in the following days.  I actually see a pair of Louboutins right now that are so obviously fake up for auction at $155 posted by a brand new seller and I want to report it, but I also know eBay probably won't pull the listing because they want their money.

What burns me up is that they flagged me for selling an authentic dust bag for $10 saying that it encourages counterfeiting, and therefore I no longer am selling any of my many authentic dust bags on their site.  However, I have bought many dust bags on their site and they had no problem with that.  They need to get their priorities straight.  (The person I reported had an obviously fake dust bag & hand bag).


----------



## cheyqua

I hate, hate, hate the fact that there are more fake items being sold on eBay. I had to return at least 4 pairs of shoes because they turned out to be fake (look so good on the listing, very deceiving). Since buyer had to pay the return cost, it feel like I'm wasting money for nothing! Not the mention that I recently also got an unpaid item strike because I refused to pay for the item that turned out to be fake after I got it authenticated here on tpf.
Oh the dramas..


----------



## CrazyPen

jeankats said:


> I'd love some advice here (or just to vent) I bought these Valentino Rockstud shoes from a seller claiming in her listing that she had purchased them from Net-A-Porter - she only posted 1 pic. When I received the shoes, it was clear to me they were fakes - I have multiple Valentinos, the brand on the sole was painted on, the soles were rubber, and the studs had this weird backing. Also they were significantly smaller than my other Valentinos in the same size.
> 
> I messaged her and she admitted she had received them as a gift from her husband and assumed they were purchased at Net-A-Porter, and assured me she would get the paperwork from him to prove it. It never came, so I filed a Ebay case after I took the shoes to an SA at Valentino to confirm they were knockoffs. Despite not sending me the paperwork she still held to the claim they were purchased at Net-A-Porter and would be contacting them (curious she didn't have the dust bags or box?), but agreed to issue a refund if I returned the shoes.  After she received the shoes back she waited over a week until the very edge of the Ebay complaint window to issue the refund, and the payment is currently still pending for another 7 days. I just saw that she has relisted the shoes: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Valentino-R...80657?pt=UK_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item417a3cd291
> 
> She makes no claims of authenticity in this listing, so should I report it? Will Ebay even do anything? She posted pictures this time which give away they are fake to an expert (soles, stud backing).  I'm also concerned about getting my money back since the Paypal refund payment is still pending ($400) but I would hate for someone else to believe they were authentic though she lowered the price significantly. I don't believe I can leave negative feedback because she has technically refunded my payment. I HATE fakes!


i would report it if i were you.. to have the balls to resell them in ebay again!!!


----------



## CrazyPen

i am pretty nervous but i just reported a seller selling a fake. first time because it was obviously a fake miu miu. i have bought so much stuff in ebay untill recently i got burn by a seller selling me a fake chole.. i was so upset.. the fakers are getting so good.. even the leather feels exactly the same!!! i dont know if there is anyway they can stop this especially for a fake bag that cost nothing and the ebayers dare to claim its real and sell it 10 times/ 20 times of the price.. its totally dishonestly!


----------



## CrazyPen

Bratty1919 said:


> So...another reason not to message seller of fakes! Yay! As many of you know, you can be reported
> 
> to eBay for messaging someone if you have no intention of buying/bidding on their item(s).
> 
> I do so anyway, but of course, not under the eBay account the I sell from (for obvious reasons). I get
> 
> a lot of smart-aleck answers, a fair share of f*** you, up your ***, etc, etc, and the occasional person
> 
> who might genuinely not know that their item is a knock-off.
> 
> I'm probably the last one to realize this, but if you don't sell on an account you can't block
> 
> someone from messaging you  One particular seller has three accounts,   and keeps sending me increasingly INSANE messages. Nothing I can do but   report. It hasn't stopped him yet :rain:Seriously, the guy should not be loose in public and eBay doesn't seem to care-ugh!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent!



so sorry to hear that. does it mean when you report the seller to ebay, ebay will let them know you reported them and seller can come and attack you??? sick


----------



## Parisiangirl

CrazyPen said:


> i would report it if i were you.. to have the balls to resell them in ebay again!!!


You can leave negative feedback in that the item was not as described.   Give her one star in that category once you get your refund.  If that hadn't been the case, you would have never opened the case against her to begin with, from what I hear you saying.  

You can report them as being counterfeit, but the couple of times I've done so, I noticed the listings were still there the next day.  I even gave the specifics on how I was able to distinguish that they were counterfeits, but I think they are more interested in making money.  If the buyer happens to notice, then they will do something about it, but I'm sure many buyers don't notice.


----------



## yuko93

Hi, found this chanel but doesn't know how to report...
Here's the link
http://******/1rr89u2


----------



## kristin@norway

Hi, it is strange, but it seems to me that ebay has a tendency to agree witht the seller in many cases, even though it is obvious that she/he is the one that is responsible for the mess. Well known to many of my friends!!  Bad!!


----------



## CrazyPen

i have just reported the listing to ebay gess what 2 days later the lsiting is still back on and someone bid on it its an fake .. doenst need special eyes for this one i am reporting , yet ebay let it be... sad very sad


----------



## cheyqua

I hate eBay!! My latest purchase turned out to be fake and since the seller won't accept return (stating she doesn't need them anymore, well of course who does want a fake good?!), I had to open a dispute on eBay. But surprisingly, eBay let the seller win just because I asked her to mark the package as gift. OK I might be wrong wrong but I think it's not fair to let seller win and keep my money. Why can't eBay just let me return the shoes so everyone will be happy. And oh, paypal or credit card chargebacks didn't work either.. 

I have seen and accidentally bought so many fakes from eBay in the past few months and I don't see eBay is taking a serious step against counterfeited items. I did reported some fake listings but there was nothing happen. It sickens me so bad, esp seeing the fake item sitting in my house and remembering how much money I paid for that shiz, I can't imagine myself reselling it because ughhh I hate counterfeits!! :storm:ullhair:


----------



## CrazyPen

cheyqua said:


> I hate eBay!! My latest purchase turned out to be fake and since the seller won't accept return (stating she doesn't need them anymore, well of course who does want a fake good?!), I had to open a dispute on eBay. But surprisingly, eBay let the seller win just because I asked her to mark the package as gift. OK I might be wrong wrong but I think it's not fair to let seller win and keep my money. Why can't eBay just let me return the shoes so everyone will be happy. And oh, paypal or credit card chargebacks didn't work either..
> 
> I have seen and accidentally bought so many fakes from eBay in the past few months and I don't see eBay is taking a serious step against counterfeited items. I did reported some fake listings but there was nothing happen. It sickens me so bad, esp seeing the fake item sitting in my house and remembering how much money I paid for that shiz, I can't imagine myself reselling it because ughhh I hate counterfeits!! :storm:ullhair:


 
I am sorry you got a fake. I think maybe because you mention mark as a gift that makes ebay let them win the case. Why wont charge back works?
I had bought a fake once and thru here i learn how to dispute, worst part of the story after dispute the seller gave me a feedback saying "i wasted her time". Its more like i wasted my time and money because i need to return them.. so horrible experience!!! After that she didnt resell the item because she knew it a fake!!!


----------



## Lenzo

You mentioned that your credit card company backed the seller and not you. Did you use an American Express card (and by that I mean an AE card issued by American Express Company and not a bank like Citibank or Chase)? I've had very good luck with "the real" AE (and not an AE "bank card"). They do tend to have an annual fee, though. They have affinity cards like Starwood and Hilton Hotels, so you can pick up points. You might want to call American Express and talk to them. But make sure you get a "true" American Express Card and not a bank card--the bank cards work like Visa or Mastercard. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## handbagjunkie00

What do folks think about this listing:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321401362446...84.m1423.l2649

Something doesn't sit well with me, especially with the date code...


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Here is a list of obvious counterfeits selling on eBay right now... different brands, which is why I didn't post to separate forums. Please feel free to report away! (I already have, and they're still listed!) Some even have authenticity disclaimers; a few are seller-admitted fakes! 
151301516862
111354664827
191174639044
201089612859
191174657740
191174668647
161309751419
331205573294
301186441747
271491235925
121342917748
151304103878
221441613353
181411508215
111356682358
291136085386
201082495651
201083092745
221434996579
371064341875
351073730531
141290778700
271496161404


----------



## Sunnsea

CobaltBlu said:


> Mods, feel free to move this to the correct place, maybe I should have put it in the main ebay forum???
> 
> From another board, I have to share this!!! I wish I could take credit, but alas, I never knew there was more than one way, and its great because way #3 allows you to put in your information as to why, etc...
> 
> I am really happy about this, I only ever did number 1! We can do all three for one item. Its not that time consuming, and YAY, for those heinous fakes it seems a good investment of a little time.
> 
> 
> *Scenario 1: Report as a counterfeit*
> Step 1: Select "Counterfeits and copyright violations"
> Step 2: Select "Potential trademark infringement"
> Step 3: Select "Counterfeit clothing..."
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 2: Report as listing violation*
> Step 1: Select "Listing policy violations"
> Step 2: Select "Misleading title"
> Step 3: Select "Intentionally misleading or deceptive titles"
> Click on "Continue"
> When next page appears, click on "Email us"
> When next page appears, click on "Send"
> After email is sent, go back to the first reporting screen.
> 
> *Scenario 3: Report as fraud*
> Step 1: Select "Fraudulent listings"
> Step 2: Select "You suspect that a listing is fraudulent but you didn't bid"
> Step 3: This box contains a message telling you to click on "Continue".
> Click on Continue
> When the next page appears, click on "Email us".
> When the next page appears, you will see a box with the item number already input and a box titled ""Enter your question/concern".  Write your reasons for believing that the article is fraudulent.  ...  I include the facts and language stating that the article is a fake, the seller is a fraudster and that eBay is complicit by allowing the seller to continue to list items.


I bought what I believed was a genuine vintage mulberry but when it arrived this morning I instantly thought it was a fake and went to the resolution centre as requested in eBays procedure this morning. I wrote why I felt the bag was fake and asked the seller for my money back. Since then I have suffered a barrage of nasty emails from the seller. Calling me all sorts from a lowlife who should stick to shopping in Primark to causing the sellers aunt untold anguish when she only has a few days left to live! The whole episode has upset me greatly and I wish I had never seen the bag never mind bid on it! I will carry this through to the end though as I can't afford to just throw money away but the whole experience is not nice.


----------



## Sunnsea

CrazyPen said:


> so sorry to hear that. does it mean when you report the seller to ebay, ebay will let them know you reported them and seller can come and attack you??? sick


Yes it does mean that. I'm getting nasty emails now from the seller of what I believe is a fake.  eBay are aware of the situation but won't help until June 8th. I have bought and sold the odd thing over the years and a few weeks ago sold my beloved Daria Hobo as times have become hard and I needed the money. I thought i could sell mine and use a little of the money I got to get another one. I stupidly thought that if a bag said genuine then it would be - as mine was - so I bid and bought a so called vintage bag. It's allegedly 20years old. I reckon it's no more than 20 weeks and no more a mulberry than a supermarket carrier bag is.


----------



## misskris03

Sunnsea said:


> I bought what I believed was a genuine vintage mulberry but when it arrived this morning I instantly thought it was a fake and went to the resolution centre as requested in eBays procedure this morning. I wrote why I felt the bag was fake and asked the seller for my money back. Since then I have suffered a barrage of nasty emails from the seller. Calling me all sorts from a lowlife who should stick to shopping in Primark to causing the sellers aunt untold anguish when she only has a few days left to live! The whole episode has upset me greatly and I wish I had never seen the bag never mind bid on it! I will carry this through to the end though as I can't afford to just throw money away but the whole experience is not nice.





What an awful woman. I just received an obviously  fake mulberry bagas well. I assumed the seller didn't know it was fake, so I expected no objections (She has 100% positive feedback) but when I asked for a refund, she didn't even deny that the bag was fake, but refused to refund my money "all sales final". I too had to take my complaint to ebay. I hope we get our money back and that your horrible seller stops harassing you.


----------



## Jade tabs

Hi everyone, 

I am new new to the purse forum so apologies if I'm not posting the right place.

Long story short back in November 2011 I purchased what I thought was a genuine Mulberry Bayswater from a seller, it was listed as genuine and the seller assured me it was. I have rarely used this bag so I decided it was time to sell it on, first I tried to list it on eBay again but it was removed as they did not believe it was real. Next I went onto a dress consignment where I sent the lady a few pictures of my bag and she confirmed to me it was definitely counterfeit. So now I have a bag which is worth little to nothing plus I'm feeling pretty embarrassed that I've been conned and tried to sell the bag on!

I contacted eBay who said they will look into it as I was able to provide item number, seller details and paypal transaction number (I even found my bank statement where the money came out). I contacted the seller directly to explain the situation and ask if we could resolve the issue but have not yet had a response. The seller has sold a few designer bags over the last few years so I am wondering if these are also fakes. 

I know I bought this bag a few years back and I'm not able to open a case etc but does anyone have any advice of what I could do or if they think I might have a good case to fight here? I'm just so frustrated with the whole situation! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks 
Jade


----------



## Parisiangirl

I've stopped reporting fakes on eBay because every time I would flag fake Louboutins or Coach bags, not only would the listing not get removed (despite the fact that I gave precise details on how to tell that it was a fake), but then one of my listings would get flagged for something irrelavant.

For example, I've had a faux ivory figurine that my parents bought on listed on eBay for months.  It is clearly not real ivory because it doesn't have the markings real ivory would have.  The day after I flagged a pair of fake Louboutins, my faux ivory statuette was flagged saying it's against eBay policy to sell anything that is made of ivory.  "Faux ivory" clearly means fake ivory.  I did a search on eBay for listings with "faux ivory" in the title, and there were 2300 of them so I called customer service and complained.  They told me I was not allowed to use that term in my title, despite the fact that there were 2300 other products with it, and that my account was being watched to make sure I don't do it again.  

I've also been told it's against their policy to sell name brand dust bags on their site, even though I have purchased at least 10 Louboutin and 1 B.Makowsky dust bag on their site.  I continue to see other people sell them all the time.  I was on the phone with C.S. when the agent told me I couldn't sell name brand dust bags.

I'm convinced it's their customer service reps that flag me every time I flag someone who is trying to sell a counterfeit because they want to make the sale of the fake designer items in hopes that the buyer will be too ignorant to notice.  

Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## Fleurielle

Jade tabs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new new to the purse forum so apologies if I'm not posting the right place.
> 
> Long story short back in November 2011 I purchased what I thought was a genuine Mulberry Bayswater from a seller, it was listed as genuine and the seller assured me it was. I have rarely used this bag so I decided it was time to sell it on, first I tried to list it on eBay again but it was removed as they did not believe it was real. Next I went onto a dress consignment where I sent the lady a few pictures of my bag and she confirmed to me it was definitely counterfeit. So now I have a bag which is worth little to nothing plus I'm feeling pretty embarrassed that I've been conned and tried to sell the bag on!
> 
> I contacted eBay who said they will look into it as I was able to provide item number, seller details and paypal transaction number (I even found my bank statement where the money came out). I contacted the seller directly to explain the situation and ask if we could resolve the issue but have not yet had a response. The seller has sold a few designer bags over the last few years so I am wondering if these are also fakes.
> 
> I know I bought this bag a few years back and I'm not able to open a case etc but does anyone have any advice of what I could do or if they think I might have a good case to fight here? I'm just so frustrated with the whole situation!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Jade


Because of the time lapse you may have a problem resolving this issue. The seller is likely to say that the bag you are saying is fake, is not the same bag that she sold to you. Unless you can produce the original pictures that the seller posted of the bag at the time of listing, I don't see how, after all this time, you will be able to prove it is the same bag.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Jade tabs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new new to the purse forum so apologies if I'm not posting the right place.
> 
> Long story short back in November 2011 I purchased what I thought was a genuine Mulberry Bayswater from a seller, it was listed as genuine and the seller assured me it was. I have rarely used this bag so I decided it was time to sell it on, first I tried to list it on eBay again but it was removed as they did not believe it was real. Next I went onto a dress consignment where I sent the lady a few pictures of my bag and she confirmed to me it was definitely counterfeit. So now I have a bag which is worth little to nothing plus I'm feeling pretty embarrassed that I've been conned and tried to sell the bag on!
> 
> I contacted eBay who said they will look into it as I was able to provide item number, seller details and paypal transaction number (I even found my bank statement where the money came out). I contacted the seller directly to explain the situation and ask if we could resolve the issue but have not yet had a response. The seller has sold a few designer bags over the last few years so I am wondering if these are also fakes.
> 
> I know I bought this bag a few years back and I'm not able to open a case etc but does anyone have any advice of what I could do or if they think I might have a good case to fight here? I'm just so frustrated with the whole situation!
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks
> Jade


If I'm not mistaken, you only have 90 days to dispute something.  Your credit card company won't back you up either after this amount of time.


----------



## LLC

This seller can't be serious. Join me in reporting. There are soooo many fakes...even horrible fakes like this one. More than ever.

Couldn't even brush off the popcorn kernel.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-Embos...344?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item51c3ac2b30


Lol at this one. Seller doesnt even bother with pic of the whole bag. Dark & fuzzy pics for everyone.






http://www.ebay.com/itm/GUCCI-EMBOS...075?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2595868543


----------



## LLC

100% Authentic! Um no.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Gucci-H...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c46665358







And $73 for this????....just no.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Purse...rg=20140131123730&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=121440195416


----------



## LLC

Sorry to post 3 in a row but for the FIRST TIME EVER, all of the bags I posted above were removed! So thanks to whomever reported them with me.  Saved some people from getting robbed.


----------



## LLC

Look at this "Gucci" beauty!

Seller states: "Why not look rich. It is worth the money and is a beautiful purse." She even states it's fake. Ebay allows this now?

Look rich? LOL.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-handbag-/171469934628?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ec679024


----------



## Parisiangirl

Does anyone else find this a little odd:  this seller has all of these authentic Alaia dresses that "had the tags cut out"  (look at the sold listings too).  The auctions start at a very low price and end up closing at a pretty decent price.

I would like to know where he/she is getting all of these brand new authentic Alaia dresses because I live near NYC and I haven't discovered the source yet.  I'll be there in a heart beat if they are really authentic.

Unfortunately I don't know how to authenticate them, other than look at the stitching, but I'm sure there are good counterfeits out there.  The pictures don't even show the stitching anyway.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-A...8893?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a43e26ccd


----------



## Parisiangirl

LLC said:


> 100% Authentic! Um no.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Gucci-H...416?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c46665358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And $73 for this????....just no.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Purse...rg=20140131123730&rk=3&rkt=15&sd=121440195416


I recognize those cheap dust bags from the counterfeits all of the tourists buy in Chinatown.


----------



## LLC

Parisiangirl said:


> I recognize those cheap dust bags from the counterfeits all of the tourists buy in Chinatown.



But, but.....they are 100% authentic!


----------



## LLC

Fakes are so common now sellers don't even bother hiding the fact they are fake. They actually include it in the description. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Purse...131003132420&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=121440700253&rt=nc








$66 And 35 BIDS for this fake???????? Just no.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Tan-a...353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ec621c89


----------



## Parisiangirl

LLC said:


> But, but.....they are 100% authentic!


I'd like to know which truck they fell off of...


----------



## Parisiangirl

LLC said:


> Fakes are so common now sellers don't even bother hiding the fact they are fake. They actually include it in the description.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Purse...131003132420&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=121440700253&rt=nc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $66 And 35 BIDS for this fake???????? Just no.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Tan-a...353?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item27ec621c89


It's sad that people don't care enough to do research to see what they are buying...or they just don't even care. I think many eBay buyers are just motivated by cheap prices. 

I make sure to sell nothing but authentic stuff, but at the same time I refuse to start my auctions at $9.99 because I don't want to lose money on what I'm selling.  I will usually only get one bidder on my items.  They don't understand that they are still paying way below retail and may actually be getting something authentic when it's higher priced.  The exception is a high volume consignment shop or celebrity seller like the Kardashians whose stuff is going to go for alot of money due to their notoriety. Therefore. they can sell authentic goods starting their auctions at low prices at end up making a lot of money at the end of the auction.  

Hey, as long as I get my one quality bidder, that's all I care about.


----------



## LLC

I can't believe the amount of fakes. Ebay has given up. I remember a day where fake bags didn't last the day & the seller was suspended. Pretty soon Ebay will become the next IOffer.

Why bother even saying it's "Gucci"? And genuine leather? I think not....on the hairy kitchen floor no less.

Another beauty.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gucci-Itali...05&prg=10819&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=221560499058&rt=nc


----------



## ceya

Faked Chanel eyeglasses from ebayer has 100% feedback:

glammom06241

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Came...064?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a9840b6a8


----------



## LLC

Passing off as AUTHENTIC. Both of them are thieves! Please report these with me.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-G...4?pt=US_CSA_MWA_Backpacks&hash=item2a44e710ca






$205 DOLLARS!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-G...212?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item19f464a224


----------



## Parisiangirl

I honestly think eBay doesn't care: they want to make their money.  Whenever I have reported a fake, they didn't pull the listing until after the item was sold.  Hmmm...maybe they are hoping the buyer won't notice or care?


----------



## chanelwish

Fake Chanel Bag, seller wants 2550 for this..( 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Clas...Black-with-Silver-Chain-Medium-/321542055455?


----------



## Parisiangirl

chanelwish said:


> Fake Chanel Bag, seller wants 2550 for this..(
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Clas...Black-with-Silver-Chain-Medium-/321542055455?


Wow!  That's insane.  If I were to buy a Chanel, I would buy it from lollipuff.  I would by afraid to purchase it off of eBay.


----------



## LLC

chanelwish said:


> Fake Chanel Bag, seller wants 2550 for this..(
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Clas...Black-with-Silver-Chain-Medium-/321542055455?




She writes this at the bottom:
*
I've provided everything I could show to prove that my bag is authentic. I SWEAR AND GUARANTEE THAT THIS IS 100% AUTHENTIC.  *


----------



## Parisiangirl

Wow. I was just looking through the sold listings of yellow Louboutins to see if they sell well or not, and I can't get over this sold listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Red-Sandals-US-8-Sole-Christian-Louboutin-/291199349252

These shoes are so fake that they don't even have the designer's name on the insole!  And she good a feedback rating.  It's too late to report it because they already sold and the listing she currently has looks authentic to me.  It seems like the seller sells both real and fake ones from her sold listings.  Luckily the buyer only paid $99 for those, but they are probably only worth $25...


----------



## CinthiaZ

Parisiangirl said:


> Wow. I was just looking through the sold listings of yellow Louboutins to see if they sell well or not, and I can't get over this sold listing:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Yellow-Red-Sandals-US-8-Sole-Christian-Louboutin-/291199349252
> 
> These shoes are so fake that they don't even have the designer's name on the insole!  And she good a feedback rating.  It's too late to report it because they already sold and the listing she currently has looks authentic to me.  It seems like the seller sells both real and fake ones from her sold listings.  Luckily the buyer only paid $99 for those, but they are probably only worth $25...


It's not too late to report it. They can still take it down and contact the buyer. Also they can put a strike on their account and even suspend them. Report it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Check out these hideous fake Michael Kors Bags. See other items and completed listings. Please help me report! 85.00 for New With Tags?? Also, check out that interior and the stolen stock photo. Thank you. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-fashion-handbags-new-style-/141448500077?


----------



## CinthiaZ

chanelwish said:


> Fake Chanel Bag, seller wants 2550 for this..(
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Clas...Black-with-Silver-Chain-Medium-/321542055455?


You'll be glad to know the listing was taken down! Good job!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Check out these hideous fake Michael Kors Bags. See other items and completed listings. Please help me report! 85.00 for New With Tags?? Also, check out that interior and the stolen stock photo. Thank you.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-fashion-handbags-new-style-/141448500077?


They are taken down already! Not sure if I did it all by myself or you all helped, but here is a copy and paste of it so you can see how hideous! I see this interior on so many fakes. I still had the page up on my computer, so you can see, before I close it and can't get back to it again because ebay took ALL of her listings down! YAA! 

. http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjQwWDY0MA==/z/UoMAAOSwU9xUSrQm/$_1.JPG?rt=nc
[


----------



## LLC

Nice work guys! I love when a scammer gets the boot...saves someone from getting robbed.


----------



## Buttlerfly

LLC said:


> Nice work guys! I love when a scammer gets the boot...saves someone from getting robbed.


You are absolutely right!! Is sad when some people just think about the money they can get from a fake item.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Here's a good one:  I've been trying to learn how to authenticate LV handbags on my own.  I was browsing through the LV bucket bag section and comparing the ones on Lollipuff with the ones on eBay.  I came across this seller from Japan who has been selling a ton of bags on eBay at somewhat low prices, and the date codes are not even legitimate.  

Here's one of their links: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-LO...588?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ceb5f9504

The date code that starts with DK is not even a Louis Vuitton date code, yet people keep buying from them.  A few people have complained that their bags are fakes, but eBay keeps letting them sell.  This seller is too big on eBay to flag.  This is why you always have to do your research before buying from any seller anywhere.  

I was just in a reputable consignment shop in Manhattan today, and they had a blatantly pair of fake of Louboutin shoes on the rack for over $200.  I was debating whether to say something or not.  I luckily know how to authenticate them, but some people don't and their sales are final.


----------



## itsmeL007

Parisiangirl said:


> Here's a good one:  I've been trying to learn how to authenticate LV handbags on my own.  I was browsing through the LV bucket bag section and comparing the ones on Lollipuff with the ones on eBay.  I came across this seller from Japan who has been selling a ton of bags on eBay at somewhat low prices, and the date codes are not even legitimate.
> 
> Here's one of their links:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Auth-LO...588?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3ceb5f9504
> 
> The date code that starts with DK is not even a Louis Vuitton date code, yet people keep buying from them.  A few people have complained that their bags are fakes, but eBay keeps letting them sell.  This seller is too big on eBay to flag.  This is why you always have to do your research before buying from any seller anywhere.
> 
> I was just in a reputable consignment shop in Manhattan today, and they had a blatantly pair of fake of Louboutin shoes on the rack for over $200.  I was debating whether to say something or not.  I luckily know how to authenticate them, but some people don't and their sales are final.




I am not an expert at all....I know from my experiences from my purchases but that's about it!!

BUT...........I have seen a few of the sellers items as well...and questioned it!! I am not sure if you can report the seller but I know you can report the item but I have only been able to when I am on the website not from the app on my (android) phone?


----------



## Parisiangirl

itsmeL007 said:


> I am not an expert at all....I know from my experiences from my purchases but that's about it!!
> 
> BUT...........I have seen a few of the sellers items as well...and questioned it!! I am not sure if you can report the seller but I know you can report the item but I have only been able to when I am on the website not from the app on my (android) phone?


I looked at a few of their bucket bags last night and not only is the font on the name tag off, but their date codes are not LV date stamps...and I'm not even an expert.  I'm just learning how to authenticate because I want to be able to know the basics if I'm out and about and I run across an LV bag in a consignment shop in the city.

Whenever I've reported fakes on eBay they didn't pull the listing until after the item got sold 3 days later.  That seems rather pointless to me.


----------



## Parisiangirl

Parisiangirl said:


> I looked at a few of their bucket bags last night and not only is the font on the name tag off, but their date codes are not LV date stamps...and I'm not even an expert.  I'm just learning how to authenticate because I want to be able to know the basics if I'm out and about and I run across an LV bag in a consignment shop in the city.
> 
> Whenever I've reported fakes on eBay they didn't pull the listing until after the item got sold 3 days later.  That seems rather pointless to me.


Actually I take back what I said, I discovered doing more research that DK is a code used for relined items (interior linings have been redone).  I'm still iffy on the font though, and many sellers did complain that their bags were seized by customs for being counterfeit.

I think what a lot of bidders don't realize either is how much they will get hit up with in tariffs and duties when they order from overseas.  They are enticed by the low prices and free shipping.


----------



## Marmarides

How can anybody ask 450 Euros (which is around 550 US Dollars) for a pair of horrible Louboutin Fakes? 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-LO...7517032?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item3a9c211568


----------



## Marmarides

And more....

http://www.ebay.de/itm/LOUBOUTIN-An...9940094?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item3a9c460e7e

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-LO...5067692?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item2ed9f2dcac

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...4022243?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item27f16aa363


----------



## LLC

Disgusting...Reported for ya too.


----------



## RNYC

Fake!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spring-High...89678?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3398f7824e


----------



## Bratty1919

Where can we post re: non-fashion fakes/scams on eBay? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LLC

RNYC said:


> Fake!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Spring-High...89678?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item3398f7824e


$300+ for fakes...ugh. Someone got robbed.


----------



## RNYC

Seller relisted the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221624731963
I once again reported it!


----------



## nillacobain

Please help me report this fake bag

181604268096

Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report this hideous fake Michael Kors bag!  Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/281525460672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418c399ec0


----------



## Tsundere

CinthiaZ said:


> Please report this hideous fake Michael Kors bag!  Thank you
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/michael-kors-handbag-/281525460672?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418c399ec0




Looks like it actually sold, yuck!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Tsundere said:


> Looks like it actually sold, yuck!


Unfortunately. Here's another one.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...443?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item462ea93393


----------



## CinthiaZ

RNYC said:


> Seller relisted the item: http://www.ebay.com/itm/221624731963
> I once again reported it!


It's gone!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report fake Michael Kors. Thank you

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kors-Handbag-/261691008852?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cedffe754


----------



## rlhwinter

Thank you very much! This thread is very helpful; I have had problems only once with fake items on eBay... More often on Etsy...


----------



## Parisiangirl

So, I was wondering what is eBay's policy on something like this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-L...26773?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item19f8d27df5

The seller is clearly stating in the title and in the listing that they are replicas (mock ups).  They aren't misrepresenting the item in any way.  Is this allowed?


----------



## Tsundere

Please report these replicas!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Blac...246?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418caddae6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Blac...386?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cade342

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Blac...377?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cae1219

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...087?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cadbeef

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...380?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cad9904

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...646?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cad6746

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...122?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cadb35a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...472?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cadeb68

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...695?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cad7aff

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Michael-Kor...674?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418cad6f32


----------



## Tsundere

Cross-post from Chanel forum, hope that's alright.

One from above that was relisted 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Blac...023?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418caf29f7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-C...881?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2a0a4111

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111544726962?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-leather...315?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c4b175bcb


----------



## Parisiangirl

Please help me report these replica Louboutin shoes:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Womens-...7-/121520881255?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## Rania Spring

OMG

Been a lurker all the time but now i wanna share mine. Sorry if this isn't the prompt place.
I just bought a Prada nylon bag from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351243935399?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
This is my 2nd bag buying from it. 1st attempt was for TB Amanda bag and those 2 bags haven't arrived yet. I used to buy small thingies and I don't know what had happened to my mind when i clicked buy button, based only by the seller's stars & statement that they guarantee the authenticity and condition of each item they sell.
My error was i didn't even check the 'all about Prada' here before buying 

I checked this forum after bought and i'm doomed ush:
So here i am, charged as guilty and will try to report as a counterfeit (even if i haven't received the bag yet).
Happy holiday everyone!


----------



## Caitlindsay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9e730889

Definitely report if you are cruising ebay. Deemed FAKE by the amazing Celine authenticator at tPF!


----------



## Tallulahbell

Hi all
I'm a new member so hope this is allowed and on the right thread. Just think my own experience of buying a fake of Ebay may help others in a similar position. Last year I bought a watch for my partner a designer brand costing a lot of money. I later discovered the watch was a fake having been built up from parts. The seller had sold another 32 of the same watch with the same serial number. As the sale was past the 40 day paypal refund policy paypal were no help. I discovered the seller had a blatant history of selling fakes and was well known to eBay yet still he continues to trade. I did some research and it would seem that as a consequence of several court actions against it for allowing the sale of counterfeit goods,ebay had agreed via the courts to sign a treaty that makes it more accountable and to prevent the sale of counterfeit goods. Several more emails to eBay and to paypal still did not produce a refund or indeed any action against a habitual counterfeit seller. fortunately I had paid on a credit card via paypal which gives 3 years protection to seek a refund on any miss selling of goods etc. I also found the private email for the CEO of paypal which of course I used to explain my disgust at my treatment. RESULT paypal refunded my money having taken it back from the seller. I also got the money refunded from my credit card. Needless to say the seller was none to happy to have been charged to them 2 refunds. The seller asked me to refund one lot of money which of course I took my time over, he also asked for the watch back. I refused to return the watch on the basis that it is illegal to send counterfeit goods through the Royal mail. I posted the full story using his name on every watch forum I could find so now when you google his name the whole story comes up on google. He has of course had to refund the other buyers. He is still a seller on eBay proving that eBay really dosnt care. I hope this little story may help anyone else in a similar position. I also contacted the fraud squad-I'm still waiting for them to contact me 2 years later.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Caitlindsay said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-C...121?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9e730889
> 
> Definitely report if you are cruising ebay. Deemed FAKE by the amazing Celine authenticator at tPF!


Reported.

What about these Celines? Seeing that all her sold Michael Kors are fakes, I am fairly certain these Celines are , as well.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-...780?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cef7c6164

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-CELINE-...953?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cef7c2f49


----------



## CinthiaZ

Please report. I have reported all these fakes from one seller and ebay won't remove. They are such obvious fakes. Perhaps with more reporting they will take them down. Thank you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MICHAEL...975?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cef2e6167


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-MICHAE...162?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9ed116d2


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-MICHAE...539?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3cef2ec92b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-AUTHEN...954?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9b63cc12

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-AUTHEN...387?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3a9a3f3b53


----------



## Tsundere

Tallulahbell said:


> Hi all
> I'm a new member so hope this is allowed and on the right thread. Just think my own experience of buying a fake of Ebay may help others in a similar position. Last year I bought a watch for my partner a designer brand costing a lot of money. I later discovered the watch was a fake having been built up from parts. The seller had sold another 32 of the same watch with the same serial number. As the sale was past the 40 day paypal refund policy paypal were no help. I discovered the seller had a blatant history of selling fakes and was well known to eBay yet still he continues to trade. I did some research and it would seem that as a consequence of several court actions against it for allowing the sale of counterfeit goods,ebay had agreed via the courts to sign a treaty that makes it more accountable and to prevent the sale of counterfeit goods. Several more emails to eBay and to paypal still did not produce a refund or indeed any action against a habitual counterfeit seller. fortunately I had paid on a credit card via paypal which gives 3 years protection to seek a refund on any miss selling of goods etc. I also found the private email for the CEO of paypal which of course I used to explain my disgust at my treatment. RESULT paypal refunded my money having taken it back from the seller. I also got the money refunded from my credit card. Needless to say the seller was none to happy to have been charged to them 2 refunds. The seller asked me to refund one lot of money which of course I took my time over, he also asked for the watch back. I refused to return the watch on the basis that it is illegal to send counterfeit goods through the Royal mail. I posted the full story using his name on every watch forum I could find so now when you google his name the whole story comes up on google. He has of course had to refund the other buyers. He is still a seller on eBay proving that eBay really dosnt care. I hope this little story may help anyone else in a similar position. I also contacted the fraud squad-I'm still waiting for them to contact me 2 years later.



Yikes! I'm so sorry you had to deal with this.
I would continue to report their listings for counterfeit products, while continuing to persue the issue. This is an unfortunate reality that people face when buying online and a good reason to always authenticate.
If a seller also has ended listings of the same exact designer item listing, run like the wind.


----------



## Marmarides

Please help report these fakes:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...1914888?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item2a4a1b1388

hideous:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...2183298?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item3cefdb9682


----------



## Marmarides

Horrible copies of Louboutin Orniron, please help report!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-LO...1909000?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item2a4a1afc88

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...3427919?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item3cefee944f


----------



## Marmarides

Please help report:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Louboutin-Damenschuhe-/171634426107?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item27f63580fb


----------



## Tsundere

Fake Chanel Boy 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281558646412?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1e97b6f612
Fake tote 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-bag-/321639748627?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4ae3391413
Fake mini
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWOT-CHANE...150?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418e3c2f2e
Fake pleather bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-faux...596?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item418e482384


----------



## Marmarides

Please help report - Fake Christian Louboutin Orniron!!

Thank you!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Louboutin-/171642976481?pt=DE_Damenschuhe&hash=item27f6b7f8e1


----------



## Parisiangirl

I've been looking at LV bags on eBay and seeing so many fakes.  Unfortunately I can't find some of the links in my history anymore because I looked at too many of them.

Please help me report this obvious fake that the seller is asking $370 for and 14 people are watching.  When I report them, eBay won't remove them until after the item has sold.  Maybe it will help if many of us report them.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/16156136512...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=161561365127&_rdc=1


----------



## chanelwish

very bad copy of chanel bag
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Brow...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2c302873


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Thanks for this guys!


----------



## TheSunIsShining

chanelwish said:


> very bad copy of chanel bag
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chanel-Brow...379?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item4d2c302873


 
Awful


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Rania Spring said:


> OMG
> 
> Been a lurker all the time but now i wanna share mine. Sorry if this isn't the prompt place.
> I just bought a Prada nylon bag from ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/351243935399?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> This is my 2nd bag buying from it. 1st attempt was for TB Amanda bag and those 2 bags haven't arrived yet. I used to buy small thingies and I don't know what had happened to my mind when i clicked buy button, based only by the seller's stars & statement that they guarantee the authenticity and condition of each item they sell.
> My error was i didn't even check the 'all about Prada' here before buying
> 
> I checked this forum after bought and i'm doomed ush:
> So here i am, charged as guilty and will try to report as a counterfeit (even if i haven't received the bag yet).
> Happy holiday everyone!


 
This is just really unlucky


----------



## mar1an1

There has been a few posting of LV Turenne GM on Ebay that look a bit suspicious.  Some of the sellers may be the same posing as 2 different sellers.  I saw the same exact background used on different pictures by different sellers.
For example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4191c07df9
Versus the COMPLETED one:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Please exercise caution.  I'm interested on Turenne GM as well, thus has been looking.  But my alarm seems to go off over these listings.


----------



## thedeer1

I wonder if some sellers don't know that their items are counterfeit.  Obviously there are deliberate scammers on eBay, but I think in some cases people sell a used item thinking it's authentic.  I'm trying the "Refund" method for a bag I don't believe is authentic and using that as my reason.  I don't want to deliberately bring someone down in their ratings.  I want a refund and an explanation from the seller.


----------



## thedeer1

TheSunIsShining said:


> This is just really unlucky


I just received a "Prada" bag from eBay and was excited about it.  However, after doing an online authenticity check I find that it's coming up short in some areas.  Fortunately I purchased from a seller who allows returns.  It's disappointing that the knockoffs are so available on eBay.


----------



## AM1979

Great info thanks.


----------



## Ginger12345

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=321746931707 

A fake purse, I told the seller to give her the heads up and she merely added an "authenticity disclaimer," which is also prohibited by EBay. I reported the listing several days ago... It ends tomorrow and has bids on it. If you have a moment, please help report. Thank you!


----------



## Msbuffy100

please report

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MG-Style-Ge...635?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e790303

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MG-Style-Ge...805?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9e78d8b5

Also can the first post be updated?   It seems some of the ways to report have changed.


----------



## KW14

mar1an1 said:


> There has been a few posting of LV Turenne GM on Ebay that look a bit suspicious.  Some of the sellers may be the same posing as 2 different sellers.  I saw the same exact background used on different pictures by different sellers.
> For example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...721?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4191c07df9
> Versus the COMPLETED one:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> Please exercise caution.  I'm interested on Turenne GM as well, thus has been looking.  But my alarm seems to go off over these listings.


Is there any way to know if two people are using the same pictures? I've also noticed some people take their bag down for a day and then repost under a totally new username. Is there any way to identify that if say you don't see the original post?


----------



## Parisiangirl

I can't believe that anyone even has the nerve to post such a terrible counterfeit LV bag, and yet it's getting 33 views per hour.  I noticed the title only says:  "Designer Handbag"

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Designer-Handbag-/201349055989?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee156c5f5


----------



## Parisiangirl

thedeer1 said:


> I wonder if some sellers don't know that their items are counterfeit.  Obviously there are deliberate scammers on eBay, but I think in some cases people sell a used item thinking it's authentic.  I'm trying the "Refund" method for a bag I don't believe is authentic and using that as my reason.  I don't want to deliberately bring someone down in their ratings.  I want a refund and an explanation from the seller.


I think some sellers really don't care.  I won't buy anything to resell  unless I'm 100% sure it's authentic.  I will spend hours doing the  research, and if I have any doubt, I won't buy it or resell it.
There have been times where I have asked for extra pictures of heat stamps or zipper pulls so I could authenticate an item, and the sellers reply was that they didn't sell counterfeits and to look at their feedback rating.  Needless to say, I didn't purchase the item.  I've seen too many sellers with 100% feedback ratings selling counterfeit items to buyers.


----------



## Marmarides

Please, please help report these hideous fakes that the seller is asking over $1000 for.... 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Christian-l...579?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4aea7a29f3


----------



## sweetbebe

Great info ,Thank you !!


----------



## ssula

I too have only done the first option and it's nice to know there are options for reporting!


----------



## V0N1B2

Please help to report this before the bidding ends in two hours.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BOTTEGA-VENETA-BLUE-SNAKESKIN-AND-INTRECCIATO-LEATHER-TOTE-BAG-/261977653116

This is a zero feedback seller.  ALL of the bids came today, all within minutes of each other.
Are they shilling their own fake bag?  There have been 8 bidders and 63 bids.
I checked out the other listings (active and sold/completed) but I am not an eBay pro like many of you here.  Can anyone shed some light whether or not it's even a legitimate listing? I mean, is the seller bumping up the price in the hopes of generating buzz and some unsuspecting buyer places a bid?  Can the seller also be reported for selling these fakes? (and they're ALL fakes)


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

So does E-bay even look when you report an item? Fake Chanel reported yesterday and the bidding is still going on. I hope it isn't anyone form TPF.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Caviar-Black-Grand-Shopper-Tote-GST-Silver-/261988948425


----------



## PikaboICU

This is awful... Please report

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Balenciaga-Handbag/231693513034?

UGH Here's another one! 
www.ebay.com/itm/100-Authentic-Classic-Balenciaga-City-Bag-with-Classic-Hardware-Black/121766846656


----------



## PikaboICU

Puttin On Ayers said:


> So does E-bay even look when you report an item? Fake Chanel reported yesterday and the bidding is still going on. I hope it isn't anyone form TPF.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-Caviar-Black-Grand-Shopper-Tote-GST-Silver-/261988948425



OMGOSH!
That sold.. Some poor sap got taken for $1454.00

EEKS!

I think it takes 2-3 reports to trigger the look see.
After the bots log 2-3 a person evals I believe. If there are a LOT of reports perhaps the bots will delete..
SAD!


----------



## Butterflyweed

KW14 said:


> Is there any way to know if two people are using the same pictures? I've also noticed some people take their bag down for a day and then repost under a totally new username. Is there any way to identify that if say you don't see the original post?




These are super fake bags, sadly, I got caught in the trap, the bag looks so real that even the authenticators got fooled, but good thing I've been checking items that are fake here in the purse forum, and just found out that these are fake, I have it authenticated again by a private authenticator, I file a claimed with ebay and I'm trying to get my money back, sad part is ebay wants me to return the item to the seller instead of destroying it. She will sell it again  once she receives it.


----------



## htjytd

I too have only done the first option and it's nice to know there are options for reporting!


----------



## LLC

PikaboICU said:


> OMGOSH!
> That sold.. Some poor sap got taken for $1454.00
> 
> EEKS!
> 
> I think it takes 2-3 reports to trigger the look see.
> After the bots log 2-3 a person evals I believe. If there are a LOT of reports perhaps the bots will delete..
> SAD!



I just reported it also...

Just a tip in case someone didn't know: you can report a bag even AFTER the auction ends. Hit "see original listing", hit report.


----------



## andreas230_1

Hello I agree on eBay there are so many fake articles i also have a problem right now.

Can please here somebody help me i bought a Gucci wallet on eBay and im not sure if its a original. 
The Gold ring on it get black color and make a dirty black color  on the leather. And in my eye´s this can not be a original when the ornamental ring get discoloring.

What do you think can it be ?


----------



## BeenBurned

andreas230_1 said:


> Hello I agree on eBay there are so many fake articles i also have a problem right now.
> 
> Can please here somebody help me i bought a Gucci wallet on eBay and im not sure if its a original.
> The Gold ring on it get black color and make a dirty black color  on the leather. And in my eye´s this can not be a original when the ornamental ring get discoloring.
> 
> What do you think can it be ?


You should post here. Read #1 to make sure you follow the required format and have appropriate information and pictures.
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/authenticate-this-gucci-read-the-rules-and-use-922866.html


----------



## lguinagh

Butterflyweed said:


> These are super fake bags, sadly, I got caught in the trap, the bag looks so real that even the authenticators got fooled, but good thing I've been checking items that are fake here in the purse forum, and just found out that these are fake, I have it authenticated again by a private authenticator, I file a claimed with ebay and I'm trying to get my money back, sad part is ebay wants me to return the item to the seller instead of destroying it. She will sell it again  once she receives it.



I am new to this forum.  Despite the nagging voice in my head bought a bag off ebay that I thought was no longer available at Tory Burch.  I suspect it's fake because the hardware isn't stamped.   I am just trying to read up on info.

Were you able to leave feedback that it was fake?   The person I bought it from has been selling since 2004 - and wonder how she hasn't got caught if it's fake.  
Does ebay do anything to the seller?


----------



## Mimi_09

Please report this fake Louis Vuitton Turenne Gm:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/M48815-Auth...=item4af71afbb5:g:jHkAAOSwFqJWk9YG&rmvSB=true


----------



## Mimi_09

lguinagh said:


> I am new to this forum.  Despite the nagging voice in my head bought a bag off ebay that I thought was no longer available at Tory Burch.  I suspect it's fake because the hardware isn't stamped.   I am just trying to read up on info.
> 
> Were you able to leave feedback that it was fake?   The person I bought it from has been selling since 2004 - and wonder how she hasn't got caught if it's fake.
> Does ebay do anything to the seller?


 
If the seller violated Ebay listing guidelines, the listing may be removed, and may be subject to a range of other actions, including restrictions of buying and selling privileges and suspension of the account.


----------



## Marmarides

Please help report all of these fakes 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-LO...765091?hash=item4647d3aba3:g:GpYAAOSwoydWn6fB

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...602360?hash=item54293527f8:g:PAYAAOSwVL1V~tJW

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian-louboutin-/151958949649?hash=item2361758f11:g:BcMAAOSwqrtWoh3r

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/christian...143368?hash=item35f9ad2f88:g:L5wAAOSwKtlWofke

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...071103?hash=item43e8a70e3f:g:hrIAAOSwpRRWoWUd

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian...801146?hash=item33b056a7ba:g:fDAAAOSwqYBWoVoG

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CHRISTIAN...279543?hash=item25b54972b7:g:884AAOSwoydWoiHf

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Peeptoes-von...647282?hash=item3f5b0ef7f2:g:dz4AAOSwoydWmTtu

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-LO...847971?hash=item3f5a88b3a3:g:RXYAAOSw5dNWk7~g

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...280227?hash=item2ee9ef75e3:g:HacAAOSwSHZWgn7g


----------



## stellaai

Thanks, CobaltBlu 

This info is really helpful!


----------



## madbag3342

I discovered a seller that uses several different user names who sells fake Hermes Evelynes. The bags ship from Palm Harbor, Florida. I was dumb enough to fall for it, but I did get all my money back. But what an aggravation. Now I've made it my mission to get them off ebay.Can you believe this? They actually re-listed the fake bag two days after I returned it! I reported it immediately and it was immediately removed. I check EVERY DAY and have reported two bags so far, different user names, same seller (with excellent reviews), same place of shipment. I will not give up until they are gone forever. Right now they have a bag for auction and 25 people are bidding. Hopefully, ebay will act before the auction ends. 

This is the bag. It's a a nice fake, but still a FAKE. Oh, I'm so mad. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Auth...elyne-PM-Bag-/281952287395?fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Fake Hermes Kelly

http://m.ebay.com/itm/321911195265

And to my knowledge, the seller has listed a fake Chanel as well (sequined 2.55 with vachetta looking straps??):

http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL-L...GLE-FLAP-BAG-GOLD-HW-/321900434008?nav=SEARCH

P.S. the seller already has a negative feedback for selling a FAKE BAG. Not a coincidence.


----------



## pillowfightclub

This is good to know. I've bought LV from eBay for years, but this time I may have been duped! So sad. Fingers crossed it isn't the case, but if it is I seriously think I should report it.


----------



## gemmatan

Personally, I had an experience to deal with eBay representatives to get the refund recently and I like to share with everybody.

I won an item from Israel on Jan of 2016 and I found it's a counterfeit item after I received it.
I contacted with seller and asked to return it and get the refund. The seller played tricks with me that this is very good quality item and insisted to ask me to return it by the first class USPS international mail with tracking number.

The tracking service for first class USPS international mail is NOT available from local USPS retail office actually but it's free and limited service online purchasing only (just not same as priority or express international mails). I ask eBay representative to step in for this issue but the representative ask me to follow the seller's instruction to return it.

The first class USPS international mail is slow and this free tracking service will be no longer available online after 2 weeks if I don't keep requesting USPS online to email me the tracking status within 2 weeks. I didn't pay attention on it then eBay email me that they have to close this case and tell me the item has become lost in transit and no longer traceable, I lost my money on that time.

I called USPS (1-800-222-1811) to get the tracking number alive again then I called eBay to appeal this case. The eBay representative ask me to wait until the seller received it then call back again. But the trick is that the free tracking service for first class USPS international mail is no guarantee or not even "Proof of Delivery" actions available online. The USPS representative told me that the Israel post office don't have to scan this mail since it's a first class mail after I made the 2nd call to USPS. This USPS tracking status is stuck at the Israel ISC and no update for more than a month now.

I made the 2nd call to eBay to explain this situation but the representative told me that is it and she can't help me on it. I asked to speak with a manager then a person called me back and I told him this story again. An hour later the he called me again, they did review my case and told me that I can get the refund in this eBay dispute case. I got full money back except the returned shipping fee.

During that time, I have learned that just don't give up a close case, I am not loss yet since I can appeal the decision on a closed case within 30 days. Speak with different eBay representatives will get different helps and results. Fully understand the USPS services before I do the international mail. Finally, I should pay attention to the policies of "eBay Money Back Guarantee" carefully and there is a policy for counterfeit items. I was regret on it that I should ask eBay to step in and emphasis on this "Counterfeit" watch at the first time then I don't have to waste more than a month to deal with seller and eBay/USPS representatives or even don't have to returned it maybe.

FYI:

eBay Money Back Guarantee
http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html
Counterfeit items:
If a buyer suspects that an item is counterfeit, and there are strong indicators that the item is counterfeit, we don't require the buyer to return the item to the seller. The buyer agrees to cooperate with us to ensure the proper disposal of the item. In such instances, we refund the buyer for the full cost of the item and original shipping, and the seller reimburses us for the refund. The buyer may not sell the item on eBay or elsewhere.


----------



## Mimi_09

gemmatan said:


> Personally, I had an experience to deal with eBay representatives to get the refund recently and I like to share with everybody.
> 
> I won an item from Israel on Jan of 2016 and I found it's a counterfeit item after I received it.
> I contacted with seller and asked to return it and get the refund. The seller played tricks with me that this is very good quality item and insisted to ask me to return it by the first class USPS international mail with tracking number.
> 
> The tracking service for first class USPS international mail is NOT available from local USPS retail office actually but it's free and limited service online purchasing only (just not same as priority or express international mails). I ask eBay representative to step in for this issue but the representative ask me to follow the seller's instruction to return it.
> 
> The first class USPS international mail is slow and this free tracking service will be no longer available online after 2 weeks if I don't keep requesting USPS online to email me the tracking status within 2 weeks. I didn't pay attention on it then eBay email me that they have to close this case and tell me the item has become lost in transit and no longer traceable, I lost my money on that time.
> 
> I called USPS (1-800-222-1811) to get the tracking number alive again then I called eBay to appeal this case. The eBay representative ask me to wait until the seller received it then call back again. But the trick is that the free tracking service for first class USPS international mail is no guarantee or not even "Proof of Delivery" actions available online. The USPS representative told me that the Israel post office don't have to scan this mail since it's a first class mail after I made the 2nd call to USPS. This USPS tracking status is stuck at the Israel ISC and no update for more than a month now.
> 
> I made the 2nd call to eBay to explain this situation but the representative told me that is it and she can't help me on it. I asked to speak with a manager then a person called me back and I told him this story again. An hour later the he called me again, they did review my case and told me that I can get the refund in this eBay dispute case. I got full money back except the returned shipping fee.
> 
> During that time, I have learned that just don't give up a close case, I am not loss yet since I can appeal the decision on a closed case within 30 days. Speak with different eBay representatives will get different helps and results. Fully understand the USPS services before I do the international mail. Finally, I should pay attention to the policies of "eBay Money Back Guarantee" carefully and there is a policy for counterfeit items. I was regret on it that I should ask eBay to step in and emphasis on this "Counterfeit" watch at the first time then I don't have to waste more than a month to deal with seller and eBay/USPS representatives or even don't have to returned it maybe.
> 
> FYI:
> 
> eBay Money Back Guarantee
> http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/money-back-guarantee.html
> Counterfeit items:
> If a buyer suspects that an item is counterfeit, and there are strong indicators that the item is counterfeit, we don't require the buyer to return the item to the seller. The buyer agrees to cooperate with us to ensure the proper disposal of the item. In such instances, we refund the buyer for the full cost of the item and original shipping, and the seller reimburses us for the refund. The buyer may not sell the item on eBay or elsewhere.


 
Thank you very much gemmatan for sharing this!  :urock:


----------



## gemmatan

Mimi_09 said:


> Thank you very much gemmatan for sharing this!  :urock:



You are welcome and I have no idea that has anyone the experiences by using the "Counterfeit item" rule of eBay from this forum want to share with us? thanks.


----------



## cherry_pop

Please help report these obvious fakes:

Louboutins:

http://www.ebay.com/usr/mycloset823?_trksid=p2047675.l2559

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...401036?hash=item25a8992e0c:g:Pv8AAOSwgQ9ViPCD

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...403288?hash=item25a89936d8:g:GoAAAOSwu4BViPGT

Hermes Croc Kelly:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TImeless-Au...671692?hash=item25abc6068c:g:PYYAAOSw9mFWM~tk


----------



## kuhoang

cherry_pop said:


> Please help report these obvious fakes:
> 
> Louboutins:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/usr/mycloset823?_trksid=p2047675.l2559
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...401036?hash=item25a8992e0c:g:Pv8AAOSwgQ9ViPCD
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-CHRIST...403288?hash=item25a89936d8:g:GoAAAOSwu4BViPGT
> 
> Hermes Croc Kelly:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/TImeless-Au...671692?hash=item25abc6068c:g:PYYAAOSw9mFWM~tk



1st one is down. 3rd one is re-listed.

Reported the last 3!


----------



## kuhoang

blondissima777 said:


> Fake Hermes Kelly
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/321911195265
> 
> And to my knowledge, the seller has listed a fake Chanel as well (sequined 2.55 with vachetta looking straps??):
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-CHANEL-L...GLE-FLAP-BAG-GOLD-HW-/321900434008?nav=SEARCH
> 
> P.S. the seller already has a negative feedback for selling a FAKE BAG. Not a coincidence.



Reported!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

kuhoang said:


> Reported!


Thanks, Kuhoang! We're helping save someone from getting ripped off. Wonder how they would feel if it happened to them!!!


----------



## kuhoang

blondissima777 said:


> Thanks, Kuhoang! We're helping save someone from getting ripped off. Wonder how they would feel if it happened to them!!!



It's my pleasure blondissima777. It happened to me years ago and that is why I am here doing my best to help out a bit


----------



## NOIRetMoi

kuhoang said:


> It's my pleasure blondissima777. It happened to me years ago and that is why I am here doing my best to help out a bit



It just happened to me recently, except it wasn't a bag. It was a very obvious fake Herve Leger dress, from a so called "Authentic Authentic" .com high end consigment store, who pride themselves on their authenticators and experts. I'm neither; just a person who own certain shoes and can tell a fake from a real one and demanded they remove a fake Chanel flat and fake Valentino Rockstud flat from the site before receiving my dress. It's sad that nowadays you can barely trust anyone other than your own knowledge, a reputable 3rd party authenticator or go to the original store itself.


----------



## kuhoang

blondissima777 said:


> It just happened to me recently, except it wasn't a bag. It was a very obvious fake Herve Leger dress, from a so called "Authentic Authentic" .com high end consigment store, who pride themselves on their authenticators and experts. I'm neither; just a person who own certain shoes and can tell a fake from a real one and demanded they remove a fake Chanel flat and fake Valentino Rockstud flat from the site before receiving my dress. It's sad that nowadays you can barely trust anyone other than your own knowledge, a reputable 3rd party authenticator or go to the original store itself.



Me too and I am so glad that I found this site. The authenticators here are very trustworthy, and I am very appreciated their time and service. 
:tpfrox:


----------



## LadyCupid

reporting a fake. Do not ever buy from this seller fancy*finds.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-Mini...802833?hash=item4afff4a451:g:BZwAAOSwBw5XQ7Lv

This seller has stolen pictures from yoogiscloset initially and when I confront seller asking why she is using yoogis closet pics, she denied it. Then she changed to a whole set of new pics which I have seen also from Instagram reseller and she still kept the one picture of the date stamp that was stolen from Yoogiscloset. Here is the picture of the year stamp from Yoogiscloset.com.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes...ther-palladium-plated-kelly-pochette-bag.html

The bag from Yoogis was not purchased by her which I am sure because another ebay seller (luxuryneeds) actually has the bag listed too on ebay and that bag matches Yoogis pictures perfectly so this dishonest fancy*finds seller is not trustworthy. Do NOT ever buy from this seller. 

I did some investigation of her name and came up this lady might be filing a chapter 7 and previously also owned a site/store that sells fake items.


----------



## cry4moons

Problem with reporting to ebay is, that the listing goes off, but later seller relist it with slight modifications or different user id, and someone eventually will get hooked. There should be a better way of screening items. 

I am not an expert but to me, this looks like a really obvious fake:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...905335?hash=item2a6928c277:g:IxoAAOSwKfVXEYRF


----------



## Ede_Yacob

I keep reporting Cartier LOVE bracelet fakes  which are passed off as Authentic.
A ded-giveaway is on the screwing mechanism holes surpassing their location and irregular dents around the screw head indetation.


----------



## newuser2014

Hi everyone

I would just like to inform everyone that this seller on ebay " exco5 " is selling fakes and forging receipts to make his items seem authentic and not have items authenticated before or after purchase. I have reported him to the police and reported him to ebay but ebay doesnt care. Everytime I have contacted them they just ignore me. Anyone know what to do to close his account? This seller should be stopped!


----------



## cry4moons

This is just horrible looking fake http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...769095?hash=item3d1df79207:g:bbkAAOSwepJXbHL7


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

fake http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...872755?hash=item25bf09aeb3:g:eHcAAOSwjXRXcWrc


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

another fake http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-BRAND-...231660?hash=item236c52f62c:g:4bAAAOSwNKVXMfvz


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

fakie http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...9c98200&pid=100167&rk=3&rkt=3&sd=272227319946


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

another fake http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOMENS-LOUI...138038?hash=item19ecce7df6:g:PHkAAMXQeW5TaVJ4


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Louis-Vuitt...767576?hash=item281b3e6c18:g:epEAAOSwM4xXcZLN


----------



## Khatta Mitha Mirch

another fake http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOUIS-VUITT...438992?hash=item3f6621ecd0:g:HnYAAOSwgY9XepGw


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Hello ladies, just wanted to post this here since I would love to protect any further ladies from purchasing from this person. I received an Antigona from this person and I didn't even need to send it to Carol Diva to know it was fake. The stitching was coming undone before I lifted it out of the box it shipped in! Please report this person ladies!! I don't know why his feedback doesn't reflect/mention any of his unauthentic bags but beware of purchasing from him! Help me take him off of eBay ladies!!

http://ebay.to/2cPoKuZ


----------



## DimpleGirl

This seller is selling fake Fendi and Celine bags.  I asked seller for additional photos for authentication and she refused.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Auth-FENDI-...Hv6CVpPV%2FAl%2BnSBKI%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hariandro001

yes,i ordered a jbl headset from ebay ..but they didnot delivered and not gave proper info about product.after i got that productbox eithout opening it i found its fake one  by its trademark.So i cancelled..Thank god i ordered in cod or else they will not refund..


----------



## mrsinsyder

Fake Celine here
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-PHAN...8d4ffa3&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=361849089399


----------



## forumpursefan

The problem is most of time eBay won't do anything and let an unsuspecting buyer fall for the fake.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

eBay seller monkee 333 is selling a ysl medium college handbag. I asked for photos with the date code and she said she wouldn't take any more pictures but put the tag on top of the black medium collage bag and it said sac sdj nano in a beige color. Confirmed when I googled the item number on the tag it brought up the sac sdj nano. I will report it to eBay. Where else can I report this on the forum. I haven't experienced this situation before. Thank you for your help.


----------



## becca7401

There is a seller - upyourantiques-7 - who keeps selling fakes. I have my eye on them and keep reporting and whilst eBay take the items down, the seller just relists.

Have a look at this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Large...110693?hash=item2126658ee5:g:sWgAAOSwurZZEADf - clearly fake, the receipt is ridiculous (a genuine Selfridges receipt but cut off and not included with listing) and an amazing explanation:

"Brought In Sale As Bag Had Very Minor Imperfection The Name On Front Of Bag Is Slightly Uneven But Only Noticable Under Close Inspection. 
This Was Down To A Faulty Batch. 
Hence Reduced Price!"

Also, see http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNOWT-Aut...324065?hash=item21268754e1:g:WQwAAOSw7GRZFNCH and http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNOWT-BLA...197200?hash=item2126856550:g:2zsAAOSw0hlZFK7R

Unfortunately, looking at the feedback the seller has recently sold a 'Proenza Schouler' bag - here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Authe...-Lux-TURQUOISE-BLUE-Satchel-NEW-/142360755027

I don't know anything to authenticate this or not (the others are such obvious fakes) but, given this seller seems to sell exclusively fakes, I'm assuming the PS bag is one too.

These people make me so angry!


----------



## becca7401

They've just uploaded another one! Here - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNOWT-100...T-Black-Crocodile-Embossed-Purse/142384145264

Fake receipt and it looks like they've photoshopped the logo on the first picture


----------



## kpalsy

becca7401 said:


> They've just uploaded another one! Here - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BNOWT-100...T-Black-Crocodile-Embossed-Purse/142384145264
> 
> Fake receipt and it looks like they've photoshopped the logo on the first picture



It is a terrible problem.  The other day, I was on eBay researching a seller.  They had "top seller status," but their feedback reflected the accusation of six fake bags just within the past six months.  How can they hold that title, meanwhile regularly participating in copyright infringement?  It is criminal, but eBay continues to allow them to sell and with that superior status.


----------



## sherryjean27

I was gonna sell a prada bag for my friend that she bought off of ebay back in Feb 2017.  Beautiful bag. I said well I better get it authenticated just to be sure. She paid $850 for the bag.  It was a counterfeit
*prima*diva* *     was the ebay seller.  She tried messaging her and letting her know. No response.  The sad thing is she told my friend that she bought it from Prada Store. My friend reported to ebay.


----------



## Marmarides

I have started reporting eBay fakes again, please help get rid of these people!!
All FAKES:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christan-Lo...378285?hash=item3d50e7df2d:g:8JAAAOSwyXNaHcdL

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...087424?hash=item1ed48de340:g:hGMAAOSwAaJaHWIq

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...129837?hash=item3af8bb556d:g:abYAAOSwh1paHCHo

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...816766?hash=item3af8a74c3e:g:rmIAAOSwPzhZ6PWi

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...600010?hash=item4b2eac700a:g:uOkAAOSwy~BaEaL9

https://www.ebay.de/itm/christian-l...123238?hash=item4b2e86a526:g:abQAAOSwVA5aBgZB

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...495734?hash=item41d56bf2b6:g:rIQAAOSwA~VaHrxJ

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...782208?hash=item1c99860800:g:5k4AAOSwP4FaHqdX

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Verkaufe-wu...821832?hash=item25e65fb4c8:g:4gQAAOSw5VtaGXX~

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...039843?hash=item28476d56e3:g:lt4AAOSwCMFaDqYY

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...534642?hash=item4b2df455b2:g:hPIAAOSwnTdaECDb

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Damenschuhe...139725?hash=item4b2ddf0ccd:g:1DgAAOSwNkJaEZ-z

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-l...681539?hash=item41d47aa483:g:HbgAAOSwKQ9aDvvB


----------



## Marmarides

This seller 
https://www.ebay.de/usr/steffen6732
has been selling so many fakes on eBay, please help report him. You can also report ended auctions and help people get their money back. 

Please report:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Pumps-Chris...Weihnachten-Silvesterparty-Gr-37/122832163836

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Stiefelette...899094?hash=item1c98a2eed6:g:ggQAAOSw0W5aFIU9

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Pumps-Chris...095327?hash=item1c942d849f:g:tTAAAOSwk~NZ2n~T

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Stiefelette...078949?hash=item1c942d44a5:g:Wq8AAOSwVC1Z2o2F

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...795845?hash=item1c93258c85:g:xHwAAOSwuLFZzA~j

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-Lo...748859?hash=item1c927cfc3b:g:lnMAAOSwEotZxN3G

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Damen-und-He...476422?hash=item1c91a33486:g:LXgAAOSwZr9ZuT06

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Pokahantos

i don't  know how top rated ebay seller got this status; there is one who sell YSL fake bags and ebay still keep these seller selling items!
There should be an authentication forum to officially authenticate seller before starting listing items.


----------



## JustAgUrL

is there a YSL thread for fake bags? 

My husband accidentally bought a fake YSL for me...  and now, I have been looking and there are a LOT of them. 

He bought one said it was in NY, but it was in China. 
It was a 0 Feedback seller... he was tired and not paying attention... 
realized after he paid. 
Now, he is having to fight with PayPal to get his money back. 
He didn't know he was supposed to open the case with ebay, since they removed the item listing. 
Ebay took down the listing, after he realized that the bag was fake and was using 
photos from another site. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...265566?hash=item3d52fc359e:g:92YAAOSwI59aMjyD

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-...768884?hash=item3d5303e3b4:g:NQYAAOSwOA1aMQ6x

https://www.ebay.com/itm/YSL-Yves-S...920883?hash=item23954101f3:g:aFgAAOSwUYNaMPVk

There are too many for me to list myself. 

It would be much easier if there is a thread for YSL fakes. 

Thank you.


----------



## Marmarides

Please help report this horrible seller, she is selling Fakes again :

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...536518?hash=item2a990f32c6:g:4kQAAOSwzRlaLZ6k

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## okdot

This seller is pretending to be a consignment store. Selling fake jewelry and other items.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/refashionconsignment/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

All the Chanel and Dior jewelry items are fake. The stamping is wrong. She doesn't have any packaging for anything and keeps copying descriptions and listing items as 'comes as is'. Please report


----------



## faithbw

I reported a fake Le Pliage Purse yesterday but it's still up. It's a really bad one too. Please report:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Longchamp-...rentrq:1d31474d1630ab13216cee77ffff2a98|iid:1


----------



## mrsinsyder

Fake Dior heels. She’s on reddit wondering how she can get away with selling fakes. 

https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-...URO-Size-37-5/263715142350?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


----------



## BeenBurned

mrsinsyder said:


> Fake Dior heels. She’s on reddit wondering how she can get away with selling fakes.
> 
> https://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/Christian-...URO-Size-37-5/263715142350?_mwBanner=1&_rdt=1


Apparently, the seller was told they're fake. She added a revision to the description: "These heels are dior inspired!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Coco de Mer

Fake Dolce bag.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-DOLCE-GABBANA-Miss-Sicily-beige-bag-GORGEOUS/232797927655?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908105057&meid=30b79bde636d4f27926dda1af6682e89&pid=100675&rk=7&rkt=15&sd=323279183913&itm=232797927655&_trksid=p2481888.c100675.m4236&_trkparms=pageci:2a4eda27-6bea-11e8-b4f4-74dbd180257c|parentrq:e4c38d711630ab6b46be2ddbfffb6015|iid:1


----------



## Gingymummy

muggles said:


> I just got scammed on ebay, I purchased a LG Marc Jacobs Multipocket and it came today, FAKE FAKE FAKE, i reported it to my credit card company and to paypal. But ebay won't do anything for 10 days!!


Oh dear...  Sorry to hear about it, my partner also got me a Longchamp online thinking he got a good deal having it S$50 cheaper than the outlet but end up it is a fake. He did not get back anything since the seller mia after that. So you pay using paypal? Some credit card companies do not entertain I think... (but i am not sure, you can let us know the outcome)


----------



## nikkich

Hello, I have been a victim of fraud on ebay, I bought a fake LV bag for a lot of money and opened a dispute on ebay and they have asked for manufacturer proof that the item is fake that I could not possible provide as I am based in Croatia. After that, I opened a dispute on paypal and they ask for police report. How should that police report look? What should I do, I am so hopeless. I contacted authenticate4u.com and they provided their email evaluation confirming the item is fake. Also the seller is not responding at all and the seller currently has 10 days to reply in paypal dispute. What happens if the seller does not respond at all? Any advice would be most helpful.


----------



## anasanfran

It amazes me that every time this fake Gucci is relisted (about a million times, btw) I report it and yet eBay does nothing, after the humongous fine and penalty they paid LV for allowing fakes on eBay. Does commission on a $399 sale really mean that much to them? Grrrrrrrrrr..... 
.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Authe...m570.l1313.TR0.TRC4.A0.H0.XBLONDIE+GUCCI.TRS5


----------



## zyzyx9

Hi
Ebay doesn’t care about proauthenticators or anything like that. You have to report it to police. In uk I used the police website 
https://www.actionfraud.police.uk/report_fraud 
After filling a very long form, I got an email with crime number which I passed on to ebay. Within 2 days from that I got my money back. 
You have to see if you have cyber crime police website in your country, if not just go to the police station.
Ps under no circumstances send the bag back! It is crime to send counterfeit items and you could get in trouble. You will most possibly be asked to destroy it.

Hope this helps xx






nikkich said:


> Hello, I have been a victim of fraud on ebay, I bought a fake LV bag for a lot of money and opened a dispute on ebay and they have asked for manufacturer proof that the item is fake that I could not possible provide as I am based in Croatia. After that, I opened a dispute on paypal and they ask for police report. How should that police report look? What should I do, I am so hopeless. I contacted authenticate4u.com and they provided their email evaluation confirming the item is fake. Also the seller is not responding at all and the seller currently has 10 days to reply in paypal dispute. What happens if the seller does not respond at all? Any advice would be most helpful.


----------



## nikkich

zyzyx9 said:


> Hi
> Ebay doesn’t care about proauthenticators or anything like that. You have to report it to police. In uk I used the police website
> https://www.actionfraud.police.uk/report_fraud
> After filling a very long form, I got an email with crime number which I passed on to ebay. Within 2 days from that I got my money back.
> You have to see if you have cyber crime police website in your country, if not just go to the police station.
> Ps under no circumstances send the bag back! It is crime to send counterfeit items and you could get in trouble. You will most possibly be asked to destroy it.
> 
> Hope this helps xx


Thank you for your helpful answer. I managed to receive refund from paypal and I have filed police report in my local police station and then I had to translate it to english by court intepreter. It was very complicated for me but I am so glad as it was a lot of money.
However I have to share my extremely negative experience with ebay, I spoke to them on chat and they kept on asking for manufacturer proof the item is not authentic which LV does not provide. They even said other members have been able to get it many times. I explained I do not have any store near and I could not possibly get it, and they also refused any online authentication services. I have to say I have only positive feedbacks, around 300, and have been on ebay since 2011. The seller I have bought from had only 6 feedbacks and ebay even removed the listing as they knew the item was a fake/replica. I had to close my request on ebay as I have figured they do not want to help me out and they said their seniors will look at this case but won't refund if I do not provide manufacturers proof as it is a high value transaction. I turned to paypal and opened a case, they asked for police report and they refunded 10 days later. I want to advise others not to mention the item is not authentic to ebay, as I think it is better to claim the item is damaged or not as described and insist on that. It is such a shame that ebay protects scammers and selling replicas and also I felt so unprotected even though they always brag about how buyer is protected.


----------



## zyzyx9

I’m so sorry to hear how badly you’ve been treated  I know how stressful it is and the millions of conversations with people that don’t care :/ thankfully you got it back! They are awful and I’m always so scared when I sell anything or buy coz you never know what’s gonna be the next problem  



nikkich said:


> Thank you for your helpful answer. I managed to receive refund from paypal and I have filed police report in my local police station and then I had to translate it to english by court intepreter. It was very complicated for me but I am so glad as it was a lot of money.
> However I have to share my extremely negative experience with ebay, I spoke to them on chat and they kept on asking for manufacturer proof the item is not authentic which LV does not provide. They even said other members have been able to get it many times. I explained I do not have any store near and I could not possibly get it, and they also refused any online authentication services. I have to say I have only positive feedbacks, around 300, and have been on ebay since 2011. The seller I have bought from had only 6 feedbacks and ebay even removed the listing as they knew the item was a fake/replica. I had to close my request on ebay as I have figured they do not want to help me out and they said their seniors will look at this case but won't refund if I do not provide manufacturers proof as it is a high value transaction. I turned to paypal and opened a case, they asked for police report and they refunded 10 days later. I want to advise others not to mention the item is not authentic to ebay, as I think it is better to claim the item is damaged or not as described and insist on that. It is such a shame that ebay protects scammers and selling replicas and also I felt so unprotected even though they always brag about how buyer is protected.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Just a head's up, I've been searching for an LV Neverfull on eBay. Just for s***s and giggles I checked off new only, and multiple listing showed up, all for less than half of LV's cost, all from sellers (single seller??) who just joined, all different long weird names, and all 0 feedback. When did eBay become the new ioffer?? Is there any point in reporting these? It doesn't seem eBay does anything. It would take forever, there are so many. And that's only for Neverfulls.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hatfield1313 said:


> Just a head's up, I've been searching for an LV Neverfull on eBay. Just for s***s and giggles I checked off new only, and multiple listing showed up, all for less than half of LV's cost, all from sellers (single seller??) who just joined, all different long weird names, and all 0 feedback. When did eBay become the new ioffer?? Is there any point in reporting these? It doesn't seem eBay does anything. It would take forever, there are so many. And that's only for Neverfulls.


Yeah, that's been going on for a few years. THey're like whack-a-mole; one seller gets naru'ed and 3 more pop up with the same junk.


----------



## Hatfield1313

BeenBurned said:


> Yeah, that's been going on for a few years. THey're like whack-a-mole; one seller gets naru'ed and 3 more pop up with the same junk.


Geez that's crazy. I guess it's been longer than I thought since I searched for LV on eBay, I was really surprised.


----------



## BeenBurned

Hatfield1313 said:


> Geez that's crazy. I guess it's been longer than I thought since I searched for LV on eBay, I was really surprised.


If you can isolate them, you'll see several of the same sets of pictures, similar and identical descriptions, locations (supposedly) in obscure areas in US,  prices within pennies or dollars of each other and similar ID patterns.

These are some of the names I saved from about 18 months ago when they were doing the same thing with Neverfulls. (I had hundreds of names!) I think all are now naru but they just open new IDs and continue ripping people off.

aaronanderso-0
denisescofiel0
edwardstricklan0
xenshizhangxvf-5
owozgqzvx8
liaosmsuaku
wengmisha50626
lisarobiso
yiswagdsg
francesnorto-0
marthacheatha-0
michaelterril-0
johnnygrove-0
haozmoudklv7
francisconyer0
donaldmasse0
beverlyprovenche0
denisescofiel0
danielashmor-0
robertbohanno-0
aaronanderso-0
franciscogonzale-0
charlesgunte-0
francissimm0
bengbbkraisb_8
jigzihtajh_2


----------



## PatsyCline

Isn’t there a search option to eliminate sellers with less than a certain number of feedbacks?


----------



## Hatfield1313

BeenBurned said:


> If you can isolate them, you'll see several of the same sets of pictures, similar and identical descriptions, locations (supposedly) in obscure areas in US,  prices within pennies or dollars of each other and similar ID patterns.
> 
> These are some of the names I saved from about 18 months ago when they were doing the same thing with Neverfulls. (I had hundreds of names!) I think all are now naru but they just open new IDs and continue ripping people off.
> 
> aaronanderso-0
> denisescofiel0
> edwardstricklan0
> xenshizhangxvf-5
> owozgqzvx8
> liaosmsuaku
> wengmisha50626
> lisarobiso
> yiswagdsg
> francesnorto-0
> marthacheatha-0
> michaelterril-0
> johnnygrove-0
> haozmoudklv7
> francisconyer0
> donaldmasse0
> beverlyprovenche0
> denisescofiel0
> danielashmor-0
> robertbohanno-0
> aaronanderso-0
> franciscogonzale-0
> charlesgunte-0
> francissimm0
> bengbbkraisb_8
> jigzihtajh_2



Yup!!! That's all of them. I even saw one title where both said "used once!" Yeah you're still not gonna sell it for a fraction of the cost used only once. Who do they really think they're kidding. We need an eye roll emoji lol.


----------



## Hatfield1313

PatsyCline said:


> Isn’t there a search option to eliminate sellers with less than a certain number of feedbacks?


Just tried, it doesn't look like it.


----------



## BeenBurned

PatsyCline said:


> Isn’t there a search option to eliminate sellers with less than a certain number of feedbacks?


Nope. Ebay wants to encourage new membership and requiring a certain amount of feedback defeats the purpose. 

And TBH, my experience shows that long time, experienced members are the worst PITAs and I've never had an issue with a newbie. (The worst problems with newbies would be non-payment and that's minor. I just relist and resell. The worst part of my loss is a few days of exposure and that's pretty minor.)


----------



## Bestloubies

anasanfran said:


> It amazes me that every time this fake Gucci is relisted (about a million times, btw) I report it and yet eBay does nothing, after the humongous fine and penalty they paid LV for allowing fakes on eBay. Does commission on a $399 sale really mean that much to them? Grrrrrrrrrr.....
> .
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Authentic-Gucci-Blondie-Green-Leather-Bowler-Bag-Gold-GG-Tom-Ford-Satchel/283062984483?hash=item41e7de5f23:g:gTwAAOSwh5Fazhn3&_sacat=0&_nkw=BLONDIE+GUCCI&_from=R40&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC4.A0.H0.XBLONDIE+GUCCI.TRS5


I feel your pain and agree with you. I reported a seller who’s selling (as we speak it’s still active) 3 Marmont belt bags on eBay and he states they are “outlet quality”  (I’m guessing it’s new way to say they’re fake) and I reported and NOTHING! Listings: 232967882700 232967893487 232967890123 His username: gary.sts he’s selling Gucci fakes every day for 200-700usd and has perfect feedback! What’s going on with EBay? Scammers galore


----------



## Bestloubies

BeenBurned said:


> If you can isolate them, you'll see several of the same sets of pictures, similar and identical descriptions, locations (supposedly) in obscure areas in US,  prices within pennies or dollars of each other and similar ID patterns.
> 
> These are some of the names I saved from about 18 months ago when they were doing the same thing with Neverfulls. (I had hundreds of names!) I think all are now naru but they just open new IDs and continue ripping people off.
> 
> aaronanderso-0
> denisescofiel0
> edwardstricklan0
> xenshizhangxvf-5
> owozgqzvx8
> liaosmsuaku
> wengmisha50626
> lisarobiso
> yiswagdsg
> francesnorto-0
> marthacheatha-0
> michaelterril-0
> johnnygrove-0
> haozmoudklv7
> francisconyer0
> donaldmasse0
> beverlyprovenche0
> denisescofiel0
> danielashmor-0
> robertbohanno-0
> aaronanderso-0
> franciscogonzale-0
> charlesgunte-0
> francissimm0
> bengbbkraisb_8
> jigzihtajh_2


I’m sure there are tons of these. It’s kind of obvious when zero feedback sellers list expensive item. You know it’s fake. But there are thousands “legit” sellers with 100% feedback who sell fakes left and right. EBay is a pit. I don’t buy there and when I do I immediately regret and remember WHY I quit it in the first place.


----------



## bababebi

Beware eBay Seller LUXOYA. Also goes by LUXOTTA and TOUTCOUTURE. A persistent seller of counterfeit bags who falsely claims authentication certificates from bababebi. The certificates are FORGED. They are currently selling a Black Birkin and a Rouge Casaque Kelly. They sold a fake Malachite Birkin with a forged certificate from bababebi. I suspect positive feedback for Hermes sales is falsely manufactured feedback.

I have reported every time but it is very time consuming and so far eBay is permitting them to re list again and again as soon as the items are removed.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-35C...h=item5d8346751b:g:kYMAAOSwSlpb6aTf:rk:1:pf:0

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-32C...h=item5d83467492:g:L2sAAOSw-FNb6Zz4:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## BeenBurned

bababebi said:


> Beware eBay Seller LUXOYA. Also goes by LUXOTTA and TOUTCOUTURE. A persistent seller of counterfeit bags who falsely claims authentication certificates from bababebi. The certificates are FORGED. They are currently selling a Black Birkin and a Rouge Casaque Kelly. They sold a fake Malachite Birkin with a forged certificate from bababebi. I suspect positive feedback for Hermes sales is falsely manufactured feedback.
> 
> I have reported every time but it is very time consuming and so far eBay is permitting them to re list again and again as soon as the items are removed.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-35C...h=item5d8346751b:g:kYMAAOSwSlpb6aTf:rk:1:pf:0
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/HERMES-32C...h=item5d83467492:g:L2sAAOSw-FNb6Zz4:rk:2:pf:0


Beware: 
She's also on Poshmark as Brittany @Luxotta. 

Her listings were either removed or ended but this is a screenshot:


----------



## Marmarides

I am starting to report fake sellers again. Please help:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Louboutin-P...e:g:UmMAAOSw7cZcTgPU:rk:2:pf:1&frcectupt=true

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...d:g:b5gAAOSwAEFcPOW4:rk:3:pf:1&frcectupt=true

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...=item3d818948eb:g:Gg4AAOSwzExcTZuj:rk:12:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Louboutin-P...=item1cc7c692fb:g:SzMAAOSwRL1cShR8:rk:19:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...=item1cc5cce788:g:kRAAAOSwl5JcCEjF:rk:25:pf:0


----------



## Marmarides

Also fake:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-l...=item4434a7ed38:g:SKYAAOSw7HhcUtOC:rk:30:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/christian-l...=item1cc6fc73ef:g:-VAAAOSwjfdcF5dp:rk:49:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Damen-Balle...=item546992440d:g:MeQAAOSwUm5cLNvB:rk:55:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...=item3400557c22:g:p18AAOSwvf9b8WJX:rk:65:pf:0


----------



## Marmarides

And more fakes:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Louboutin-S...=item3400a06e93:g:z5UAAOSwnN5bfXS-:rk:72:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Louboutin-P...=item3b29b1c05f:g:sfIAAOSwaEdcUEKL:rk:78:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...=item1a70464629:g:jsoAAOSwmfhcOx07:rk:79:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...=item1a710457f0:g:AHEAAOSw0TBcP7JH:rk:90:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-l...=item41f9bd1c08:g:S2UAAOSwNXtcNH7K:rk:91:pf:0


----------



## Marmarides

All fake, please help report:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...item2ce40a69e5:g:h08AAOSwxu1Z2Sym:rk:134:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...item4b5c59d518:g:d-gAAOSwKEFbsnfD:rk:139:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Sale-Christ...item3b28ba113c:g:n-AAAOSwj9JcRZoj:rk:147:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Damen-Schuh...item1cc82c3faf:g:YTgAAOSwkcBa7cB7:rk:152:pf:0


----------



## Marmarides

Fake:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/CHRISTIAN-L...item3400557c3c:g:jaUAAOSwiqBb8WMh:rk:159:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...item2aabc358dc:g:i60AAOSwwAdbH7a6:rk:174:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...item3b29714322:g:k8wAAOSwMWpbp68l:rk:180:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...item2ac17fa734:g:MlMAAOSwQZdb~xIM:rk:183:pf:0

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...165966?hash=item1cc828428e:g:z~0AAOSw2EhanVLc

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Christian-L...459064?hash=item41f93debb8:g:eAoAAOSwQM1cTQ4f


----------



## FluffyMouse

I've reported a fake LV pochette. It's still up. The seller even admits in the item description that it's a replica. Hopefully Ebay removes it, I reported it a day ago. But I'm not counting on it..


----------



## BeenBurned

FluffyMouse said:


> I've reported a fake LV pochette. It's still up. The seller even admits in the item description that it's a replica. Hopefully Ebay removes it, I reported it a day ago. But I'm not counting on it..


Post on this thread: 
*Report This LV*


----------



## FluffyMouse

BeenBurned said:


> Post on this thread:
> *Report This LV*


Thanks BeenBurned, I posted it in the thread you mentioned.


----------



## Gabs007

FluffyMouse said:


> Thanks BeenBurned, I posted it in the thread you mentioned.



I just saw Fendis who are labelled Nine West, thought the seller made a mistake and sent them a message, in case they made a listing error and got a really nasty message back that she has no time to talk to a nobody...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-LO...710847?hash=item3d95b596bf:g:QToAAOSwMeBdjf-H


----------



## BeenBurned

Gabs007 said:


> I just saw Fendis who are labelled Nine West, thought the seller made a mistake and sent them a message, in case they made a listing error and got a really nasty message back that she has no time to talk to a nobody...
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FENDI-LO...710847?hash=item3d95b596bf:g:QToAAOSwMeBdjf-H


That's weird. The box is Fendi but if you zoom in on the shoes, they're Nine West. Yet the seller doesn't have "Nine West" anywhere!

It's reportable as KWS (key word spamming).

ETA: It's not a mistake. The seller is purposely misleading buyers to get the items looked at. 

These are Vince Camuto: 
*FENDI LOOKS WOMEN SHOES GORGEOUS 38 LEATHER*

These are Michael Kors. I have no idea if authentic.
*RIVER ISLAND GIRLS SHOES MK 13 AND A HALF*


----------



## bhurry

Hi all,  was looking into bidding on this item but want to make sure this is legit.  Has anyone had any experience from this seller https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...e&pageci=36b515b2-1ff7-4bc2-8dbf-2c84680a4976


----------



## BeenBurned

bhurry said:


> Hi all,  was looking into bidding on this item but want to make sure this is legit.  Has anyone had any experience from this seller https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-Van-Cleef-Arpels-Alhambra-Necklace-Diamond-Porcelain-Pink-Rose-Gold/323961270701?_mwBanner=1&ul_ref=https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/e11051.m43.l1123/7?euid=e4f9c265220a4981b72914a47018d1ad&bu=43212697905&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F323961270701&sojTags=bu=bu&srcrot=e11051.m43.l1123&rvr_id=0&rvr_ts=2d93ad6e16e0a8670235a952fffcf71e&ul_noapp=true&pageci=36b515b2-1ff7-4bc2-8dbf-2c84680a4976


There's probably a thread for authentication requests somewhere on the VCA subforum.
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/van-cleef-arpels.303/


----------



## Gabs007

Is it me, or is eBay getting laxer and laxer with fakes? There are a ton of Gucci's about that are totally fake, somebody claims to sell new Gucci scarves for 9.99... Nothing happens

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautifu...a=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gabs007 said:


> Is it me, or is eBay getting laxer and laxer with fakes? There are a ton of Gucci's about that are totally fake, somebody claims to sell new Gucci scarves for 9.99... Nothing happens
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beautiful-2020-New-Season-Gucci-UNISEX-Silky-Scarf/153731257513?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160727114228&meid=8822d5075e7e4afe92f1c3eaf60fe147&pid=100290&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=193227604492&itm=153731257513&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2060778&_trksid=p2060778.c100290.m3507


Well, that item was pulled... so...


----------



## Gabs007

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Well, that item was pulled... so...



There are still a bunch of fakes, I usually report them when I see them, days later they are still there, I guess they need a certain number of reports?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

Gabs007 said:


> There are still a bunch of fakes, I usually report them when I see them, days later they are still there, I guess they need a certain number of reports?


Anytime you want to have a second report, message me with the item numbers.  I’d be glad to report, too!!


----------



## 442454

Can anyone please comment on the following user and their listings:

lylymor09

an example listing:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bvlgari-serpenti-red-Handbag-Bulgari-Authentic-bag/164075838015?hash=item2633ae9a3f:g94AAOSwQlZeJNmN

They appear to be selling a lot of ‘authentic’ bags but strangely none have their authenticity cards, which (I think) is unusual if you owned so many high end luxury bags.


----------



## BeenBurned

442454 said:


> Can anyone please comment on the following user and their listings:
> 
> lylymor09
> 
> an example listing:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bvlgari-serpenti-red-Handbag-Bulgari-Authentic-bag/164075838015?hash=item2633ae9a3f:g94AAOSwQlZeJNmN
> 
> They appear to be selling a lot of ‘authentic’ bags but strangely none have their authenticity cards, which (I think) is unusual if you owned so many high end luxury bags.


I don't know Bulgari (Bvlgari) well enough to know whether that listing or any of her other listings are authentic or not. (I do know Coach but she doesn't show some of the necessary pictures needed to prove or disprove authenticity of the bag.)

What I will say is that your concern with the lack of "authenticity cards" is, IMO, baseless. Props get lost, discarded as well as faked. Or genuine props can be used in listings of fakes to "prove" authenticity of a fake.

It's not the props that prove or disprove authenticity. It's the details of the items themselves and if the right pictures are shown and can prove authenticity of the items, that's the important thing.

No item should ever be reported unless you know what makes it fake and lack of authenticity cards proves nothing. (And in fact, some brands don't have "authenticity cards" and if listings of those brands show them, it's a red flag.)

JMO.


----------



## 442454

Tha


BeenBurned said:


> I don't know Bulgari (Bvlgari) well enough to know whether that listing or any of her other listings are authentic or not. (I do know Coach but she doesn't show some of the necessary pictures needed to prove or disprove authenticity of the bag.)
> 
> What I will say is that your concern with the lack of "authenticity cards" is, IMO, baseless. Props get lost, discarded as well as faked. Or genuine props can be used in listings of fakes to "prove" authenticity of a fake.
> 
> It's not the props that prove or disprove authenticity. It's the details of the items themselves and if the right pictures are shown and can prove authenticity of the items, that's the important thing.
> 
> No item should ever be reported unless you know what makes it fake and lack of authenticity cards proves nothing. (And in fact, some brands don't have "authenticity cards" and if listings of those brands show them, it's a red flag.)
> 
> JMO.



Thankyou. I fell victim to this person as I purchased a bag which turned out to be fake. The kind Authenticators on this forum helped me.
I just don’t want to see anyone else end up in the same situation!


----------



## IntheOcean

Those who are more familiar with eBay, how often do they actually pull the listings for fake items? I've been reporting fake Proenza bags from time to time over the last few months, but none of the listings I reported - not a single one - has been pulled.

Is it pointless? Or does it only work if several people report the listing?


----------



## BeenBurned

IntheOcean said:


> Those who are more familiar with eBay, how often do they actually pull the listings for fake items? I've been reporting fake Proenza bags from time to time over the last few months, but none of the listings I reported - not a single one - has been pulled.
> 
> Is it pointless? Or does it only work if several people report the listing?


Reporting is never pointless since nothing will be removed without a report.

I think multiple reports from different users are more apt to get second (or third, fourth or more) looks from TPTB than a single report, thus the various Hall of Shame threads here on this forum as well as others. 

There have also been rumors that ebay is more apt to act on reports from certain reporters across all categories but there's no concrete evidence nor confirmation from ebay. 

My suggestion and what I do is keep reporting and hopefully, at least some of those fakes will be removed. And even better is that sometimes, a seller even gets naru'ed if they continue to list fakes.


----------



## IntheOcean

BeenBurned said:


> Reporting is never pointless since nothing will be removed without a report.
> 
> I think multiple reports from different users are more apt to get second (or third, fourth or more) looks from TPTB than a single report, thus the various Hall of Shame threads here on this forum as well as others.
> 
> There have also been rumors that ebay is more apt to act on reports from certain reporters across all categories but there's no concrete evidence nor confirmation from ebay.
> 
> My suggestion and what I do is keep reporting and hopefully, at least some of those fakes will be removed. And even better is that sometimes, a seller even gets naru'ed if they continue to list fakes.


The listings I report are usually by sellers who generally sell authentic items, as far as I can tell, or at least, don't sell fakes in bulk. I don't think I ever reported more than one item listed by the same seller. And what I do is, I add the listings I report to my Watchlist and check them later. They expire and then get relisted. So eBay doesn't take them down. 

There's no Hall of Shame for Proenza Schouler items since they're not as popular as they once were.

I do this maybe once a month. Today I only found two listings for fake PS bags, so I guess that's progress, in a way? There's usually anywhere from five to ten such listings.


----------



## bisousx

Ebay seller jasmikib is a seller of fake Hermes items.


----------



## IntheOcean

These two Proenzas are fake. The first one is by the seller who sold quite a lot of fakes in the past, among authentic items. The second one I reported about a week ago, but nothing has happened. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Proenza-Sc...573539?hash=item594d2842e3:g:2DkAAOSwNI5evgnv
Seller: linda*s***stuff 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Authentic-...Handbag-PS1-Large-in-Green-2-150/283867057100
Seller: wswa999


----------



## Ylesiya

This seller is selling fake VCA, beware especially at this price. I've reported the seller but I can see the items are still there:









						Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet White Gold and Diamond  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet White Gold and Diamond at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Van Cleef & Arpels Two Buterfly pendant 18k White gold and diamonds   | eBay
					

Van Cleef and Arpels Two Butterfly pendant. 18K White gold with 36 stones, 0.88 carat. Two Butterfly pendant ". Delete this and type your TITLE. Chain Length: 20 cm approx.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## IntheOcean

This fake as hell PS1 listed by the "reputable" Linda's Stuff that I reported two months ago got sold for $399. Poor duped buyer.


----------



## Gabs007

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Anytime you want to have a second report, message me with the item numbers.  I’d be glad to report, too!!











						YSL Handbag Quilted Chain Bag Luxury Crossbody Tote Waist Inclin Shoulder Bag  | eBay
					

S ingle shoulder cross chain bag. Lifting parts: chain handle.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




It is obviously fake but using YSL


----------



## shoegal1983

Thanks for the info - very helpful


----------



## IntheOcean

This fake will sell in less than 2 hours: https://www.ebay.com/itm/125098896131

The seller said, " Thank you for your message and concern. This bag was gifted, but I can assure you it’s not bad quality rather banged up!"   I have reported it, obviously, but that's pretty much pointless. The listing has one bid and unless the seller has a reserve, someone's about to get scammed out of $150.


----------



## Marmarides

This seller has been selling fakes successfully on eBay for a long time. All of his Louboutins are fake...









						Articoli in vendita da emblemalux | eBay
					

Grandi offerte su eBay di emblemalux. Scopri le migliori offerte, subito a casa, in tutta sicurezza.



					www.ebay.it


----------



## SilkCat

Hey guys. I ran into a store selling awful clothing fakes directly from China, shamelessly advertising them as "Celin" and showing tags in pictures.  They're all at least $1000-2000 under retail and very clearly fake. This person has thousands of reviews and a store; seems like eBay has no incentive to shut it down. I reported it several times but perhaps you ladies can take a look.

Store: https://www.ebay.com/usr/prettier_prettier?_trksid=p2047675.m3561.l2559

Celine Jackets and Sweaters: https://www.ebay.com/itm/304354341158?hash=item46dceeb126:g:DpcAAOSwattiBymR








						Celin Retro Cardigan Sweater  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Celin Retro Cardigan Sweater at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				











						Celin Knitted Cardigan Sweater  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Celin Knitted Cardigan Sweater at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




There are honestly too many to list...it's like the whole Celine 2021 collection done in cheap materials 

Let me know what you think!


----------

